# Greedybens progress (hopefully) thread



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is my first journal, I'll try to update it as often as is relevant! last updated pics http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/140958-greedybens-progress-hopefully-thread-13.html#post2892030

I've been training with weights on and off since I was about 14 and I'm nearly 30 now...

Anyway, I only started training for strength about 3 years back when a motorbike accident ended my short boxing career and weights seemed like a good idea to strengthen the muscles around the injury (torn ligament at end of collarbone, so it was sticking up).

Prior to this I had trained for explosive power and general conditioning for boxing . I have ony recently started paying more attention to my diet and I'm trying to loose bf and gain a tiny bit of bit of muscle aswell as reveal my 6pack in time for my 30th in August but still learning new things everyday.

This is looking a bit unlikely after a holiday two weeks ago where I just had a blow out and undid 80% of my hard work putting on over 5kg eating complete sh1te!

Open to any comments/crtitism of anything!

*Stats:*

Height 5'7

Weight 84.3kg

Age : 29

Bf: 20-30% (guestimate)

*Diet:*

Very low carb diet at the moment not worked out any perecentages exactly. A bg monitor is on my xmas list!

Average days food intake

6am whey shake with 6 whole eggs

9am two handfulls of almonds or mixed nut (walnuts, macadamias, cashews)

11am two tins of mackeral in olive oil/tuna with a sandwich box full of spinach and 150g cottage cheese

2pm 6 eggs with banana and water blended

Workout

5pm 100gram mature cheddar

8pm chicken/beef stir fried with brocoli, mushrooms, courgettes, onion, beansprouts, stir fry sauce

10pm pre bed shake (Usn igf1 at the moment)

*Supps:*

BBW Vit C

BBW ZMA

Universal Animal Animal Pak vitamins x2 on training days

Usn Pure Protein igf 1/ Gaspari Myofusion

*Training:*

Four day split

Shoulders + Forearms;

Shoulder press, front delt raises, side delt raises, rear delt pec dec, lower trap shrugs, db shrugs, reverse bb curl, reverse cable curls.

Chest + Tri's;

Db flyes, incline db press, weighted dips, reverse grip bench press, close grip bench press, tri push powns, clap press ups.

Legs + abs;

Squats, db lunges, leg extensions, hamstring curls, leg press, hanging leg raises, reverse crunches.

Back + Bi's;

Deadlifts, bent over rows, weighted pull ups, lat pull down machine, seated row machine (both hammer strength), db hammer curls, db/cable curls

5mins wrm up and 20mins gentle incline joggin after. Some weeks train back to back, some weeks rest in between.

Boxing workout once or twice a week as well; 10 mins skipping, 3x 2min shadow boxing, 10x 2min rounds bagwork, sit up, burpee, press up and back ext circuit x3 20 mins cycle.

Pb's current

Bench 120kg 125kg x 2

Squat 155kg 150kg x 5

Deadlift 160kg 210kg x 1

As above, any comments, critique or coating welcome!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I trained legs today, got a bit of a stomach bug I've picked up off the missus but doesn't seem to be affecting my training too much.

Squats;

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

130kg x 5

150kg x 4

100kg x 10 to make up for not matching 155kg!

Db lunges

20kg x 12

20kg x 16

20kg x18

Leg extentions (Hammer Srtength split leg machine)

30 kg x 12

35 kg x 12

40kg x 12

Leg Curls (Hammer Srtength split machine)

25kg X 12

30kg X 12

35kg x12

Leg Press

115kg x 15

135 x 12

145 x 10

20min jog on 2.0 gradient

Dissapointed at not getting over 155 sqautting but gign't feel I had it in me, next time round I will!

Hopefully my left hand will be better for deads tomorrow after I tore a callous off setting a pb last time, if not I'll have to use wraps.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, had a mixed training session today, I've had an ear infection for the last 4 days, been to doc's and been given some ear drops so I blame that for my sketchy performance today!

Went to Monster gym in Cheshunt with a pal who is just starting out, he wanted to train legs and I have only did them on tues so no quite a week ago (another excuse) and I don't like training in the morning.....

Any way took a sachet of Superpump aswell to try it out...

Squats

100kg x 10

130kg x 8

140kg x 4!

130kg x 5

Deadlifts (my hand has healed now)

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

160kg x 2 just!

Bent over rows

75kg x 10

85kg x 8

85kg x 6

Alternate dumbell lunges

40kg x 20

40kg x 16

40kg x 12

Leg extentions

75lb x 12

112.5lb x 12

135x 12

Leg press

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140KG X 8

Hammer strength Mts rows

35kg a side x 20

45kg a side x 12

50kg a side x 10

50kg a side x 10

Leg curls

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

5 mins gentle jog then got bored and wanted to see if my left forearm was up to a big of light bag work so did 2 x 2min rounds of shadow boxing, one in the ring, and 2 x 2min rounds on the bag, no gloves or wraps so went extra easy! My forearm seems fine and I reckon the superpump gave me the extra oomph to do this as I would usually be fercked! I also noticed a vein on the front of my right delt I have never seen before! I did a further 5mins jogging and called it a day but I could have done more...

I'm not too dissapointed in the loss of strength as I am getting slimmer finally so my diet is working even though I'm heavier at 86kg then I was last week but my mid section and calves are slimmer so not taking too much notice as I had a massive meze last night! I'm going to ruin all my hard work by going out tonight on the sauce but I'll be back on the case monday!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Changed my routine slightly so I can have an arms only day so 5 day split now... Going to up the cv a bit aswell to try and shift this flab. I need some decent bf measuring equipment aswell as a blood glucose monitor too if I am going to try to do a keto diet without the guesswork...

Did chest yesterday, still have this ear inf. but seems to be dissipating slowly.

Flat bench;

60kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 6

100kg x 5

100kg x 3 (need a spotter!)

Db flyes;

26kg x 16

28kg x 12

30kg x 10

32 kg x 8

Weighted dips

20 x bw

12 x 12kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 25kg

Clap press ups

x 20

x 16

x 16

x 12

Then did 20mins jogging. Got a bit of a niggle in my right delt so will be keeping an eye on it, the 1st set of bench I did with a wide grip played it up a bit, doing back tonight so should be ok.

Going to try and top my deadlift pb from a few weeks back!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today went well and felt strong! Miscalculated my deads (inc a pb so was annoyed) and forgot my bent over rows somehow...

Deadlift;

105kg x 10

145kg x 6

165kg x 2!

145kg x 5

Pull ups;

8 x bw

7 x bw

5 x bw + 15kg

5 x bw + 15kg

Hammer Strenght Mts row machine;

35kg/side x 16

45kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 8

55kg/side x 8

Hammer Stength lat pull machine;

35kg/side x 12

45kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 8

55kg/side x 6

25mins gentle jogging.

I don't think I've lost much weight yet but the my waist is getting slimmer from the side on, will update pics end of next week and hopefully see a slight improvement. Diet still needs work!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok been a bit tired lately as been doing a few earlier shifts and had a few crap meals over the weekend...

Anyway I've still been going to the gym at least every other day but seem to be losing strength on some of the big compounds but I'm putting this down to the lack of sleep and general tiredness. As I am trying to lose weight it doesn't really bother me at the moment. I've been using a few pre workouts to give me the urge to train as some days I can't be ar5ed at the mo which I also but down to lack of sleep!

Had a fairly average chest day thursday, nothing to write home about really, also a poor shoulder session on saturday where I couldn't seem to manage anymore than 60kg ohp 5 x 5 but got a good burn going on anyway.

*Arm Day* monday

CGBP smith;

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

70kg x 8

Rev grip bench smith;

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 6

Weighted chins;

12kg x 10

12kg x 9

12kg x 7

12kg x 5

Cable pushdowns;

45kg x 12

55kg x 10

55kg x 8 then 30kg x 6

65kg x 6 then 25kg x 8

Bicep cable curls

35 x 10

40 x 6

35 x 6

Seated alternate hammer curls (played up my left forearm again)

18kg x 12

18kg x 10

18kg x 6

No cv as mullered!

*Leg Day*today, had a 3am start and was knackered but had a sample of Mri Black Powder and a sample of BBW Excel and I definately think they got me through or I'd have gone home after squats!

Squats;

100kg x 5

130kg x 5

140kg x 5

130kg fail, good job I had the bars on!

100kg x 7

100kg x 6

Stiff leg DL (first time trying these, form needs work I think);

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 6

D/L holds

70kg x 4 for 30+secs if I didn't count too fast!

Db lunges - not a good idea after D/L holds;

20kg x 20

20kg x 18

20kg x 12

20kg x 12;

Leg press;

125kg x 16

135kg x 6

155kg x 12

155kg x 10

Leg extentions;

45kg x 12

55kg x 12 (pb wahoo!)

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

Leg curls

45kg x 12

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

15mins jog (just about!)

I feel weak because I'm knackered from early shifts but the fat is coming off slowly, ordering some body fat calipers and a measuring tape thingy and going to sack the scales! This is what I have eaten today;

03:20am igf1 protein shake

04: 20 4x espresso coffees from disgusting but free work vending machine

05:00 big handful of macadamia nuts and 1l water

06:00 1ltr water

07:00 6 scrambled eggs, more water, animal pak.

09:00 big handful of almonds

Should of been home by 11 but problems at work so got in at

13:00 two venison steak grills (340g) and a big handful of spinach, pint of water

14:30 tablespoon full of peanut butter

15:30 Mri Black powder pre workout

16:00 BBW Excel during workout

17:20 Ifg1 protein pwo

19:30 2 chicken breasts stir fryed with broccoli, peppers, mushrooms, beansprouts, courgettes and animal pak 2 2 pints of water

21:30 zma

22:00 pre bed igf1 protein.

I'm trying to cut so low fat, carbs high ish protein, slowly losing the rolls of fat on my back......

any comments on the diet or training would be much welcome!?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

find it hard to read your workouts buddy can you post them one day at a time please as the above looks mental if its one session lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

My computer skills are poor! Will put one day up at a time in future!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> My computer skills are poor! Will put one day up at a time in future!


lol just makes it easier to read , good going though buddy


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thankyou, I'll try to put stuff in a more readable fashion though next time. Rest day tomorrow definately!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Your gonna hate me for this Ben but "get some wide-grip chins in your back session dude " . Keep the journal going mate and good luck with the progress


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I do wide grip pull ups on back day straight after deadlifts now, is that what you mean mate?

I was doing close grip pull ups before for a while. I do close grip chin ups on arm day but have to use the frame on some piece of equipment in the gym that has long straps where you sort of do upside down press ups.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My advice would be:

Why only 100g cheese for 3 hours after your workout?

Make sure you're going deep on the squats and don't kid yourself!

What are your goals exactly?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> My advice would be:
> 
> Why only 100g cheese for 3 hours after your workout?
> 
> ...


I usually leave it about an hour an a half before I train and I'm usually in the gym for an 1hr20ish so the cheese is instead of a pwo shake, its 35gfat and 25g protein and no carbs.

I always go low on the squats, always past parallel unless I am going over 140kg then I just go down to parallel. Not like some peoples knee bends!

I'm trying to shift some fat at the moment without losing too much muscle/strength or I'd just run everyday, hence the minimal carb intake.

I want a 6 pack again for my 30th birthday or at least something that resembles one!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Chins 2x per week? I'll rep you for that mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Chins 2x per week? I'll rep you for that mate


Ha ha, I rarely do the same excercises exactly every week but as long as I hit the required muscles it's all good in my book!

Today I did *Chest* and even though my legs are still battered after the other day and I managed to do a load of gardening (which normally mullers me) yesterday I was well up for it today, esp after trying my new pre workout supp http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/no2-pump-vasculators/141406-chaparral-labs-pre-form-review.html !

*Chest day*

Flat Bench

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

110kg x 4

100kg x 5

90kg x 6 as I really could have done with a spotter so couldn't go to comlpete failure. Heaviest set 10kg off my pb.

Incline DB Flyes

28kg/side x 12

30kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 6

30kg/side x 5

Smashed these sets out with little rest between sets.

Weighted dips

14kg x 12

24kg x 8

30kg x 8

24kg x 7 plus 8 negatives, massive burn and complete failure even on the negs.

Then just my 20 mins cv but I p1ssed it and felt fresh enough to pound the bag for over 5 rounds but my forearm isn't right still.....

I did eat a bit today aswell;

Meal 1 7am: Igf protein shake and half a mug of almonds

Meal 2 9am: Refelx diet whey and 5 whole eggs and a spoonful of p'nut butter.

Meal 3 1:20pm: 5 eggs scrambled, 300g cottage cheese, big handful of spinach.Animal pak.

Pre workout 3pm: Pre form.

Post work 4:50pm: Reflex diet whey.

Meal 4 7:30pm 400g lean mince burgers with parmesan, chilli, garlic, onion and 1tbspn olive oil, oven cooked veg in olive oil; peppers, mushrooms, courgette, broccoli and aubergine. Animal pak.

Zma 9:30

Pre bed 9:55: Igf1 protein shake.

I know the diet still is a bit pants I reckon I ate too much as usual and I'm going to up the cv to 30mins post weights. I still need to order the bf calipers and tape so I can work out lbm and proper cals...

Very positive effects from the Preform though, hopefully I don't get too used to it quickly!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had a carb 'refeed' for 24hrs and for once I've not eaten total sh1te. Eaten a load of brown rice a couple of sweet potato's, a banana, oats etc. Even some Rye bread (nasty).

Did Back this evening.

Deadlift

110kg x 8

150 x 4 (grip was poor for some reason)

170kg x 1 (new pb!)

150 x 5

110 x 8

Weighted Pull Ups

10kg x 6

15kg x 4 (pb on wide grip)

10kg x 4 + 6 negatives

Bw x 5

Barbell row underhand grip

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 6

HammerStrength lat pulldown machine

40kg/side x 12

50kg/side x 8

60kg/side x 6 (pb)

HammerStrength MTS row

20kg/side x 60

25kg/side x 30

25kg/side x 20

Bicep cable curls

3 sets, highish reps about 20kg just for a bit of a pump.

Farmers Walk (DB)

34kg

30kg

28kg

26kg

20kg :cursing:

All to fail, didn't complete a full lap around the gym on any of them without having to set them down and starting again to complete the lap.

All in all a good session, had to be asked to leave the gym as they closed at 8pm!

I think I'm looking a bit leaner round the waist and a tiny bit bigger everywhere else or at least I did in the changing room....

Awaiting my bf calipers, scales and measuring tape.

Photo update soon!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today, pulled a muscle in the base of my neck doing those weighted pull ups the other day so took it a bit easy.

Shoulder press

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

80kg x 6

60kg x 8

Barbell front delt raises

20kg (empty bar) x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

20kg x 8

Rear delt bent over flyes

12kg x 16

16kg x 10

16kg x 8

16kg x 7

Db shrugs

30kg/side x 22

30kg/side x 17

30kg/side x 13

30kg/side x 10

Been working on my form on the shrugs as I was springing them up form my knees before with 42kg dumbells so cheating!

Arm day weds!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today

Weighted dips

Bw x 20

15kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

CGBP (Smith)

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

80kg x 4

Decline DB Skullcrushers

16kg/side x 8

14kg/side x 6

14kg/side x 6

12kg/side x 8

Seated DB bicep curls

14kg/side x 30

14kg/side x 24

14kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 18

Cable tri pushdowns

50kg x 12

45kg x 10

35kg x 16

30kg x 22

Did 30mins gentle jogging then 2 x 2min rounds on the bag, my left forearm seems a bit better!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today, tried some squat variations, didn't get on with them too well but will persevere and try next time aswell!

Squats

Front Squat:

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - my wrists were killing me so switched to

Zercher Squat:

60kg x 10

60kg x 10 - This killed the inside of my elbows and didn't go down well with my left forearm injury. Going heavier was NOT an option.

Back Squat:

110kg x 6

130kg x 4

110kg x 8

DB Lunges

22kg/side on step board x 5/side

22kg/side as above, not a fan!

22kg/side x 18

22kg/side x 12

22kg/side x 10

Leg Press machine

110kg x 18

135 x 12

155 x 10

Leg extentions

45kg x 4 - way too easy so switched to,

75kg x 12

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 6

Leg Curls

45kg x 16

55kg x 10

55kg x 8

I'm going to reintroduce the boxing workouts now as my left forearm is a bit better, still hurts to lift certain things eg hammer curls.

Anyway hopefully this will speed up my snail like fat loss even if it's detrimental to my strength. You can't do too much c.v on a cut can you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are you doing Olympic front squats ?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> are you doing Olympic front squats ?


I was trying to, I may no have had my elbows high enough? I'll try again next time.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Photo update. Not quite the result I wanted but haven't weighed myself for about 3 weeks and I'm still about 87kg in the evening. I've lost a bit of fat but not as much as I wanted. I was attempting a ckd diet very unscientifically, I've got scales, bf calipers and measuring tape now so will get some measurements and formulate another diet from there, maybe with a few more carbs post workout and less fat. And do more cv! :cursing:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

lookin good mate, clear progress on yer back and shoulders


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> I was trying to, I may no have had my elbows high enough? I'll try again next time.


try it bar on delts and hands on top of bar ...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> try it bar on delts and hands on top of bar ...


Ok mate will do next time! I suppose I need two more 'bar accustomed' areas!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Must be pleased with the progress mate, well done


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Must be pleased with the progress mate, well done


Thanks mate, I was hoping for more but guess I need to sort my diet and eating habits still. It was nice to sit in the steam room today without my gut protruding over my waistband for the first time in ages though!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay did chest today, I was bit tender from doing 8 rounds on the bag for the first time in ages yesterday but have plans with the family tomorrow so gym is a no go.

Bench press

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

110kg x 2

100kg x 5

Incline DB press

32kg/side x 8

36kg/side x 6

38kg/side x 6

38kg/side x 5

Flat DB Flyes

30kg/side x 12

30kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 6

30kg/side x 5 - superset with 20kg/side x 6

20kg/side x 5

Weighted dips

20kg x 8

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 4

BW x 5

Decline lying tricep ext's

12kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 14

12kg/side x 12

Decline lying French press

25kg x 12

30kg x 8

25kg x 6

BB bicep curl

25kg x 22

25kg x 12

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

Seated DB bicep curl superset with hanging leg raises x20 reps

14kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12

10mins gentle jog, 5mins run, 5mins jog, 10mins cross trainer legs only.

Had a scoop of Preform hence all the supersets and actually managed to get a good pump on my biceps, not so on the tri's though. I was going to call it quits after the dips but I felt ok and pretty charged so did some arms aswell.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did back today, had loads of carbs yesterday and a pizza so thought I'd go for a pb on the deads! Didn't go as planned..

Deadlift

110kg x 8

140kg x 4

180kg x 0!

180kg x 0!

160kg x 2

150kg x 4

110kg x 8

60kg x 5 slow

Bent over BB row

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

Weighted wide grip pull ups

10kg x 6

15kg x 5

10kg x 4

10kg x 4

HammerStrength MTS row

45kg/side x 12

55kg/side x 8

55kg/side x 6

Farmers walk

30kg/side 1 lap of weights area in gym, half lap, half lap

26kg/side half lap, half lap

26kg static hold - fail.

I did too many sets on deads as I was p1ssed my hands gave out 180 after doing 170 the other day so I did a few extra sets with emphasis on squeeezing the bar and one really slowly after. I could have had it up with wraps.

The Farmers walk at the end gave me forearms that felt like popeye! Got a weekend in Cornwall this week and a wedding but I am determined to keep the cals in check!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Still a good workout mate I wouldn't worry about dropping the 180 you will soon pick that up. Go and enjoy your weekend drink some bear and eat whatever. Come back feeling refreshed and rewarded for your hard work so far


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Drink bear not bear lol (typo)


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I need to improve my weak grip! I can't even seem to do more than 15 hanging leg raises without letting go! I'm definately having a few shandies at the wedding! They better have Corona!

The other days I'm going to be strict though or at least strict on carbs/sweet stuff. It's fun being a pig until I see a mirror!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did shoulders today, worked late (for me) and was a bit tired, saying that I've been a bit dopey all day....

Cleans

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8 - Just tyring these out to help with exlposive power/deads. Not sure I was doing them right, need to watch more vids and do in front of mirror!

Seated db shoulder press

30kg/side x 12

34kg/side x 8

34kg/side x 6

Then but bench bolt upright....

34kg/side x 5

20kg x 4

Front delt bb raises

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

Side delt raises

10kg/side seated - did not go too well?

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 10

10kg/side x 8

10kg/side x 6 - Felt weak as p1ss on these and can easily do 20kg+ with worse form...

Rear delt flyes

20kg/side x 12

20kg/side x 10

20kg/side x 9

20kg/side x 7 - Shoulder were absolutely caning me at this point..

Db shrugs

32kg x 16

32kg x 12

32kg x 12

32kg x 8

32kg x 4 - I did these with a real squeeze at the top and not much rest in between sets, barely enough to catch my breath.

10mins jog, 5 mins bag, 5 mins xtrainer, mullered.

I've been eating every 2-3 hours even if it's just a tin of mackeral, hand full of nuts or tuna mayo, seems to be working better but I'm hungry all the time!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking strong buddy keep slugging away


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> looking strong buddy keep slugging away


Thanks mate, going to try and get more exercises in for explosive power, maybe even add a 6th day to the split just for these exercises, any recommendations?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

*Arms* today, had some preform and a sunbed before so was charged before I got into the gym!

Weighted dips

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

40kg x 6

Close grip bench (smith)

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

85kg x 4

60kg x 8

Reverse grip bench press

60kg x 8

70kg x 2 - my wrists were caning!

60kg x 4

60kg x 4 - wrists hurting esp left?

BB curls superset with standing French press

20kg x 20 + 18 fp

25kg x 12 + 12fp

30kg x 8 + 8fp

20kg x 10 + 7fp

Tricep cable push downs

75kg x 10

40kg x 25

50kg x 6

30kg x 23

45kg x 8 superset 25kg x 8 - frazzled for the 1st time ever!

Seated db curl

14kg x 14

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

14kg x 10 superset 14kg x 10 standing

5 mins on bag, 25mins jog and 3 sets of plank to fail. done. Back tuesday now!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today, put loads of weight on in Cornwall and came back with a cold so didn't train yesterday and have managed to tweak my neck at work today doing nothing but sitting down. Anyway, changed my leg routine slightly..

Front squats

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 4 - nearly dropped the bar after it started rolling off my shoulder.

90kg x 3 - need to work on technique a bit as I seem to alsmost be chocking myself on the bar?

SLDL

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

DB lunges

26kg/side x 14

28kg /side x 12

28kg/side x 10

28kg x 8

Hammerstrength MTS squat

50kg/side x 15

65kg/side x 12

65kg/side x 10

Hammerstrength leg ext machine

35kg/side x 12

35kg/side x 12

35kg/side x 10

Smith machine calf raises

60kg x 20

70kg x 16

80kg x 14

Leg curl machine

55kg x 10

45kg x 14

45kg x 12

Got stuff on so may only fit in one more workout this week :angry: Really annoyed at my total lack of self control just when I was getting somewhere with the diet.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

With that volume of training I'm surprised you need to diet tbh, your a machine lol. What sups you taking? Any gear or natty fat burners?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> With that volume of training I'm surprised you need to diet tbh, your a machine lol. What sups you taking? Any gear or natty fat burners?


Thanks mate, don't feel like one at the moment, hardly been to the gym at all in the last couple of weeks, diet not been great and a few boozy nights out and a nice spot of illness to boot, back in gym in about 20mins...

I take Animal paks, one on non training day and two on training day, whey protein (currently run out and too broke to buy any more), vit c and Max strength (750mg) ZMA from bulk supplements. Can't really afford much else at the moment as been shopping at Waitrose as their meat and veg is better than the tripe Tesco sell! I have some Chapparall labs Preform which I've been using too on and off.

I've put 2in on my waist for f*cks sake!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest today, gym was packed so stuck to db's...

Flat db press

20kg/side x 12 (warm up)

40kg/side x 8

42kg/side x 6

Db Flyes

30kg/side x 12

30kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 7

Incline db press

34kg/side x 8

34kg/side x 6

34kg/side x 5

Decline db press

32kg/side x 6

30kg/side x 6

30kg/side x 5

Clap press ups

Bw x 12

Bw x 6

Bw x 5

Bw x 4

20mins ss jogging.

Preparing for the doms! Really liked the decline dbs, they really hit my lower pecs hard!

7 weeks until a wedding in Rome so thats the target now.......


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back this evening, was tired from a 03:20 start but was ok once in the gym and warmed up!

Deadlift

110kg x 10

150kg x 4

150kg x 3

150kg x 2

110kg x 12 My feeble grip let me down today, going to need to get busy with the pumice stone in the shower tomorrow!

Weighted pull ups

10kg x 6 (plus 85kg bw)

10kg x 5

10kg x 4

5kg x 6

Bent over bb row

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

60kg x 6 - All done slow with as best form as I could muster!

Close grip chin ups

Bw x 7

Bw x 6

Bw x 4

Bw x 3 - All done with slowly with full extension.

20mins ss cv.

Mega doms from chest the otherday so I must have done something right!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today, still got really good doms from my chest and back workouts but gotta keep the momentum up I suppose! Never had back doms before, it's my new favourite flavour doms!

5 mins jogging as usual then;

Seated db shoulder press

20kg/side x 16 (warm up)

32kg/side x 8

34kg/side x 7 (pb)

34kg/side x 4

32kg/side x 4

DB lat raises

12kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

Front delt db raises (single arm)

12kg/side x 10

12kg/side x 8

12kg/side x 7

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 10 Got a really good burn on these so did an extra set.

Rear delt db flyes

20kg/side x 10

20kg/side x 8

18kg/side x 10

18kg/side x 7

Db upright row(held end to end)

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 10

14kg/side x 8

14kg/side x 4

Behind the neck bb shoulder press

25kg x 20

25kg x 16

25kg x 9

25kg x 7

Db shrugs

35kg/side x 10

35kg/side x 12

35kg x 8

35kg x 8 superset with

Farmers walk

35kg/side - 4 lengths of weights area

35kg/side - 3 lengths of weights area

35kg/side - 2 lengths of weights area

25kg plate/side (rubber type with hand cut outs) - 4 lengths

25kg plate/side - 3 lengths

25kg plate/side - 2 lengths

25kg plate/side 30 sec hold....I give up now!

5mins ss cv was all I could manage after that!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the back doms  I haven't had much mass on my back till this year tbh so it's nice to feel that good solid muscle back there when I move.

7 weeks till Rome eh. What you hoping to achieve between now and then mate?

Constantly impressed by the volume of your training btw


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

What are animal paks and that preform mate?

SMS I have used previously but I really don't know much about supps. I only use protien powder first thing in the morning and 3 evenings after training. I am sure I eat enough fruit n veg to get my daily vitamins at least twice over 

Have you tried eca while doing cardio? Should help big time for fat burning


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> What are animal paks and that preform mate?
> 
> SMS I have used previously but I really don't know much about supps. I only use protien powder first thing in the morning and 3 evenings after training. I am sure I eat enough fruit n veg to get my daily vitamins at least twice over
> 
> Have you tried eca while doing cardio? Should help big time for fat burning


Animal Paks are a very comprehensive multi vitamin supplement http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/universal-animal-pak---44-packs-60-p.asp

I highly rate them, so do quite a lot of other people on here, quite pricey but worth it Imo.

Preform is a preworkout formula http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-preform---240g-5472-p.asp it's very potent and produces the most epic 'stim dick' ever lol, much better than a lot of other preworkouts I have tried like Gaspari Superpump, BSN NoXplode etc.

I was thinking of doing an ECA but my work are sh1t hot on us taking stuff, apparently they told one guy he couldn't take creatine and moaned at another bloke because his zinc supplementation messed up their urine analysis results! Not sure what they would make of the E in ECA!

ZMA is one of my faves though purely for the funky dreams! I eat fairly healthy too, we spend over £350 a month food shopping but my missus goes mental with the amount of food I eat and I'm supposed to be dieting/cutting.

Yeah 7 weeks, not sure really what I'm after, still gaining strength so thats good, seem to be losing fat aswell even though I am eating more carbs now after getting really bored of low carb diet all the time! Only having low gi so hopefully I won't put on too much weight, just look a bit fuller?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today.

Weighted dips

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

40kg x 4

20kg x 8 Could have gone to 50kg but someone was using the gyms only 25kg plates.

Close grip bench smith machine

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

85kg x 6

80kg x 4

Standing db tri ext's

14kg/side x 10

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 10

Close grip chin ups (bw)

x 14

x 10

x 8

x 6

x 4 liking these for bi's at the moment, will add weight next time.

Cable tri pressdown

70kg x 16

80kg x 12

75kg x 8

50kg x 9

Seated incline db curls

14kg/side x 16

14kg/side x 14

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12 and one last set standing x 8 but no 'pump'.

I felt sick in the gym today and very thirsty but full stomach? Had about 3l of semi skimmed milk about 2hrs prior to training so maybe that was the cause?

Legs tomorrow...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

good effort on the chins mate. ive never taken any of that preworkout stuff tbh but i may have to look into it. reg parks pre workout sup was 2 pints of orange juice with honey. nice n simple, good enough for parky its good enough for me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

All your weights there mate are v impressive, keep it up!! Subbed to this :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> All your weights there mate are v impressive, keep it up!! Subbed to this :thumbup1:


Thanks mate! Hopefully see an improvement with the next pics aswell, bit more bf at the moment though!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today, didn't go yesterday, been going every other day so I thought I'd keep the momentum up or now. I had a later lunch than planned after having to get the Clio Shed mot'd in Edmonton, I couldn't resist a trip to the Sirwan Food Centre! Ended up eating 450g rump steak, 220g pack of hellim (halloumi), half a turkish flatbread thing and some cacik(tzatziki)....Anyway....

Front squat

60kg x 12

100kg x 4

100kg x 4 - had to drop it on the rack frame...

100kg x 3 - Need more work on these but going ok so far.

70kg x 7

Db alternate leg lunges

26kg/side x 16

28kg/side x 12 (pb)

28kg/side x 10

28kg/side x 6

18kg/side x 12

Machine leg extensions

65kg x 16

75kg x 12 (pb I think)

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

Machine hamstring curls

45kg x 14

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 6 - could barely walk after these, they are my weak point!

Hanging leg raises (slow)

x 16

x 12

x 10

x 7

Tried to jog but ended up walking for 5mins, then did about 5 mins on the bag, then managed to jog like a retard for 5mins. Walking could be interesting over the next 2/3 days! :surrender:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tried a jog, good on ya for trying mate...I would have crawled out after that if I jogged, lol!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest today, been eating loads again...

Warm up 5 mins jog, legs still mullered!

Pec decwarm up

20kg x 20

20kg x 15

Incline db press

30kg/side x 12

32kg/side x 10

34kg/side x 8

36kg/side x 6

36kg/side x 5

Decline db press

30kg/side x 10

32kg/side x 10

34kg/side x 8

34kg/side x 7

34kg/side x 4

Flat bench db press

34kg/side x 4 (mullered!)

34kg/side x 4

34kg/side x 3

30kg/side x 5

Db flyes

30kg/side x 3 - this is not happening obviously!

20kg/side x 5

20kg/side x 4

14kg/side x 10

Pec deck

40kg x 13

40kg x 11

40kg x 7

Close grip bw chin ups

x 9

x 6

x 6

x4 Just threw these in as trying to get my bi's a tad bigger:blush:

3 mins jog, gave up as my legs are completely mullered still and walking is an effort!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jesus mate!! Thats some chest day...well done!! And I see the legs are still f*cked, lol!! you still last longer than me on a run


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm no longer walking like Kryten from Red Dwarf so a bit more cv is on the menu this week!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm no longer walking like Kryten from Red Dwarf so a bit more cv is on the menu this week!


 :lol: great show that!! good to hear your walking better mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Cardio tonight, pretty tired from two 03:40 starts but haven't been since sat.

10 mins skip (warm up)

6 x 3mins rounds on bag - would have done more but my left shoulder was killing me.

Usually would do a sit up/press up/burpees/ squat thrust circuit after this . Couldn't be ar5ed

Crosstrainer - 20mins.

Absolutely knackered now writing this...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today, I've eaten loads today, probably the sort of cals for a decent bulk. I'm getting sick of the trying and failing miserably to get a pack and have it in mind to just bulk even though I don't have the funds to eat this much every day! A mate is going travelling and has said he is going to give me his unused supps, don't know what they are apart from Creatine and Ecdysterone? Not sure I'll bother taking theses from what I have read on here. Also when I get paid I'm going to try Ironsciences' 'All in one Explosion' so will be having a bit of creatine daily as well as a few shakes. I was using MP's Hurricane Evo before and put on a fair bit of weight/bulk but not sure how much of this was muscle. Anyway this is what I have eaten today, I can't remember the times as I have been busy doing housework and stuff but ate every 2-3 hours.

7am - Wake up, 1 tablespoon natural peanut butter, 400ml water, vit c

8ish - 200g Sucuk (turkish sausage) stir fried (mmmm) in olive oil with 3 large duck eggs fried in the remaining oil

10ish - 3 duck eggs hard boiled, left one yoke out

1ish - 488g rump steak and 200g mashed sweet potato (!) Animal pak

4ish banana

5pm Preform

6pm workout

7pm post workout - Multipower protein and carb drink (sold in gym)

8pm - 200g lean beef mince, stir fried with onion and mushroom, 100g pasta

10pm - pre bed will have some yuk cottage cheese with rasberries or a few bluberries

3810 cal according to my phone app with 214g fat, 155g carbs and 305g protein. As I've already said I'd love to be able to eat like this every day but my lunch was nearly £10 on it's own...

Deadlift

110kg x 8 (warm up)

135kg x 8 (on 5 foot bar as was waiting for the only oly bar in the gym)

150kg x 8

160kg x 1 (tore a callous off my right ring finger which is always nice :cursing: )

160kg grip fail

150kg x 6

Weighted wide grip pull ups

Bw + 10kg (96kg) x 6

Bw + 10kg x 5

Bw + 10kg x 4

Bw + 10kg x 3 (not happy with these)

BB Bent over rows

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

85kg x 6

75kg x 12

Hammer strength Mts row

55kg x 10

65kg x 8

30kg x 25

30kg x 21

Plank

90sec + to fail

90sec + to fail

No cv again :blush:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent deads mate!! and ouch on the callous tear


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Excellent deads mate!! and ouch on the callous tear


Cheers buddy. It's only a titch but it stings like foook! There was me thinking I was being all smart after purposely scouring my hands with a pumice stone before going to the gym...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

CV/Abs today - before the iminent back doms kick in!

5mins jog (warm up)

10mins incline stepper on level 10

Pinnochio's

20kg x 3 on a flat bench First go at these!

12.5kg x 12 on floor mat - felt better.

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 7 ouch.

Cable crunches

25kg x 20

45kg x 15

55kg x 12

80kg x 10 - not sure on these as only felt my top abs a bit on the last set.

Bicycle crunches

x 30

x 25

x 20

x 18 these hurt me!

5mins jog

5mins light bagwork

10mins jog

5mins shadow

10mins jog and done.

Ruined it after by getting in and making a 700cal shake with oats, milk, yoghurt, peanut butter, coconut oil, 4 eggs, honey and cottage cheese. It wasn't that bad, like drinking a plain tasting cheesecake.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today, was pushed for time as waited around for a mate to join me. Had my preworkout so it was a pretty intense session.

Didn't have time for my usual warmup.

Weighted dips

20kg x 14

40kg x 8

40kg x 6 - not so good on these today...

20kg x 16

CGBP Smith machine

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

80kg x 6

70kg x 14

Reverse Grip bech press

60kg x 3

40kg x 9 - sacked these off due to a twing in my right shoulder thats been nagging me on pressing movements.

Weighted close grip chins

Bw x 12 (a rather portly 87kg today after training btw)

10kg x 8

10kg x 6

10kg x 5

10kg x 3 and a bit! Have been wanting to try these for a while, glad they went ok, maybe next summer I'll have better guns!

Close grip bb curl

12.5kg x 20 very slow with a 3 sec squeeze at the top

20kg x 18 - Puuuuuuump!

20kg x 17

20kg x 14

That was it, had very little rest between sets as had a training buddy for a change and didn't have much time, did this lot in under 40 mins after waiting for some knobber to get off the dip station, he was 'finishing my negatives'. And using the weight assisted knee pad :angry:

Going to do a bit of cv tomorrow!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Ben just read through ypur journal mate and well done with all the weights your shifting, your workouts are awesome mate. Looking at you pics as well you have a great frame there and everything looks in place to build on it. I will keep lookin in on this one pal, all the best

Joe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Hi Ben just read through ypur journal mate and well done with all the weights your shifting, your workouts are awesome mate. Looking at you pics as well you have a great frame there and everything looks in place to build on it. I will keep lookin in on this one pal, all the best
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the words of encouragement mate! I'm determined to get, er somewhere!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement mate! I'm determined to get, er somewhere!


I dont think you will fail the way your lifting mate, if your eating right as well muscle has to grow, keep it going the way you are and you will look back and say that old fcuker Joe was right :lol:

Joe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> I dont think you will fail the way your lifting mate, if your eating right as well muscle has to grow, keep it going the way you are and you will look back and say that old fcuker Joe was right :lol:
> 
> Joe


I'm still struggling with the eating - so just eating more at the moment and enjoying it! I'm currently using the unscientific method of seeing how tight my work trousers are to gauge my bf. Must get round to using those fcuking calipers!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders. Did these yesterday and my shoulders are very sore today! I'll try and remember everything I did but it was a lot as I tried some different moves.

5mins walk (was full from eating too soon before)

Shoulder warm up exercises, rotations etc. I have a bit of a twinge/tweak in my right front delt are so making sure I warm up properly.

No pushing moves either due to this.

Bent over rear delt flyes

12kg/side x 20

16kg/side x 14

20kg/side x 10

20kg/side x 8

Rear delt pec dec

25kg x 16

30kg x 6 - stopped as wasn't comfortable.

Front delt db raises

12kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12 - Did these all slow and controlled with no swinging and starting from a dead stop at the bottom of movement.

Db alternate lat raises

12kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 14 - all slow good form and from waits to ear level.

Db 'elbows back' shrugs

12kg x 25

20kg x 18

20kg x 12

20kg x 8 - I got these from another thread on here. Bit like a hammer curl but your elbows go back and the weights travel up towards your pits. Different!

Lying/incline db shrugs

30kg/side x 12

30kg/side x 10

30kg/side x 10

30kg/side x 8

Standing db shrugs

30kg/side x 12

30kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 6

Farmers walk

30kg/side x 3 lengths

30kg/side x 1.5 lengths

30kg/side standing hold..... Forearms on fire, especially after shrugs!

Db seated hammer curls

20kg/side x 12

18kg/side x 12

16kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 18

My arms/shoulders were in bits.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats a good work out Ben well done mate, I kow what you mean with sore shoulders, proper pain. lol lol lol

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate!! 80kg for cable cruches!! lol...thats insane, great ab work there bud!! Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Mate!! 80kg for cable cruches!! lol...thats insane, great ab work there bud!! Keep it up :thumb:


I'm pretty sure that machine is in kg's! I'll check next time!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today!

Front squat

60kg x 10

100kg x 3 (dropped it)

100kg x 5

110kg x 1

110kg x 1 Bar keeps annoyingly rolling off my shoulders :cursing:

Hammer strength leg press machine, single leg press

60kg/side x 12/side

70kg/side x 10/side

80kg/side x 8/side

80kg/side x 8/side

60kg/side x 8/side did these for a change, the heavier sets made my back ache so may have been a bit much.

Hammer strength leg ext. machine single leg ext's

30kg/side x 12/side

40kg/side x 10/side

40kg/side x 10/side

40kg/side x 10/side my left side is definitely the weaker, even though I don't play football or kick things.

Hammer strength leg curl machine sing leg curls

20kg/side x 12/side

30kg/side x 10/side

30kg/side x 10/side

30kg/side x 8/side these didn't go too bad considering I normally do aboout 40kg on the double leg machine. Still my least favourite exercise and just feel nasty!

10mins run, could have done more but the missus wanted to go home as it was half 7.....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest. This was a day of epic failure for me.

Flat bench press

60kg x 12

100kg x 5

110kg x 3 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/other/148800-i-feel-so-stupid.html

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

Decline db press

30kg/side x 5

30kg/side x 5

30kg/side x 5

30kg/side x 4

Incline db press

30kg/side x 6

30kg/side x 5

30kg/side x 5

30kg/side x 4

Pec dec

Can't remeber the exact weights but did 4 sets of about 40kg I think

Cable crossovers

15kg/side x 12 - 4 sets.

10mins on the bag

20mins run on 4.0 gradient instead of the usual 2.5.

Hospital.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today. Taking it a bit easy as I've got stitches in my lip still and on aontibiotics.

I'm on leave from work so have eaten ok, 3079cals, 131g fat, 212g carbs, 260g protein. Up to 88kg aswell but a bit lardy due to the infrequent training and a few tubs of Ben and Jerrys (missus was feeling sorry for me).

5mins crosstrainer (warm up)

Deadlift

110kg x 10

140kg x 5 (I thought it was 130kg, nice and slow with 2sec hold at the top)

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

110 x 12

Weighted wipe grip pull ups

10kg x 5

10kg x 4

10kg x 6

10kg x 4

Close grip/palms adjacent pull ups

15kg x 6

15kg x 6

15kg x 5

Bw x 12 (did these as someone was using the oly bar so did these in place of bent over rows)

Good mornings

20kg x 12 (empty oly bar, just trying these out)

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

HammerStrength MTS row machine

35kg/side x 20

45kg x 15

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Close grip bb curls

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

Seated hammer curls

18kg/side x 20

18kg/side x 20

18kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 40

25kg/side x 32

15mins crosstrainer

I made the mistake of giving my hands a good going over with the pumice stone so I didn't tear off any more callouses but my hands were really sore making me feel like a wimp! Will do it a bit before back day next time. My hand has only just healed from the other week when I tore one off my right ring finger ffs!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sholuders today. I'm going to have to train everyday until fri as I'm away for the weekend with the woman. Hopefully I won't get any fatter...

5mins jog

Seated db shoulder press

30kg/side x 10

32kg/side x 5

32kg/side x 6

32kg/side x 6

32kg/side x 5

Rear delt db flyes

20kg/side x 12

22kg/side x 10

26kg/side x 8

22kg/side x 8

Seated db lat raises

14kg/side x 8/side

12kg/side x 8/side

12kg/side x 8/side

10kg/side x 12/side

Front delt db raises

12kg/side x 8/side

12kg/side x 12/side

12kg/side x 10/side

12kg/side x 10/side

Incline lying shrugs

30kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 8

32kg/side x 7

32kg/side x 6

Standing db shrugs

32kg x 12

34kg x 10

38kg x 8

42kg x 6

32kg x 8

Static db hold

38kg/side - fail counted to nearly 30

38kg/side - fail counted to just over 20

38kg/side - fail about 10 secs...

Farmers walk

32kg/side x 2 lengths

32kg/side x 1.5 lengths

32kg/side x 1 length, had to drop three times on way back...

15mins jog, 3.5 incline for 10mins, 2.5 for last five.

Would have done more but stomach was grumbling! Legs tomorrow!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today, went really well!

5mins jog

Front squat

70kg x 10

110kg x 3

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

70kg x 10 - Didn't drop it once!

SLDL

50kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 6 - hands were hurting...

Hammer strength MTS squat machine single leg squat

60kg/side x 12/side

70kg/side x 8/side

80kg/side x 6/side - had to change to the other leg press machine as my lower back was killing/pumped?

Leg press single leg press

45kg x 15/side

45kg x 12/side

45kg x 10/side

Hammer strength single leg curl

40kg/side x 6/side

35kg/side x 8/side

30kg/side x 8/side

25kg/side x 8/side - Hate these!

Hammer strength single leg ext

45kg/side x 8/side

50kg/side x 6/side

45kg/side x 6/side

45kg/side x 12/side

10mins jog, had to leave again as was so hungry again? Bring on the doms!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today, feel battered from doing 4 hard workouts in 4 days but needs must, 3 days off now at least. Got me stitiches out of my lip today aswell so that didn't annoy me all workout! I removed the 'disolvable' ones on the inside as they weren't doing as described!

5mins jog

Weighted dips

20kg x 12

40kg x 5

40kg x 7

40kg x 4

40kg x 3

Weighted close grip chins

bw x 6

10kg x 6

15kg x 7

15kg x 6

15kg x 5

10kg x 5

bw x 5

cgbp smith machine

60kg x 8

80kg x 6

80kg x 4

80kg x 4

60kg x 5

Hammer curls

16kg/side x 10/side

18kg/side x 6/side

18kg/side x 7/side

12kg/side x 10/side

12kg/side x 6/side

Cable machine single arm curls

12.5kg x 6/side 4 sets no rest

Same thing but above head

3 sets of 6/side.

My arms were aching any way but not they are nicely mullered, pleased with the weighted chins, just with my biceps would grow although I do realise how camp that sounds!!!

I took some measurements this eve aswell after weighing 89kg after the gym.

Neck - 17in

Chest - 44.3in

Waist - 34in, was 33in this morning.

Thigh - 25.5in

Calf - 16.5in

Forearm - 12.5in tensed

Bicep - 14.6 bent arm so lightly tensed.

More cardio is in order as eating 3k+ cals all week has done it's job I think!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, bad weekend away, lots of steak, but also lots of chips and the odd brownie, tub of Ben&Jerrys etc...

Chest day

10mins jog warm up 4.0 gradient

Incline db press

20kg/side x 20

30kg/side x 12

30kg/side x 12

26kg/side x 12

Decline db press

26kg x 12

26kg x 12

26kg x 16

26kg x 10

Db flyes

26kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 8

20mins jog at 2.5 gradient.

Upped the reps and the cv in a desperate attempt to drop some bodyfat, also dropped the cabs to 2500, I was enjoying my mini bulk aswell! May recommense after Rome...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

What's your rests like between sets n reps mate? You thought about doing circuits in the gym?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> What's your rests like between sets n reps mate? You thought about doing circuits in the gym?


I normally rest for a minute in between sets unless going really heavy or sometimes bit less if going lighter.

It's a bit too busy in the gym to do circuits at the moment but as I'm going t bit lighter at the moment I may throw in some supersets or just get more of a move on! My front delts were killing me more than anything yesterday for some reason? I want to do more boxing style workouts but theres no good muscle group to to it after or before!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a hell of a routine mate your hr must be up the whole time


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> That's a hell of a routine mate your hr must be up the whole time


Normally about an hour then the cv, sometimes done within an hour though!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Your heart rate must be in the fat burning zone that whole time time mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Your heart rate must be in the fat burning zone that whole time time mate


I hope so, I've got a suit to squeeze on in less than two weeks!

I already had the **** taken out of my ar5e last time I wore it!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today, tried to keep the cals down again but had a 400g rump steak for brekkie after an early morning visit to tescos which kickstarted the belly furnace for the day...

Jog 10 mins, 5mins at 4.0 and 5mins at 6.0

Good mornings

30kg x 20

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

Deadlifts

100kg x 12

100kg x 16

100kg x 14

100kg x 12

Bent over undedrhand grip bb row

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

60kg x 16

45kg x 12 - Ok lower back is aching now :surrender:

Hammer strenth lat pull down machine

20kg single arm x 30/side

20kg single arm x 20/side - feeling rick...

2 mins breather.

25kg single arm x 30/side

25kg single arm x 12/side

25kg/side x 12 both arms together - good job I was sitting down...

Hammer curls

12kg/side x 16/side

6kg/side x 32/side

8kg/side x 28/side

8kg/side x 18/side

8kg/side x 7/side

15mins jog, got a stitch so gave the p.o.s free standing back a good hiding for about 6mins somehow.

Thinking of attempting a bit of fasted cv tomorrow morning.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Your doing some greta workouts Ben, nice one fella, Keep it going pal and well in.

Joe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Your doing some greta workouts Ben, nice one fella, Keep it going pal and well in.
> 
> Joe


Thanks mate, just waiting for my Preform to wear off so I can get some zzz's!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Haven't updated this last few days as I've been ill at work and didn't want to incriminate myself...

Been eating a bit to well, reckon I'll be over 4kcal when I'm done today. Not sure on the macro split, 225fat/205carbs/315pro.

Not sure how my suit trousers are going to fit next week...

Anyway sod that thought, legs today!

Tried to up the reps a bit and lower the weight for a change, same as last few workouts, less rest between sets also.

5mins crosstrainer warm up

Back squat

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 12 last few reps were a real struggle!

Front squat

90kg x 4 - wasn't happening!

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

Db lunges

26kg/side x 16 - not enough reps but failure...

22kg/side x 16 legs battered.

20kg/side x 12

20kg/side x 10 I give up ffs!

Hammer strength leg curl machine

25kg/side x 14

30kg/side x 12

35kg/side x 9

20kg/side x 6 - give up!

Leg ext machine

45kg x 16

55kg x 12

55kg x 8

45kg x 7 - legs are now ruined. Stumbled a few times trying to walk back and forth to the water fountain.

10mins gentle bag work with lots of moving around, trying to get my legs loosened up a bit, nearly fell down the stairs on the way out of the gym aswell.

Arms tomorrow, really getting pi55ed at my arms letting me down, think my routine and diet is ok? Any other moves anyone wants to chip in will be much appreciated? :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today, ok I set out on purpose to smash the fcuk out o my arms today to kick them into growing a bit!

Weighted dips superset with close grip chins

Bw dips x 12, bw chins x 12

20kg dips x 12, 12 bw chins

20kg dips x 12, 10bw chins

20kg dips x 10, 8bw chins

20kg dips x 6, 6bw chins

Cgbp

60kg x 12 harder than on smith!!!

60kg x 10

50kg x 12

50kg x 8

French press

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

V rope pulldowns

25kg x 20

25kg x 18

25kg x 16

25kg x 12

Single arm cable ext

10kg x 10/side

10kg x 10/side

10kg x 6/side

10kg x 6/side

10kg x 6/side

Cable tricep pushdowns

45kg x 12

55kg x 8

40kg x 18

40kg x 12

Cable two hand bicep curls

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

incline seated bicep curls

14kg/side x 10/side

14kg/side x 10/side

14kg/side x 10/side boring!

Hammer curls

14kg/side x 16/side

14kg/side x 16/side both seated

20kg/side x 8/side

22kg/side x 6/side

26kg/side x 6/side bit of a swing but not terrible form!

Overhead arm extension with 25kg plate

x12

x12

x12

BB bicep curl

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 4

30kg x 5

Upright row

20kg x 36 just for a burn!

No cardio.

Took me ages but at least I smashed the granny out of them.

Hopefully they'll be as sore as my legs over the next few days! Got to get my work trousers on in the morning, should be fun!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well my arms and legs are nicely sore after the last two workouts so thought I'd just do some core stuff today.

10mins jog

Rack pulls

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

130kg x 8

140kg x 6

Good mornings

40kg x 10, 4 sets

Hanging leg raises

10, 10, 8, 7, 6 all slow with good form and no swinging

Cable rope crunches

35kg x 18

55kg x 12

90kg x 6, then straight into 35kg x 10

55kg x 8

20mins jog 3.0 incline


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No gym tonight, may do a bit of cv tomorrow, just eating and growing hopefully, just about squeezed my ar5e into my work leggings but my work shirts being a bit tighter means it's worth it!

Just going to smash my legs and arms next week on mon and tues then off to Rome and the wedding in my indecent trousers!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ended up doing sholders today.

10mins jog 4.0 incline

Ohp

50kg x 10

50kg x 12 - Didn't feel comfortable so changed to

Seated db shoulder press

30kg/side x 6

20kg/side x 12

20kg/side x 12

Sholder flyes

6kg/side(!) x 10 these hurt!

4kg/side x 12

4kg/side x 12

6kg/side x 12 These are just plain nasty, can't remember who's journal I stole them from!

Front delt bb raises

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Db single arm lat raises

12kg/side x 12 4 sets of

Rear delt flyes

20kg/side x 12 4 sets of

Db shrugs

42kg/side x 10 4 sets of and

42kg/side x 15 oww.

10mins jog 4.0. incline, 2 mins bag.

Still have a niggle in my shoulder in now got a weird feeling/slight pain in my left forearm again, bit lower down than last time, about halfway down. Hopefully they'll both fook off!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today, was nackered from a 03:40 start and didn't have my planned afternoon nap in the sun because I got sidetracked by the Xbox. I ended up doing two scoops of Preform instead and was absolutely rocking by the time I got to the gym.

5mins jog at 4.5 warm up

Weighted dips

Bw x 20

20kg x 18

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 4

40kg x 3

20kg x 6 and 8 negatives

Weighted close grip chins

10kg x 9

10kg x 8

10kg x 6

10kg x 4

10kg x 2, bw x 4

CGBP

40kg x 20

40kg x 18

60kg x 8

70kg x 7

70kg x 6

Hammer curls

22kg/side x 14

22kg/side x 16

26kg/side x 12

26kg/side x 10

db bicep curls

14kg/side x 14

16kg/side x 12

16kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

Cable pushdowns

70kg x 13

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

V rope pulls

20kg x 23

20kg x 19

20kg x 15

Cable bicep curls

15kg x 7/side

15kg x 7/side

15kg x 7/side, superset wirth

High cable bi curls

10kg x 6 3 sets, bb curl 17.5kg x 5, 3 sets varying grip. No cardio, too late for that now!

Got some pics too, have put on a bit of size and lots of fat! Ho hum, need more work on the diet as usual (or a bit of self control)









5 days off now, hopefully rest and grow, back to it asap with added cardio to get rid of the roll at the bottom of my back and gut! I can just about squeeze into my suit leggings! Anyone with a guestimate at my bf? I'm 88.7kgs at the moment.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good size mate! I see above you found ohp a bit awkward...I'm the same dude, I do seated for any shoulder exersice, except standing dumbell press...but yeah, seated is better I recon


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Good size mate! I see above you found ohp a bit awkward...I'm the same dude, I do seated for any shoulder exersice, except standing dumbell press...but yeah, seated is better I recon


Thanks, bit flabby but I ain't done yet! Read your thread earlier, hope you get something sorted soon mate.

I used to do Ohp a bit more often and got upto 80kg, hopefully I'll be back up to that again soon!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

First time back in the gym today and I was sh1te. Started a new bulking routine based on compound moves and heavier weights with some effort....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/152418-help-bulking-routine-please.html Needs work as doesn't seem enough but I'll stick at it for a while and amend as I go along.

Workout A

5mins warm up jog

Front squat

60kg x 8

110kg x 3

110kg x 2

110kg x 2

100kg x 4

100kg x 3 I took two 20kg plates off instead of the intended 25kg plates to go from 110kg after the first set and wondered why I was still struggling. Moron.

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

100kg x 3 switched to

Db press

42kg/side x 5

42kg/side x 4

40kg/side x 6

40kg/side x 5 Was weak as p1ss on the bench.

Sldl

60kg x 8

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

Db ohp

22kg/side x 6 4 sets standing, felt these much harder than seated!

I was disappointed with the numbers tonight and I know thats not what it's all about but it still sucks. Thats what you get for eating crap for 5 days and drinking alcohol I guess.

I've done 3668 cals today according to myfitnesspal by what I put in. Not sure if the macro split is any good but theres lots of extra carbs I was aiming for, 196pro/194fat/271carbs.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*ck the numbers mate! sometimes it can screw with your head, just use it for your next sesh ; )


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did my new back routine today, not much different from the old, just simplified!

Workout B

Deadlift

110kg x 8

140kg x 6

140kg x 5

140kg x 4

110kg x 4

Weighted wide grip pull ups

10kg x 5

10kg x 5

10kg x 4

10kg x 3

Bw x 4

Bb rows

70kg x 6

70kg x 7

70kg x 6

70kg x 5 - superset 45kg x 5

Good Mornings

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

Then as it was still early did some bicep curls, varying weights between 08 and 22kgs.

Was a bit disappointed with the weights again but nevermind!

I'm still working on the routine, put up a thread about it and nobody wanted to reply so I've deleted it now and just going to see what works for me.

I'm going to add a fourth day starting with clean and press and maybe some other shoulder related stuff with stomach moves too.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today

Warm up

Weighted dips

20kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 5

Weighted cg chins

10kg x 6

10kg x 6

10kg x 5

CGBP smith

70kg x 6

80kg x 5

70kg x 6

Hammer curls

22kg/side x 12

26kg/side x 12

26kg/side x 12

Cable v rope pulldowns

15kg x 20

15kg x 20

15kg x 20, straight into

Cable pushdowns

65kg x 6

65kg x 5

60kg x 5

Concentration curls

16kg x 6 per side x 4 sets

Eat well again today:

Meal 1: 250g lean steak mince, 450ml semi skimmed milk, 100g oats

Meal 2: 250g lean steak mince, 100g brown rice

Meal 3: 250g lean stealk mine, 100g brwon rice

Banana and water PWO as I'm hardcore

Meal 4: 350g chicken breast fillet, oven roated veg. 3800 cal 100g fat, 452 carb, 304 pro.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest/tri's today

5mins jog

Db press

20kg/side x 12

42kg/side x 6

44kg/side x 3

42kg/side x 6

42kg/side x 6

Incline db flyes

26kg/side x 6

26kg/side x 6

28kg/side x 6

Cable pushdowns

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

65kg x 6

70kg x 6

V rope overhead ext's

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

CGBP

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

80kg x 4

Over head raises (french press)

25kg plate x 12

25kg plate x 12

25kg plate x 10

25kg plate x 8

Really need to do some cardio but really don't want to, maybe next time!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today

5mins warm up jog

Sldl

65kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 8

95kg x 6

95kg x 6

Leg extensions

40kg/side x 12

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 8

55kg/side x 6

Squats

110kg x 8

130kg x 4

130kg x 3

120kg x 2

Db lunges

28kg/side x 12

28kg/side x 12

28kg/side x 10

28kg/side x 8

Squats were much harder after doing hams/quads first! Ordering some Ironscience mass gainer in a minute. I weighed 89kg yesterday!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha @ this "Really need to do some cardio but really don't want to, maybe next time! "...I get ya man...see it more as something you have to do other than option, thats how I get done 

Let us know how you get on with the mass gainer, just be prepared for smelly and uncomfortable bowel movement, lol...

Thats still a good weight your doing after hitting the ham and quads first mate! well done...I always do squats first, don't think I could do them after anything else, may get stuck


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Haha @ this "Really need to do some cardio but really don't want to, maybe next time! "...I get ya man...see it more as something you have to do other than option, thats how I get done
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the mass gainer, just be prepared for smelly and uncomfortable bowel movement, lol...
> 
> Thats still a good weight your doing after hitting the ham and quads first mate! well done...I always do squats first, don't think I could do them after anything else, may get stuck


My bowel movements are alway hideous anyway!

I want to get back up to squatting 150 as I haven't managed to do that for ages.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Went to the gym once last week! Did shoulders, hurt my arm doing 30kg seated db press, going to have to rest it for a while, don't know what I've done but it's been playing up a while and hurts if I turn the steering wheel right in the car or similar movements. 90kg now, bit flabby round the waist and my ar5e is huge but my arms are 15in so growing!  Got two weeks off now and noting to do but eat, sleep, train and play MW3/Forza 4! I did a 15mins jog after my pathetic workout last week (I did ave a spot of man flu) and will be doing this to try and slim my ar5e down a bit! :blush:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Injuries man! Extremely annoying mate! Atleast it gives you alittle time to concentrate on cardio...hope you heal well soon bro


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Where the hell are you hiding mate?? Get back here with the updates, lol!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

second that^^


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> second that^^


Anybody have a clue where he is??


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm still here! Just not been to the gym much in the last few weeks, was off work on leave, spot of man flu and was resting my arm ( I wasn't really playing MW3 the whole time honest). I did a short back workout on tuesday and deadlifted 150kg for 5 reps easy enough and did a lightish shoulder workout on thursday. I can't remember all of it but I started off doing clean and press with 55kg and did 5 sets ranging from 10 to 5 reps and my arm was ok. Back to work and back to routine tomorrow so will be updating this a bit more.

Up to 91.5kg now but bodyfat is verging on deeply unattractive! Halfway through my mass gainer so when I finish that I think I'm going to start cutting for Thailand in march. We decided to sack the Maldives off so going to Thailand for two weeks in March now!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

haha, I wouldn't blame if you were playing MW3. It's f*cking awesome man 

150 for 5 bro! Thats good lifting :thumb: . Get some pics posted, am sure your not as bad as your letting on. You may have a touch of Manorexia, lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I got MW3 on launch day and absolutely caned it day and night, feels weird not having played it in 3 days now!

No photos at the moment I am actually fat. I have a roll of fat around my back and a small gut. And my ar5e is massive.

My arms are up to 15in though :thumbup1:

I'm back in routine though, going to Bath for a long weekend but I am determined not to get on the cakes/beer etc. Just eat some good food and use the hotels nice spa and even gayer gym than the one I normally go to! Max db's 15kg!

Arms today;

5mins incline jog warm up

Weighted dips

Bw x 6

bw x 6

25kg x 6

50kg x 3

50kg x 2

40kg x 5

CGBP

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 7 - normally do these on the smith machine and 20kg heavier but decided to man up!

Skullcrushers

35kg x 10

35kg x 7

35kg x 7

35kg x 5

Weighted close grip pull ups

10kg x 10

15kg x 7

15kg x 6

10kg x 7

BB bicep curl

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 7

Concentration curls/superset with hammer curls in front of chest

12kg/side x 6/side x 6/side

12kg/side x 6/side x 6/side

12kg/side x 5/side x 5/side

10kg/side x 5/side x 5/side

10kg/side x 5/side x 5/side

20mins incline jog.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's great mate...I don't actually have a consol but I'm always down at my mates, and we'll sit for hours playing this...love the online matches, but people been playing this so damn much their too f*cking good, lol!!

Nice on the 15' bi's :thumb:

Looks good on the routine mate. now to stick to it, lol!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did a spot of cardio today. Been in Bath all weekend, went to the hotel gym once and had a nice little workout, was like an oven in there for some reason but thats better than putting up with the air con in my regular gym. Did one set shoulder press with 20kg db's and my arm/shoulder was a bit painful but not as bad as it was. Can't remember exactly what else I did but I was in there a while.

Any way 3 months on friday until Thailand so diet has begun!

10 mins skiping warmup

Stretch

8 x 3 min rounds on punch bag

10 mins skipping

Sit ups with ball push/rev crunches x 3 sets.

Feel absolutely shot now, so unfit!

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/Greedyben

Not eaten much today, only 1500cals. Will eat more tomorrow, need to sort out a diet/macro split...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest and tri's today. I managed to go to the gym two days in a row go me! Hurting from the cv the other day though.

5mins jog 4.0 gradient

Db flyes

20kg/side x 20

20kg/side x 16

20kg/side x 16

20kg/side x 14

Decline db press

20kg/side x 20

26kg/side x 12

32kg/side x 8

34kg/side x 4

Incline db press

26kg/side x 8

28kg/side x 6

28kg/side x 5

20kg/side x 4

Skull crushers

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

30kg x 5

V rope cable pulldowns/tri ext's

40kg x 6 superset with 20kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

20kg x 8

Overhead exts with 25KG rubber plate

x 10

x 8

x 5

17mins jog.

My arm/shoulder was better on the flyes but I could still feel it niggling, was fine on the other two pressing type exercises though. TRought my calves were gong to cramp on the jog at the end....se if I can make it 3 days in a row tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Had a night out sat, slight hangover sunday and a bit of a viral thing that made me feel really tired so only just got back in the gym this week today. Not good enough!

5mins jog

Deadlifts

110kg x 8

130kg x 6

140kg x 4

140kg x 3

Bent over rows

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 6

Hammer grip weighted pull ups

10kg x 8

10kg x 6

10kg x 5

5kg x 5

Hammer Strength MTS Row

35kg/side x 10

45kg/side x 8

45kg/side x 8

bb curls

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

Cable curls

35kg x 10

45kg x 6

50kg x 5

6mins jog was all I could muster but will be returning tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok didn't make it two days in a row - again.

Yesterday did :

10mins skipping

8x2min rounds on bag

15mins crosstrainer

I actually made it to the gym again today!

5mins jog 4.0 grad

Rotator cuff exercises as further warm up

Clean and press

60kg x 6

60kg x 5

60kg x 4

60kg x 4

Front delt db raises

12kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 12

Lat db raises

12kg/side x 16

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

Rear delt db flyes

20kg/side x 8

20kg/side x 7

20kg/side x 5

Db shrugs

42kg/side x 12

42kg/side x 10

42kg/side x 7

15mins jog/walk, was all very hard work, felt weak, dieting down to around 2k cals now in an attempt to shift a few pounds before xmas, 11 weeks to Thailand now!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to see you back matey...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Glad to see you back matey...


Thanks mate, just seems a real effort to train regularly at the moment!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Made it again today! Feeling a bit weak and tired, still think this virus thing is lingering. Felt really weak, hope it's not the diet!

5mins jog @4.0

Squats

70kg x 12

100kg x 8

130kg x 6

HammerStrength single leg press

60kg/side x 12

70kg/side x 12

80kg/side x 12

Jog/walk 20mins @4.0

5mins crosstrainer as Skyspts were showing Frochs last fight!

Back friday hopefully :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Made it again today, go me!

10mins skip

12x 2mins rounds on the wibblywobbly free standing bag with 1min rest intervals

15mins crosstrainer

3 planks after, 1:46, 59sec and 48secs, abdominal cramps for my efforts too!

2kg lighter after so a good sweat on, hopefully this fat will start to dissolve if I'm a good boy over xmas!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally made it back to the gym today after days of patheticness and feeling poo but not dead? Hopefully that virus has gone to infect someone more pallatable!

Did back today as trained with my bro and cousin who don't deadlift - plebs.

5mins light bag work on a proper bag for once! Trained in my old gym, aah the leather!

Deadlift

70kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

BB rows

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 6

Weighted wide grip pull ups

10kg x 4

10kg x 4

10kg x 4

10kg x 4 - 5 negatives

Weighted close grip chins

5kg x 10

5kg x 8

5kg x 4

bodyweight - 91kg x 6

Plan was to take it easy, didn't really but wasn't exactly easy, best I've felt for about 5 weeks though I reckon, bring on the doms! :thumb:

70kg


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

They don't deadlift?? Are they okay, I mean have they got something wrong with them?? aww bless :lol:

Great routine bro!! Thats a good weight for weight pullups up mate...I always throw in the negs in every set with them...love it man!! :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> They don't deadlift?? Are they okay, I mean have they got something wrong with them?? aww bless :lol:
> 
> Great routine bro!! Thats a good weight for weight pullups up mate...I always throw in the negs in every set with them...love it man!! :thumb:


They are bench and bicep monkeys but I'm trying to get them to change!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> They are bench and bicep monkeys but I'm trying to get them to change!


Make them change. When they see you with te all over bod, am sure they will want it too man :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Been back in the gym now yesterday and today with no ill affects!

Chest yesterday and back today, router is down won't be adding weights and the numbers weren't exactly impressive anyway!

Chest:

Flat bench warm up

decline db press

incline db press

cgbp

20mins cv

Back

good mornings

deadlifts

bent over rows

weighted pulls

weighted chins

hammer curls

20mins cv. I'm not going to jinx myself by saying I wil so I may go tomorrow!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok back online now after Virgin sent us out our 3rd router in less than 2 years....

Got some pic's I was going to add to one of the face off threads but was too late as my internet was down. They are going up to motivate me though 'cos they are hideous!





After 5 weeks of crappy diet and sporadic training due to a virus I looked shoit and felt weak as p1ss.

Been back in the gym as above posts plus core/cardio thurs and squats/shoulders on friday and feel much better and stronger already, 7 weeks and 5 days until my holiday but even then I won't be happy and have a wedding in Portugal in July which I want to look good for too so this mini blitz is just a warm up and a start to a much more hardcore year of training for me.

These are my current 1rm's I want to beat:

Deadlift 170kg

Squat 160kg

Bench 120kg

Ohp 85kg and these will be beat!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arm day today. I decided to really start smashing my puny arms in an attempt to get them to grow so really mullered them today!

Warm up 5 mins jog

Rotator cuff exercises

Weigthed dips

Bw x 6

20kg x 10

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 4

Straight into

Weighted close grip chins

10kg x 10

10kg x 6

10kg x 5

10kg x 4

CGBP

45kg x 12

45kg x 12 - waiting for the bench I have to use in a squat rack...

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

60kg x 5

60kg x 4 - can't really go to failure as nobody to spot me and don't want the embarrassment of being stuck under measly 60kg!

Single arm tri cable exts

15kg x 25 both sides

20kg x 12 both sides

15kg x 18 both sides

15kg x 12 both sides

Seated incline db curls

14kg/side x 12/side

18kg/side x 8/side

18kg/side x 7/side

18kg/side x 6/side

Cable ez bar curls ss with cable tri pushdowns

35kg x 16 - 45kg x 16

40kg x 8 - 50kg x 10

35kg x 12 - 45kg x 17

35kg x 7 - 45kg x 12

Hammer curls

14kg/side x 9/side - really slow for max pump

16kg/side x 6/side

12kg/side x 7/side

12kg/side x 5/side

Hammer curls across chest

8kg/side x 7 reps x 5 sets

8kg/side x 5/side

8kg/side x 3/side Ok arms solid now and won't move!

25mins steady cv

Done! Felt really strong today and definitely back into the swing of things :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good sessions mate! Also, your back looks the business mate....get your diet sorted and you should be able to get that much wanted V shape


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Good sessions mate! Also, your back looks the business mate....get your diet sorted and you should be able to get that much wanted V shape


It's about my best feature at the moment :lol: work in progress!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs/core today, didn't end up doing much as the missus wanted to train with me and the gym was packed with January joiners, roll on march!

5 mins warm up on crosstrainer (treadmills all being used)

Squat

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

130kg x 5

130kg x 4 - Not happy with these but my left knee is still a bit dodgy from a concert in early dec :blush:

Hanging leg raises

x20

x16

x12

x10 - Disappointed with these but arms still shagged

Good mornings

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Pinnochios

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

20kg x 6

10kg x 10 - These really hurt after my arms got mullered yesterday.

20 mins jog, 5 mins bike. The doms are just setting in from yesterday now, going to take tomorrow off as I'm knackered (already) and have someone viewing the house.

Diet needs more work, today 2917 cals, 84g carbs, 127g fat, 363g protein. Need to ditch my weightgainer, just so nice after the gym. Who diets using a weightgainer? :blink:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Had a day off yesterday, chest today but got in the gym late and it was packed, I couldn't get on anything I wanted to get on. Most annoying 

5mins warm up jog

Rotator cuff exercises

DB bench press

30kg/side x 20

34kg/side x 12

38kg/side x 8

38kg/side x 6

38kg/side x 5

34kg/side x 6

Db flyes

26kg/side x 12

26kg/side x 10

26kg/side x 8

18kg/side x 9 - rotator cuffs/outside of pec were killing so didn't push these too hard.

Incline bb press

40kg x 20

45kg x 12

45kg x 11

45kg x 8

CGBP

45kg x 14

45kg x 12

45kg x 8

45kg x 7

45kg x 6 Very little rest in between sets today and couldn't get on equipment I wanted. Three kids were hogging the bench pressing 30kg..

I wore my headphones for the first time today after loading up my wifes old ipod, had some Hatebreed, Chimaira, Machine Head, Lamb of God, really enjoyed it but my headphones are sound isolating and I didn't like the lack of situational awareness and not being able to hear myself breathe. Really enjoyed the music over the usual tripe they play. Will have to try some different ones when funds allow. Back tomorrow and hopefully I'll be in there earlier.

I've already lost over 1kg, an inch off my thighs, an inch and a bit off my gut, half an inch off my ****, an inch off my chest and none off my puny sub 15in guns


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today

5mins warm up jog - this is getting easier at last now!

Deadlifts

110kg x 8

130kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 7 - Don't know where that one came from!

Bent over row rev grip

70kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 1 - not enough grip for these yet

90kg x 6

Weighted hammer grip pull ups

10kg x 8

15kg x 3

15kg x 3

10kg x 4 + 4 negatives

Hammer strength mts row

30kg/side x 20

50kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 16

Then some bicep work which I can remember but I just tried ti annihilate them and ended up curling 6kg db's halfway due to the pump.

20mins jog. Mrs has gone out an let me spend £10 on dins so tucking into a 600g rump steak with sweet pot :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today, had a time restriction so had to do it all at double time which was intense but ok once I got in the 'zone'

5mins warm up jog

Rotator cuff exercises as a warm up

Ohp

20kg/empty bar x 20

60kg x 7

60kg x 4

60kg x 5

60kg x 3 Not loads of weight but good for with no cheating!

Rear delt lying flyes

14kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 10

Lat raises

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 8

14kg/side x 8

14kg single arm x 6 - 2 sets superset left to right

Behind the neck seated bb press

35kg x 20

35kg x 16

35kg x 12

35kg x 7

35kg x 4

Front delt raises

14kg/side x 9/side

14kg/side x 6/side

20kg bb x 6

20kg bb x 6

Db shrugs

40kg/side x 10

40kg/side x 9

40kg/side x 6

40kg/side x 6

Shoulders were so painful even halfway through, nicely shredded muscle fibres I hope!

3min jog, walked the remaining 7 absolutely ruined. 4 hours sleep last night didn't help. pwo shake followed up by a lamb massaman curry with added chicken breast and egg fried rice :drool:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest/tri's today

5mins warm up

Rot cuff exercises

Bench press

60kg x 15

90kg x 6

90kg x 5

100kg x 5 - managed to recruit a spotter!

70kg x 4

Db flyes

20kg/side x 20

20kg/side x 18

20kg/side x 12

20kg/side x 10

20kg/side x 6 slooow

CGBP

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

70kg smith x 4

70kg smith x 4 - not much left in them!

Cable tri pressdowns flat bar

Full stack x 20 then realised some douche had left it on the 'lighter' setting..

60kg x 16

60kg x 12

50kg x 18

50kg x 16

Single arm cable tri ext

10kg x 20/side - nice squeeze at full extention

10kg x 20/side

15kg x 16left/14right - failure

10kg x 16/side

10kg x 12/side, cant straighten arm fully

Overhead bb tri ext

35kg x 6

25kg x 7

25kg x 5

20mins jog.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today

5mins jog warm up

Good mornings

20kg empty bar 2 sets of 20, one set of 10

Deadlift

110kg x 10

140kg x 5

150kg x 2

120kg x 8

Bent over row rev grip

80kg x 10

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

HammerStrength MTS row

35kg/side x 20

45kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 15

BB curl

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 5

Hammer curls

14kg/side x 12/side

14kg/side x 10/side

14kg/side x 7/side

8kg/side x 10/side

15mins jog.

Deads kind of ruined me for the rest of the workout so I tried to keep the intensity up with lest rest in between sets. My hands are absolutely killing me as I pumiced off my callouses the other day and now have a fresh set!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today. Just about recovered from those deadlifts, was absolutely wrecked yesterday!

5mins warm up jog

Weighted dips

Bw (89kg) x 12

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 8 - 3 negatives, outer pecs/rotator cuffs hurting like mad.

CGBP

60kg x 9

60kg x 8

60kg x 7

60kg x 5

Single arm tri cable exts

15kg x 20/side

10kg x 18l/17r

10kg x 16l/16r

10kg x 15l/12r - superset 10kg x 7l/5r tris nice and ruined.

BB curl

45kg x 7

45kg x 6

45kg x 5

35kg x 6 did these using something I read on here TUT need to read up on it, 2secs up, 4 secs down, pain.

Db alternate bi curl

16kg/side x10/side

14kg/side x 12/side

12kg/side x 16/side - quick breather then another 8/side.

15mins jog. Measured my self and have lost another half in of my ar5e and gut and an inch off my chest this week, bodyweight the same. 6weeks to go now :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Subbed mate

Really good shoulders, biceps and traps mate.

Prob good on the rest of you but you have an insulation layer at the moment


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Subbed in mate...after just catching up on Less journal :laugh:

Looking good pal, good shoulders and traps like Tass said and got some nice workouts going on :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Subbed mate
> 
> Really good shoulders, biceps and traps mate.
> 
> Prob good on the rest of you but you have an insulation layer at the moment





BigBarnBoy said:


> Subbed in mate...after just catching up on Less journal :laugh:
> 
> Looking good pal, good shoulders and traps like Tass said and got some nice workouts going on :thumbup1:


Thank you both :beer: Bit of blubber I am trying to shift but struggling a bit trying to keep the cals down :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today, did my usual kind of work out in reverse, shoulders were agony after the first exercise for some reason!

5mins jog warm up

Rotatoe cuff exercises warm up

Lying rear dealt flyes ( on inclined bench)

6kg/side x 20 Did these with straight arms

8kg/side x 18

8kg/side x 15

8kg/side x 12

Front delt raises

16kg/side x 12/side

14kg/side x 14/side

14kg/side x 10/side

12kg/side x 12/side

Side delt raises

8kg/side x 16/side

8kg/side x 14/side

8kg/side x 12/side

6kg/side x 12/side Delts really caning hence girly weights!

Military press

60kg x 7

60kg x 7

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

Seated behnd the neck press

25kg x 20

25kg x 16

25kg x 14

25kg x 12

Skull crushers

25kg x 16

25kg x 15

25kg x 12

Tri cable pushdown - flat bar

40kg x 20

55kg x 12

50kg x 14

BB shrugs

60kg x 17

70kg x 12

Db shrugs

40kg/side x 9

40kg/side x 7

20mins jog. Shoulders are absolutely battered now. Legs tomorrow aswell....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuge workout


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just saying hi until lees back !!!!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice workout pal :thumbup1:

You manage behind the neck presses ok? No pain?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuuge workout


 A bit too much I guess, needs simplyfying but I like doing different stuff. I had to eat again before I went and was using the last of my mass gainer pwo so thought I'd put in a bit more effort!



retro-mental said:


> Just saying hi until lees back !!!!


Ha ha, wheres he gone???



BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice workout pal :thumbup1:
> 
> You manage behind the neck presses ok? No pain?


Thanks, as said above maybe a bit too much, don't feel too bad today though. Yeah they are ok, never done much more than 45kg though I think. Wary of rotator cuff as I have had an undiagnosed pain in the area so do exercises for them as a warm up and sometimes at work with a flexiband thing! Planning on some front squats in a bit before the doms arrive!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs/core today.

5mins jog warm up

Good mornings, empty bar 3 x12 warm up

Squats

100kg x 10

130kg x 6

120kg x 7

100kg x 10

Front squats

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

70kg x 6

60kg x 6

Hanging leg raises

x12

x12

x12

x10

5mins xtrainer

5mins light bag work

9mins jog with 2mins walking

Legs are battered now and my farmer Gile is throbbing for my troubles....

Not sure whether to do bag work tomorrow or have a rest day as chest is next. Diet has been better this week so far...

Your Food Diary For: Prev Tuesday January 24, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Ironscience - 80% Whey Protein concentrate, 60 g 242	5	3	48

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Add Food Quick Tools	332	9	11	52

Lunch

Hellmans - Extra Light Mayonaise, 1 tbsp / 16g	12	0	1	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 350 g	385	0	2	85

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Add Food Quick Tools	707	0	14	137

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Tesco - Wholemeal Penne Pasta, 50 g	160	31	1	6

Add Food Quick Tools	673	31	31	67

Snacks

Tesco Whole Foods - Mixed Nuts, 25 g	155	1	13	5

Ironscience - 80% Whey Protein concentrate, 60 g	242	5	3	48

Bulk Powders - Ultra Fine Scottish Oats, 50 g	181	31	4	6

Add Food Quick Tools	578	37	20	59

Totals	2,290	77	76	315

Your Daily Goal	2,500	125	56	375

Remaining 210 48 -20 60

Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks, as said above maybe a bit too much, don't feel too bad today though. Yeah they are ok, never done much more than 45kg though I think. Wary of rotator cuff as I have had an undiagnosed pain in the area so do exercises for them as a warm up and sometimes at work with a flexiband thing! Planning on some front squats in a bit before the doms arrive!


Those niggling shoulder problems do your head in mate, i did my front delt years ago and it still determines what excercises i can do even now, i have to work round it. Definatly be wary of those rotators, not many people bother training them so its good you are :thumbup1:

Good stuf on the core work today fella lol iv just started making more of and effort with my core, its paying off slowly but surely getting easier. Hanging leg raises i was doing them just for the enjoyment of everyone else in the gym who was watching me struggle like a p1ssed up funky monkey swinging around trying to lift my knees up even once :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Those niggling shoulder problems do your head in mate, i did my front delt years ago and it still determines what excercises i can do even now, i have to work round it. Definatly be wary of those rotators, not many people bother training them so its good you are :thumbup1:
> 
> Good stuf on the core work today fella lol iv just started making more of and effort with my core, its paying off slowly but surely getting easier. Hanging leg raises i was doing them just for the enjoyment of everyone else in the gym who was watching me struggle like a p1ssed up funky monkey swinging around trying to lift my knees up even once :lol:


Thanks mate, the thing that lets me down on hanging leg raises is my grip, my callouses from deadlifting don't help either! I suppose I could use straps but I'm trying to increase my grip strength - or I was, haven't done much for that lately! It is hard to stop the swing as you lower your knees though, it normally pause at the bottom to minimise swinging:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Cv today - well kind of...

10mins uphilll walk 4.0 incline - legs are killing me today

10mins light bag work - Legs won't move quick enough

10mins uphill walk 7.0 incline

5mins row - 1k legs hurting even rowing

10mins uphill walk

10mins steam room - ahhhhhhhh

Ate the same as yesterday minus the protein as I'm all out and had a large chicken shish kebab for dinner with an extra griddled breast :thumb:

Ordered some 'Complete protein blend' from Bulk powders, looking forward to having something not banana flavour!

Chest tomorrow and I'm going to do CGBP properly after only just realising today that I have had my hands way too close, no wonder my wrists weren't comfortable


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

I love CGBP theyre a good part of my tricep work. On an olympic bar mate I have my hands on the smooth part of the bar,little finger up against the next knarled bit of the bar. Think its about 16" gap. Elbows are tucked in that way and hits my tris well with no shoulder or wrist pain 

I injured my forearm last year and started doing grip work aswell lol just hard to keep at it. I was doing dead weight holds and plate pinches..theyre good for a laugh if you hold them over your foot :laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest tonight

5mins jog

Rotator cuff exercises warmup with 4kg dumbell

Incline db press

20kg/side x 20 warmup set

32kg/side x 14

28kg/side x 16

28kg/side x 12

26kg/side x 15

Db flyes

18kg/side x 20

18kg/side x 16

18kg/side x 13

16kg/side x 12

Decline db press

28kg/side x 20

32kg/side x 16

32kg/side x 12

32kg/side x 12

32kg/side x 10

CGBP

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

50kg x 6

35kg x 5 - Delts were absolutely killing me on all these!

Lying double arm db tri exts

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 10

10kg/side x 10 - Wasn't really feeling these so changed to

Seated single arm db tri extentions

10kg/side x10 superset left to right x 3 sets

Standing french press

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 5

20mins jog.

My delts were absolutely killing me tonight, suppose they weren't fully recovered fromdoing shoulders last, my shoulder arm niggle reappeared during my 32kg db incline press so I went lighter, it also was a bit uncomfortable on flyes but so was the other side, didn't feel them on my chest at all, just my outer pecs/inner shoulders were caning! I want to do back tomorrow but my legs are still ruined so don't think I'll be up to squatting! I've eaten 1kg of beef mince today!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Food intake

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Tesco - Beef Mince Typically Less Than 20% Fat, 250 g	638	0	50	46

Eggs - Fried (whole egg), 3 large	277	1	21	19

Add Food Quick Tools	915	1	71	65

Lunch

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Add Food Quick Tools	310	0	11	52

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 500 g	855	0	50	102

Add Food Quick Tools	855	0	50	102

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Milk - Skimmed red, 350 ml	123	18	0	12

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Bulk Powders - Ultra Fine Scottish Oats, 50 g	181	31	4	6

Add Food Quick Tools	740	53	10	112

Totals	2,820	54	142	331

Your Daily Goal	2,500	125	56	375

Remaining -320 71 -86 44

Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Cant be ar5ed to change all the spacing and too computer illiterate to do it better :blush:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today. I was going to train yesterday but these 03:30 starts the last few days and under 6hrs sleep most nights had a cumulative effect so I left it.

3mins walk and 5 mins jog warmup

Deadlifts

110kg x 8

140kg x 7

150kg x 2

160kg x 2

165kg x 1

110kg x 12 felt strong so I thought I'd push it a bit more on these could match my previous pb of 170kg now so should break it soon.

Bent over rows

70kg x 10

90kg x 6

80kg x 8

60kg x 14

Hammerstrength MTS lat pulldown

40kg/side x 20

45kg/side x 16

45kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 16

35kg/side x 20

30kg/side x 17 did these for a bit of a change, really felt my lats on the last 3 sets

BB curls

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

Db alternate curls

10kg/side x 23

10kg/side x 20

10kg/side x 22

10kg/side x 23 short rests in between these to get a nice pump!

20mins jog

Had a few more carbs last night and today as I was knackered, attempted to make protein flapjacks but it was more like chocolate bread!

Got 250g m&s sirloin steak and a 150g lamb steak with pan fry butters for dins mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi mate,

Just had a quick catch up on this. I tell you what, you certainly won't fail due to lack of effort mate, that's for sure.

It seems our goals are similar and all the best with your quest for a 6 pack :thumbup1:

Funnily enough, I went into local M & S this afternoon and bought a pack of 6 sirloin steaks so at least I;ve got 2 meals sorted for next week :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did chest/tri's yesterday. Went to Krunch gym with a mate in Waltham Abbey. Can't remember all amounts but pretty damn sore today already :thumbup1:

5mins incline jog warm up

Incline bench press

60kg x 20 Only did one set of these as I could feel my shoulder/pec niggle

Flat bench

60kg x20

80kg x 18

110kg x 5

100kg x 6

Pec dec

4 sets, not much weight as this played up my shoupder/pec niggle so just concentrated on reps and a nice squeeze in the middle.

Decline db press

20kg/side x 20

32.5kg/side x 20

32.5kg/side x 14

32.5kg/side x 12

Fixed path tri ext macine

50lbs x 20 I assume this was in lbs?

50lbs x 20

75lbs x 20

75lbs x 15

Single arm tri cable exts

10kg per side x 4 sets of 20 reps

Overhead plate lift

25kg x 30

20mins jog

Then we met up with a few of the lads and went to a Turkish restaurant where I attempted to tackle this 

May do legs today but the blonde is tempting me with a Thai meal out......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit too much salad on that plate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today

5mins jog warm up

Deadlifts

110kg x 6

130kg x 6

150kg x 5

170kg x 2

180kg - didn't get lock out/final bit of lean back as the bar was rolling out of my hand

150kg x 8

110kg x 10 Mullered...

Pendlay rows

70kg x 10

90kg x 5

90kg x 5 These felt ok but my lower back was ruined so went on to...

Hammerstrength MTS lat pulldowns

40kg/side x 20

50kg/side x 12

45kg/side x 14

40kg/side x 12

Hammer curls

14kg/side x 20 - 4 sets with not much rest in between. Forearms pumped!

20mins jog - at least this is getting easier!

Got some pics but was really struggling to get my lats/back/shoulders straight or on the same plane? They need a bit of creative editing!

No more deadlifts for 7 days now I think!

 Damn my arms need to start growing :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good hard back sesh Ben


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Tass, I wanted to do more Pendlay rows but guess I got a bit carried away with the deads. It's my new ego lift I think... more reps less weight mext time. I keep wussing out on weighted pull ups in favour of lat pull downs too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that your first timer doing the rows pendlay styleee? If so, moving good weight there.

You should use the middle pic for your avi. You look biiiig


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is that your first timer doing the rows pendlay styleee? If so, moving good weight there.
> 
> You should use the middle pic for your avi. You look biiiig


Thanks mate, yeah first go, I usually do reverse grip rows. I cant seem to hold on to much more than 100 without a mixed grip and my lower back was destroyed from the deads. Ha ha maybe, just my ickle skinny arms look ridiculous now!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today. Probably should have had a rest today but went anyway.

5mins jog warm up - upto 4.5 inc and 7.0 speed now go me!

Rotator cuff exercises with 4kg dumbbell

Lying rear delt flyes (inc)

10kg/side x 20

10kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 16

single arm alternating lat raises

12kg/side x 22

12kg/side x 22

12kg/side x 20

10kg/side x 30

Front delt alternating raises

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 10

10kg/side x 10

Seated bb press

50kg x 6 - bolt upright, nearly hit my face on every rep..

50kg x 8 - slight incline bit better

50kg x 7 not really happy with the feel so..

Ohp

50kg x 12

50kg x 10

Seated behind the neck bb press

45kg x 10

45kg x 8

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

db shrugs

40kg/side x 10

40kg/side x 10

40kg/side x 10 all with minimal rest in between

10mins jog was all I could muster, back was ruined throughout from yesterdays endeavours and I kind of forgot that it would be supporting most of tonights work :blush:

Back sat but may do boxing or legs hmmm. Routine definitely needs changing after holiday! 4 weeks to go......


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did arms today as they need it! Knackered from having a 4am start and nearly sacked it off due to the cold weather, nearly!

5 mins warm up jog

Rotator cuff exercises

CGBP smith

40kg x 20 warm up

60kg x 20

60kg x 16 shoulder niggle playing up so just went for reps, did rest pause(?) at the top and bottom on all these sets and concentrated on form as my left elbow wants to flare out.

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

bb curl

30kg x 18

30kg x 18

30kg x 12

30kg x 12 lowish weight but reps and form again.

Dips

bw x 20

bw x 20

bw x 18

bw x 16

bw x 12

bw x 8 - shoulder was playin up on these aswell but ignored it and it went away after 2nd set?

Close grip pull ups

bw x 8

bw x 6

bw x 5

bw x 5

bw x 4

Incline french press

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

20kg x 5 slow

db alternate curls

10kg/side x 32

14kg/side x 22

14kg/side x 22

14kg/side x 16

12kg/side x 12 not much rest in between sets.

20mins jog, 1 min rest after 5mins, ignored heart rate, sweat loads. Needed to make up for another Lamb massaman, egg fwy wice and chicken satay last night. Wife treated me and I let her even though there was 700g lean mince ready to cook :whistling:

Need less cals and more cardio for next 3 1/2 weeks!

60kg x 9


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats that random 60Kgx9 at the end llol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Still putting in an admirable amount of effort I see mate.

Visible improvement in the new pics too :thumbup1:

We are very similar - I would have gone for the takeaway all day long too, making me hungry thinking about it :drool:


----------



## testovironn (Jan 16, 2012)

keep it up, try milk with squats if you keep stalling


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey up fella..just having a catch up..had an off week last week.

Looking nice sessions mate..moving some nice weights for reps pal.

Pics look good..the avi pic shows your backs really coming on..keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

testovironn said:


> keep it up, try milk with squats if you keep stalling


Milk? Trying to work out what you've misspelt but my head hurts :confused1:



BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey up fella..just having a catch up..had an off week last week.
> 
> Looking nice sessions mate..moving some nice weights for reps pal.
> 
> Pics look good..the avi pic shows your backs really coming on..keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, not really as lean as I hoped but it'll come off soon I hope!



Tassotti said:


> Whats that random 60Kgx9 at the end llol


That was my last cgbp set! Crappy laptop moves the cursor sometimes by itself for no reason! And I'm always careful not to spill anything on the keys :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Cardio for a change today - and to see if I still could do it!

10mins skipping warm up

2 x 3min rounds shadow boxing

7 x 2 min rounds punch bag

15mins fast crosstrainer - can't remember what level but could have done 45mins easy! Aching now though and another 03:40 start tomorrow!

Eaten a bit better (managed to keep it under 2500cals) but still eating too much I think. Oh well :whistling:

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Add Food Quick Tools	740	7	39	95

Lunch

Waitrose - Extra Lean Beef Mince, 200 g uncooked	252	0	10	41

Large - Scrambled Egg, 4 egg	280	0	20	24

Rivita - Multigrain Crispbread, 3 slice (11g)	123	19	2	4

Add Food Quick Tools	655	19	32	69

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Asda - Wholemeal Pasta Cooked, 50 g cooked	65	12	1	2

Add Food Quick Tools	698	12	45	63

Snacks

Bulk Powders - Ultra Fine Scottish Oats, 50 g	181	31	4	6

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	399	33	7	53

Totals 2,492 71 123 280

Your Daily Goal	2,500 125	56	375

Remaining 8 54 -67 95

Calories Carbs Fat Protein


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Eating looks good mate nice ratios :thumbup1:

And fcuk me mate 03.40?! I thought I had it rough at 4.30am lol what you do for a job?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I drive trains for a London rail company, 04:30 start but need to shower, eat, drive in etc, finish nice and early so hopefully I get to the gym before I get tired in the afternoon!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I trained with my buddy in Krunch again today and after the rather extortionate £8 non member fee we did legs and shoulders.

5mins warm up jog 4.0 incline

Squats

100kg x 12

130kg x 8

120kg x 8

100kg x 8

Front squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

90kg x 6

60kg x 8

sldl

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - legs were mullered so went light!

Rear delt flyes

12.5kg/side x 16

12.5kg/side x 15

12.5kg/side x 12

12.5kg/side x 11

Alternate front delt raises

12.5kg/side x 24

12.5kg/side x 22

12.5kg/side x 18

12.5kg/side x 16 superset with 20kg bb x 5

Behind the neck shoulder press

40kg x 16

40kg x 14

40kg x 12

40kg x 12 - shoulder niggle present again 

Db shrugs

40kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 10

40kg/side x 10

40kg/side x10 superset with 35kg/side x 10

20 mins jog (!) with abot 4 x 1min walking breaks. My buddy had to walk a lot more :lol:

Had some superpump before (only 1 scoop :blink: ) as I was feeling a bit tired after two early starts and 5hr sleeps, day off tomorrow so get about 9hrs later. I wouldn't usually do legs and shoulders together so not sure what to train tomorrow now :confused1: Back is going to be a no go unless I avoid deads :sad:

So far today I've had;

2 scoops bulkpowders complete protein and large spoonfull of p'nut butter - 03:50

2 chicken breasts griddled with 1 tbsp evoo and 4 rivitas

2 scoops bulkpowders complete protein, 50g powdered oats, 5g glutamine pwo

250g tesco lean steak mince

Carbs - 64g Fats - 53g Pro - 243 Total - 1,719

Dinner to come!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Had a banging headache earlier, (still have) unusually for me and my legs are battered from yesterday but I went and did back/bi's today minus the deads!

5mins jog warm up

Pendlay rows

70kg x 10

80kg x 12

90kg x 6 - head really banging now but just gritted my teeth

90kg x 9

90kg x 5

Weighted pull ups

10kg x 9

10kg x 8

10kg x 6

10kg x 4

Bw x 7

db bicep curls (not alternate)

16kg/side x 10

16kg/side x 10

18kg/side x 8

18kg/side x 6

18kg/side x 5

35kg bb x 6 superset with 12kg/side db's alternate x 30

21mins jog with 3 mins of walking breaks, legs just about holding me up but at least headache has subsided a bit.

Over eaten again today though :no:

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Tesco Finest - Scottish Porridge Oats, 50 g	180	30	4	6

Milk - Skimmed red, 300 ml	105	15	0	10

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Add Food Quick Tools	394	46	5	39

Lunch

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Home - 1 Egg Omlette, 3 egg	390	0	30	18

Add Food Quick Tools	820	0	55	70

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 400 g	684	0	40	81

Simply Potatoes Family Size - Mashed Sweet Potatoes, 1 cup (124g)	280	60	2	4

Heinz - Baked Beans (150g Tin), 150 g tin	108	18	0	6

Add Food Quick Tools	1,072	78	42	91

Snacks

Tesco - British Beef Lean Steak Mince, 250 g (raw as sold)	463	0	30	49

Bulk Powders - Ultra Fine Scottish Oats, 50 g	181	31	4	6

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	862	33	37	102

Total 3148 157g carbs 139g fat 302g pro

May just do some cardio tomorrow but going to Monster gym on saturday with my bro, a bit of sibling rivalry is usually good for pushing yourself! :devil2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why no deads !?!?!?!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Have a good workout tomorrow fella :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Why no deads !?!?!?!


Legs the day before, tried them after deads before and my hams protested immediately! mg:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Been to the butcher this morning and got the usual chicken and mince and some rump steak, 2kg ish for £20 mmmmmmmmmm! Will be supplementing my diet with them today and next week!

Went to Monster gym today with my bro for chest and tri's, can remember all the weights but remember most of the sets etc.

5 mins warm up jog

Rotator cuff exercises with 5kg db

Bench press

Empty bar x 30

60kg x 30

80kg x 18

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6 - not breaking any pbs or anything but thats the most reps I've ever done in total with that weight so pleased with that at least.

Low cable flyes

x 20

x 20

x 20

x 20 - my bro's idea!

Dips

x 16

x 14

x 12

x 10 with chain (10kgish)

x 12 - dip bar was angled outwards, not really a fan as it was quite wide too

V rope tri pulldowns

x 20

x 20

x 20

x 20

Single arm version x 15 x 3 sets

Tri ext machine

x20

x20

x20

x20

10mins jog

3 x 2 min rounds on various bags light as no gloves

5mins crosstrainer

Wanted to do a bit more really but was knackered, forgot to do CGBP aswell.

Food today

breakfast - 50g porridge and 250g lean steak mince

brunch - 350g rump steak, fried slice, beans and 6 pork chipolatas

pwo - ironscience mass gainer choc flavour mmmmmm!

dinner - 550g rump steak, 250g sweet potato

I'm not even going to add it up as I know it's going to be way over 2500cals :rolleye:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Alright Ben hope your well pal how's the training going mate? Will catch up this week.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384060,-2.519585


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice workout on Saturday mate looks like you had a good one :thumbup1:

Loving the food aswell pal, great days eating, over 2500 cals or not dont worry bout it..its all good stuff :thumb:

You trained today?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Ben hope your well pal how's the training going mate? Will catch up this week.
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384060,-2.519585


I'm good thanks mate, trainings going good, diets still not 100% but nevermind eh!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No gym again today, was going to do legs but after loads of standing around all day outside at work (instead of sitting on my lazy ar5e), I felt a bit bleurgh so thought I'd sack it off again tonight. Will hit legs extra hard tomorrow in an attempt to make up for it! Diet not been too good again, especially after perfecting my protein bar recipe http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/167126-greedybens-chocolatey-protein-cake.html :drool:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks awesome


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice workout on Saturday mate looks like you had a good one :thumbup1:
> 
> Loving the food aswell pal, great days eating, over 2500 cals or not dont worry bout it..its all good stuff :thumb:
> 
> You trained today?


Didn't go yesterday, will make amends today!



Tassotti said:


> That looks awesome


It is very nice, just the extra cals aren't good for my supposed 'diet' :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today

5mins warm up jog

Squats

70kg x 20

90kg x 12 warm up

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5 could have maybe done a bit more weight/reps

Front squats

80kg x 4 dropped it after aswell 

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

70kg x 7

Sldl

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 10 - doing these with straight legs doesn't feel right so did them with a slight bend at the knee, legs still 'stiff' though.

2mins jog, 1mins walk, 2mins jog, 1mins walk, 1mins walk, 1 mins jog, 2mins walk, that as all I could manage!

5mins crosstrainer.

Stagger down stairs!

Food intake

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Milk - Skimmed red, 300 ml	105	15	0	10

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Heinz - Baked Beans, 207.5 g	164	27	0	10

Add Food Quick Tools	688	43	12	95

Lunch

Waitrose - Extra Lean Beef Mince, 200 g uncooked	252	0	10	41

Two Eggs - Plain Omlette - No Cheese, 4 eggs	280	4	18	24

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Add Food Quick Tools	652	4	42	65

Dinner

Beef - Rump Steak Raw (100 g), 350 g	427	0	16	70

Simply Potatoes Family Size - Mashed Sweet Potatoes, 1 cup (124g)	280	60	2	4

Add Food Quick Tools	707	60	18	74

Snacks

Bulk Powders - Ultra Fine Scottish Oats, 50 g	181	31	4	6

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	399	33	7	53

Total 2446 140g carb 79g fat 287g pro


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's about half a cow you ate there


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Dont happen to have a video of your 1st set of front squats do you? :lol:

I do sldl that way mate with a slight bend,keeps the presure off your knees I think. Long as you pull with your hams and ass and not your arms then you cant go wrong..just dont drop it..again


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Dont happen to have a video of your 1st set of front squats do you? :lol:
> 
> I do sldl that way mate with a slight bend,keeps the presure off your knees I think. Long as you pull with your hams and ass and not your arms then you cant go wrong..just dont drop it..again


Thanks mate, I thought that was the case with the sldl just wasn't sure!

My shoulders were all sweaty and the bar slipped, honest! The gyms power rack has fixed bars about knee height so wasn't too bad!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No training again tonight, got in late and have to get the woman from the station soon. She's trying to convince me into getting another Thai take away.....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today, I pinched BigBarnboys shoulder routine kind of, I meant add in rear flyes but forgot....

5mins jog

Rotator cuff exercises with 4kg db

Db shrugs

20kg/side x 30

30kg/side x 20 warm up sets

40kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 12 not too sure this is a good idea....

Incline db shrugs

32kg/side x 10

32kg/side x 8

32kg/side x 8

32kg/side x 8

Db Y raises

4kg/side x 20 - just to perfect form :blush:

8kg/side x 10

8kg/side x 10 - bit too heavy!

8kg/side x 8

4kg/side x 16 Nice to hit somewhere a bit different!

OHP

25kg x 20 warm up - haven't press heavy for a while and thought I had 80kg+ in me earlier!

I did 5 sets and was a bit peed as some douchebag jumped on the only oly bar in the gym just as I was walking over to it, he then proceeded to do the worst squats I have ever seen using a bench as a box....at least he was doing a proper exercise.

Anyway had to use the 5ft bar I thought was 15kg but turns out after weighing myself holding it that it only weighs 12.5kg :sad:

52.5kg x 10

62.5kg x 6

72.5kg x 4

72.5kg x 4

72.5kg x 4

62.5kg x 5 I was very disappointed after weighing myself holding the bar, I thought it was at least 75kg :blush:

20mins jog

Liked the routine, will be using it again! :thumbup1:

Maybe moving a bit sooner than expected so will have to start boxing the place up soon, not sure how much gym time I am going to be able to get over the next few weeks and after holiday :sad:, only seem to be averaging 3 times a week at the moment, kind of given up on the holiday bod, had a free breakfast at work today so took full advantage, 5 poached eggs, 3 bacon, two hash browns, 3 toast and beans, not good once again!

Going to try and do back tomorrow or sat if I can fit it in.

An idea pinched from Hercs journal is keeping the big lifts the same and going for the same reps per set similar to Wendler 5/3/1 without the maths, going to

stick at if for a while after holiday aswell to try and smash some pb's.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Glad you liked the routine fella :thumb:

Its abit diffrent doing traps 1st aint it but i reckon it really works..seem to warm the shoulders up well enough that going straight into heavy overhead pressing doesnt cause any pain :thumbup1:

Those Y-Raises are really strange to ge tthe hang of..but theyve really brough my middle back up. I only use the 8kg db's mate, another of the lads use the 6's..need to go lightish to keep the form good.

I wouldve thrown some laterals in at the end for that width or some rear delts to get the balance..but i guess its how it fits into your programme 

Dont worry bout the breakfast pal..its Friday lol. Enjoy your weekend mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Glad you liked the routine fella :thumb:
> 
> Its abit diffrent doing traps 1st aint it but i reckon it really works..seem to warm the shoulders up well enough that going straight into heavy overhead pressing doesnt cause any pain :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


It's a bit too late to be worrying about the diet too much now! I am determined not to all out binge but a few treats aren't going to do any harm I suppose!

I'll seek out the 6's next time for the Y raises, I suppose keeping the arms dead straight will work the required shoulder muscles harder. I've been doing rear delt flyes for a while to try and balance things out as I'd never really done them before.

I'd enjoy my weekend if I wasn't working through it! Still at least I've got nice sore traps to comfort me:laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Not been back in the gym since thursday, meant to go today but made the fatal mistake of sitting down on the sofa...woke up 2hours later!

My wife has this sickness bug and we've been packing up getting ready to move, oh and I have docs appoinment in the morning for a suspect urine infection..

Diet was good sat although too much carbs, yesterday was pants, today all I've had is about 13 eggs and half a loaf of wholemeal bread split into two doses, oh and an oven pizza. I would have been in bed earlier but had to wait for a mate who's a plumber to come and sort a leak. Hopefully I'll have more productive day tomorrow and not get my wifes stomach :laugh:

Oh yeah and since pressing the other day my shoulder has flared up again and is now clicking on rotator cuff exercises :cursing:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

A nice mix of good and bad then pal :laugh:

Hows the shoulder feeling today mate? Is it in a bad way? Hope not bud :no:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks mate, it's not bad but I can feel it when I move it just for everyday stuff. Going to lay off the pressing until after holiday. I'm planning on getting lots of massages too and I may get some cissus aswell and take that while resting to see if it helps.

Definately going gym later today!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ah mate thats a sh1tter look what happens when I give someone a shoulder routine they get injured 

Maybe just work round it and rest it as much as possible pal. You ever had a deep tissue massage? Could be worth a shot. Or physio and rehab type excercises.

Shoulder injuries are nightmares they can go on for years,iv got 1st hand experience of that!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Ah mate thats a sh1tter look what happens when I give someone a shoulder routine they get injured
> 
> Maybe just work round it and rest it as much as possible pal. You ever had a deep tissue massage? Could be worth a shot. Or physio and rehab type excercises.
> 
> Shoulder injuries are nightmares they can go on for years,iv got 1st hand experience of that!


I think it was some flyes I did a few weeks back that set it off and the benching the other sat made it a bit worse, it was sore when I did my rotator cuff exercises before your shoulder workout so I should have left it then, no need to feel guilty mate!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back/bi's today

5mins jog at 4.0 and 7.2 speed, still easy may start going faster, 7.6 here I come :laugh:

Deadlifts

82.5kg x 12

82.5kg x 20 had to wait ages for the gyms only olly bar.....

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Pendlay rows

90kg x 6

90kg x 7

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Didn't have much time after waiting so long for the oly bar so had to hurry the rest up!

Hammer strength MTS row

30kg/side x 30

30kg/side x 25

30kg/side x 22

BB curl

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

Db curl

16kg/side x 25

16kg/side x 22

16kg/side x 18ish

16kg/side x 14

8kg/side x 22

8kg/side x 20

Shower, out, then had to go do a bit of shopping and a basket full in each hand around tesco like a marathon farmers walk, was sweating again after and my back was raped :surrender:

Eating has not been too bad today apart from doing most of a tub of M&S flapjacks for brekkie while I was packing the kitchen up. Just had about 600g of mince beef burgers and sweet potato for dinner, going to try and keep it clean as for the next 8 days before we go away!

Took some photos today just incase I don't and it all goes to pot....

Still 90kg and still 5'7 guesses on bf welcome!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent progress Ben

Look at the pictue on the far left with the legs below. Looks like your body is on the wrong way round :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Excellent progress Ben
> 
> Look at the pictue on the far left with the legs below. Looks like your body is on the wrong way round :lol:


Ha ha! Does look a bit odd!

Thanks mate, I would be looking a bit better if I had your discipline with the diet!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha! Does look a bit odd!
> 
> Thanks mate, I would be looking a bit better if I had your discipline with the diet!


LMFAO..Me disciplined..hahah. Have you noticed that in my journal there's a lot of days where the diet doesn't get posted up. That's coz I'm eating junk all day....

Can't control it.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> LMFAO..Me disciplined..hahah. Have you noticed that in my journal there's a lot of days where the diet doesn't get posted up. That's coz I'm eating junk all day....
> 
> Can't control it.


Thats why mines not been posted up either, it's the rubber band effect or something :laugh:

I have to throw everything nice(bad) out of the house, my wife didn't take the doritos to work like I told her to, so I have eaten them - all 5 party sized bags:no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well you are the human dustbin


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Excellent progress Ben
> 
> Look at the pictue on the far left with the legs below. Looks like your body is on the wrong way round :lol:


 :lol: :lol: ^^^

Top work Ben..great pics fella good work :thumbup1:

Great progress and what your doings definatly working mate. Dont worry bout the diet, im exactly the same at the min..shoot my peps then 20 mins later im like a fcuking tazmanian devil in the kitchen could easily chuck down a weeks worth of food in 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: ^^^
> 
> Top work Ben..great pics fella good work :thumbup1:
> 
> Great progress and what your doings definatly working mate. Dont worry bout the diet, im exactly the same at the min..shoot my peps then 20 mins later im like a fcuking tazmanian devil in the kitchen could easily chuck down a weeks worth of food in 5 minutes :lol:


Cheers mate, yeah just trying to keep it fairly decent, will try being strict again after holiday!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tri's/chest today

Warmup jog on 4.0 incline, 7.6 speed

Rotator cuff exercises with 2.5kg plate (more like saucer) and shoulder warm up exercises

Weigthed dips

Bw (90kg) x 12

20kg x 12

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 5

40kg x 4 superset with 20kg x 2

Db press

18kg/side x 30

18kg/side x 25

18kg/side x 22

18kg/side x 22 went light on these as my shoulder has been playing up a bit since pressing last.

BB incline press

40kg x 20

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 20

40kg x 15 did these with a suicide grip, a hold at the top and lowering really slowly.

French press

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12 gym now has an ez bar so used this, reckon its about 10kg empty.

Cable v rope tri pulldowns

30kg x 12

15kg x 20

30kg x 10

15kg x 20

30kg x 7

Single arm cable tri exts

5kg x 12/side x 5 sets each side

Decline db skullcrushers

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 10

10kg/side x 8

10kg/side x 8 gym has new decline bench too!

25mins jog

Had a cod fillet in breadcrumbs and 4 egg/mayo with 3 slices of fresh wholemeal bread before gym, went to look at our new house and went for a half hour walk around the nature reserve behind it, was very nice with this afternoons weather but my lunch didn't go down and I felt ric all workout. Still sitting in my belly now alongside my pwo shake and doesn't seem to be budging, hope I'm not getting my wifes gastro bug :scared:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Got the wifes bug, went to bed about 30mins after the last entry and spent all day in bed yesterday and only managed to eat two bits of toast and drink 1l water all day.

Bit better today but can only stomach certain types of food. Got dragged out shopping by the mrs and managed some extra hot wings and extra hot livers in nandos, that should clear it out! Feel absolutely wiped out again now though. Hopefully be back in the gym mon or tuesday.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today

5mins warm up 4.0 inc 8.0 speed (go me!)

Rotator cuff exercises and shoulder warm up

Db shrugs

20kg/side x 20

32kg/side x 12

36kg/sidex 12 warm ups

40kg/side x 12

42kg/side x 10

42kg/side x 10

42kg/side x 10

42kg/side x 10

Incline db shrugs

32kg/side x 12

32kg/side x 12

32kg/side x 12

32kg/side x 12

Rear delt flyes

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

12kg/side x 12

Db Y raises

7kg/side x 10

7kg/side x 10

7kg/side x 10

7kg/side x 10

7kg/side x 10

Bb behind the neck seated press

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 10 Forgot to do face pulls :blush: Shoulder seemed ok but didn't want to push it.

15mins jog

Felt a bit weak after picking up that stomach bug but got my appetite back now! Diet has been ok apart from a chocolate croissant at work (was either that or plain :no

Protein shake (breakfast) 06:30

Chocolate croissant 10:00 ish

250g lean steak mince 125g basmati rice 1tbsp evoo 14:00ish

same as above 17:00ish

train

pwo shake (protein/powdered oats/creatine/glutamine)

Dinner 20:00ish 300g mince 100g wholemeal pasta 1tbsp evoo, parmesan cheese

3,124 cals	261g carbs	121g fats	251g pro

May squeeze another workout in tomorrow with a bit of luck!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What are incline db shrugs ?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What are incline db shrugs ?







Like these, for middle/lower traps, that is if you like your shrugs!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Definitely doing something right mate as proved by the pics - progressing nicely there mate :thumb:

Like the look of the incline db shrugs too; might give them a go later this week.

Think I saw you are using bulkpowders whey? How do you rate it as am looking to put a bulk order in soon.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Like how its going in here mate still good stuff !

Trained today?

Nice to still see youve pinched and using to good effect my traps and shoulder sesh  dont be touting it as your own creation now... :lol:

How you find behind the neck presses mate with that shoulder injury of yours? Iv never done them in years they open my shoulders up too much and end in pain lol.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just Jon said:


> Definitely doing something right mate as proved by the pics - progressing nicely there mate :thumb:
> 
> Like the look of the incline db shrugs too; might give them a go later this week.
> 
> Think I saw you are using bulkpowders whey? How do you rate it as am looking to put a bulk order in soon.


Thanks mate! I used to do them a while ago and kind of forgot them, I like BigBarnBoys workout as you do traps first letting you work them harder and warming up the area too!

It was my first order with them but all good so far, got 5kg of their 'complete protein blend' and it's really tasty (choc cookie flavour) and is fairly low in fats/carbs to boot, will be buying again!



BigBarnBoy said:


> Like how its going in here mate still good stuff !
> 
> Trained today?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, not today, got shafted at work and probably won't fit one in now before the holiday unless I can squeeze one in tomorrow before we leave for the airport (staying overnight).

Loving the shoulder workout, will rename it BBB shoulder day in future!

Behind the neck press seems ok but I don't go heavy (35kg compared to 60-80kg ohp), seems nice to stretch them in that way a bit? My shoulder seems to be more aggravated by stuff like incline press at the moment? Going to get it thoroughly massaged as often as I can in Thailand, probably by some sadistic butch woman using her elbow to grind out and knots:surrender:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers mate, choc cookie flavour is right up my street too; will have a look on their site now.

If I don't catch you again before you go, have a great holiday mate; I'm sure there'll be plenty of massage opportunities going :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just Jon said:


> Cheers mate, choc cookie flavour is right up my street too; will have a look on their site now.
> 
> If I don't catch you again before you go, have a great holiday mate; I'm sure there'll be plenty of massage opportunities going :thumb:


Thanks! Just not of the 'soapy' variety and lacking the 'happy ending' as the wife is joining me this time... :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate! I used to do them a while ago and kind of forgot them, I like BigBarnBoys workout as you do traps first letting you work them harder and warming up the area too!
> 
> It was my first order with them but all good so far, got 5kg of their 'complete protein blend' and it's really tasty (choc cookie flavour) and is fairly low in fats/carbs to boot, will be buying again!
> 
> ...


Haha :lol:

I was just messing fella but glad your loving it..im sticking with it and its working great for me :thumbup1:

Mate if i dont get on here tomorrow then have a top holiday, go enjoy yaself and relax as much as poss theyre always well deserved. Enjoy the food and come back hungry for training again.

Take it easy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back in the gym yet or what !???!!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Back in the gym yet or what !???!!!!


Not yet! Could have yesterday as I showed my wife my old gym I'll be trainig at for the next 6-8weeks but she was too tired after our first day back at work. Finishing too late today aswell ffs!

Got back from Thailand sat about 10pm, had to take the inlaws to the airport at 6am monday and moved out of our house tuesday so those are my excuses!

Back on diet though, only put on just over 2kg so not too bad. I'm going to attempt a cut/loss of weight down to around 85kg hopefully and try to stick to 2000cal or just under for a few weeks...

Going to be upping cardio and training 5x a week with a bit of luck!

Had about 10 massages on holiday including one by the largest thai bloke I have ever seen who absolutely ruined me whilst dripping sweat all over me, feeling really loose and supple though and no shoulder clicking/pain at the moment.

Really looking forward to getting stuck in, I 'll try and add some gym photos although its not as rustic as it used to be! Looking forward to whacking a proper leather bag too!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like you enjoyed the break fella,especialy the huge sweaty bloke rubbing you up... :whistling:

Good to have you back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Been back gym today, no interenet access at the mo so will have to keep it basic!

Warm up jog

Rot. cuff exc'

Db shrugs 2 sets of 16 with 35kg dbs, 2 sets of 8 with 40's

Lying shrugs 4 x 8 with 35kg dbs

Db Y raises 3 x 12 3kg db

Lying rear flyes 2 x 8 22.5kgs dbs, 2 x 15 12.5kg dbs

Behind the neck press 30lbs x 20, 60lbs x 12, 3 sets

Close grip chins bw x 12, 10, 6, 5, 3

Pathetic 5 mins jog outside on field!

Managed three days on sub 2k cals now!

I'm planning legs tomorrow but may poof out and do something easier


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Been back gym today, no interenet access at the mo so will have to keep it basic!
> 
> Warm up jog
> 
> ...


Good to see you back at it mate..good session and well done for getting through it especially on low cals.

How you managing on sub 2k cals fella?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good to see you back at it mate..good session and well done for getting through it especially on low cals.
> 
> How you managing on sub 2k cals fella?


Thanks mate, not too bad on the low cals so far, probably went slightly over sat and had a few too many carbs but ok overall, going to weigh myself end of the week and see gow much weight I haven't lost!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Cardio today, didn't make legs sat....

5mins jog

10mins skipping with 2x10 blasts/sprints

1x3 and 6x2min rounds on proper leather bag!

5mins bike

3 mins row. Knackered.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Cardio today, didn't make legs sat....
> 
> 5mins jog
> 
> ...


Just seen this and now subbed in !

Lovin fellow journal reads at mo!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Cardio today, didn't make legs sat....
> 
> 5mins jog
> 
> ...


Still good going mate..anyone training well with weights and still managing 3 min bag sessions gets my respect i know how hard it is..id be fcuked now lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just seen this and now subbed in !
> 
> Lovin fellow journal reads at mo!


Thanks mate, nice to have you along! Reading other members journals is great for when you need a new routine, diet or inspiration!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

1505 cals yesterday! 52g fat, 4g carbs, 254g pro. Didn't update until this am incase any midnight snacking occured!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> 1505 cals yesterday! 52g fat, 4g carbs, 254g pro. Didn't update until this am incase any midnight snacking occured!


Nothing greedy about that,well done!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today

5 mins jog warm up

Squats

100kg x 6

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

120kg x 5

120kg x5

Front squats

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 4

Leg press

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

Leg exts

20kg? x 14

x 12

x12

x 12

Ham curls

20kg? x 12 4 sets

25mins exc bike

5 mins light bag work.

Felt weak but haven't done legs for a while! Ate 350g beef strips as a pre workout 

I think the next two days may hurt!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice workout mate!

Especially on the low cals, wow legs must of been a killer tonight.

Going to be hobbling well to work in the morning :lol:

How do you find front squats mate? I hate doing them, can never breathe right lol.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice workout mate!
> 
> Especially on the low cals, wow legs must of been a killer tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, was maybe a bit much, came over a bit dizzy/nauseous while cooking dinner after!

Front squats are a bit awkard and as I was sweaty the bar kept slipping of my shoulders, thats the only prob I have really, I try and hold my breath on the way down and let it out half way up on the lift, saves me from choking for a breath at the bottom!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

2347 cals yesterday 136g fat, 56g carbs and 233 pro.

Went back to my usual lunch at work of 2x tins of mackeral fillets in olive oil with loads of spinach and a few sunflower seeds, all good fats but at 660 cals it's the highest calorie meal. May have to find an alternative.

Starving this morning but not going to eat for aanother hour yet, coffee first!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate, was maybe a bit much, came over a bit dizzy/nauseous while cooking dinner after!
> 
> Front squats are a bit awkard and as I was sweaty the bar kept slipping of my shoulders, thats the only prob I have really, I try and hold my breath on the way down and let it out half way up on the lift, saves me from choking for a breath at the bottom!


Try doing front squats on smith m/c i do and it heps,also you can mess with leg possition as it is 100% safe,my legs still hurt from monday,just did a good back one too.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest today, been farting around with Virgin tv today and miss timed my training, ended up eating a tub of quark as I was hungry right before my work out so not only did I feel weak again I was stuffed too!

Rot cuff excs

Db incline flyes 10kg/side 3x20

Bench press

60kg x 20

90kg x 5, 5 sets of

Weighted dips

20x bw

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

bw x 8

bw x 6

bw x 4

Ez bar skull crushers 25kg 3 x 12

V rope pulls 3 sets of 10

Single arm cable exts 4x 10/side

Done, having a kebab now, feel mullered!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Avoided kebab narrowly and opted for chicken and pancetta with mushrooms and onion and brown rice and parmesan cheese, no a massive portion of it though! A darn sight healthier than a mixed kebab with loads of donner meat in it though.

2245 cals, 101 fat, 87 carb and 247 pro.

Much needed day off tomorrow but I need to eat less!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Kebab..love it  im boring with mine though its still just a chicken one with loads of salad on it..even if im out having a drink lol boring eh!

Is it a keto type diet your heading for mate,or just totally dropping the cals and carbs?

And on your 5x5 on the bench do you manage a full 5 sets with 90kg i.e the same weight?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Kebab..love it  im boring with mine though its still just a chicken one with loads of salad on it..even if im out having a drink lol boring eh!
> 
> Is it a keto type diet your heading for mate,or just totally dropping the cals and carbs?
> 
> And on your 5x5 on the bench do you manage a full 5 sets with 90kg i.e the same weight?


If I went for a kebab it would have been the works; lamb shish, chickeb shish,.lamb donner, chicken donner, kofte and loads of chilli sauce 

I tried keto before and I just over ate esp on fat cals! I'm just dropping carbs whete I can and trying to carb cycle unscientifically!

Yeah the bench was 5x5 for full reps with good form and a slow lowering movement. I went a bit lighter as there was no spotter aswell, I keep thinking to try the 5/3/1 approach to compounds and start with 85% max and add 2.5kg a week?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> If I went for a kebab it would have been the works; lamb shish, chickeb shish,.lamb donner, chicken donner, kofte and loads of chilli sauce
> 
> I tried keto before and I just over ate esp on fat cals! I'm just dropping carbs whete I can and trying to carb cycle unscientifically!
> 
> Yeah the bench was 5x5 for full reps with good form and a slow lowering movement. I went a bit lighter as there was no spotter aswell, I keep thinking to try the 5/3/1 approach to compounds and start with 85% max and add 2.5kg a week?


Everything about me and my training is so random,

i let my body guide me now,

it has been a struggle to remember what it is saying,

however i now am understanding it again.

You can do a lot worse than experimenting mate,a lot.

So many guys train and eat the same year on year and moan the same fookin moans!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Everything about me and my training is so random,
> 
> i let my body guide me now,
> 
> ...


Very true mate! Some of the guys at my old gym that I'm training at now are just like you say!

I had a big kebab tonight and it was very nice! I only had 918 cals between breakfast and dinner though so it might have been ok!

Back day tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to it, needed a day off today definately!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As my daughter says at three,naughty but nice lol

I ate a lot of carbs yesterday and feel far better bench was new recent pb!

Carbs are so good for my strength and bad for waist,,,,,fook it"


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Some decent training recently mate and well done too with the lower carbs. As you know I have tried to do that myself but, as biglbs says above, I do feel better generally and particularly training-wise with at least a couple of hundred carbs in a day.

I was sorely tempted the first time a kebab was mentioned but I am definitely having one this weekend now :drool:

Tailored to fit within a set of carefully calculated macros of course :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today, polished and waxed my car by hand earlier as it was nice again and it needed doing, took me 3.5 hrs and killed my lower back...that was my warm up! I did that at my folks and they had bit of leftover lasagne which went well with the sirloin steak I had bought for lunch 

Goodmornings 20kg x 20

Deadlifts

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 3 - grip was going and a nice blood blister that had appeared on my left hand decided to pop!

Pendlay rows

60kg x 20 - hand sore so going for reps

60kg x 20

60kg x 16 - small blood bister on my right hand now pops!

60kg x 16

60kg x 10

Low rows

10kg x 20

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

40kg x 20 - hands sore so high reps, not sure of weight as blocks are just numbered 1,2,3 etc! Must be about 5kg each though.

Straight arm lat pulldowns

20kg x 30

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

Hammer curl bb bar

4 sets of 20 25kg

Preacher curl

4 sets of 20kg x 20 reps

No cv, did it earlier!

Will add food later.

Feeling mullered but a few of the guys in the gym said I was looking well so that cheered me up!

The wife tempted me into a massaman and rice after so probably well over target cals today, oh well, I'll try harder next week!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a lot of work done there mate,how long does it take you in gym?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just Jon said:


> Some decent training recently mate and well done too with the lower carbs. As you know I have tried to do that myself but, as biglbs says above, I do feel better generally and particularly training-wise with at least a couple of hundred carbs in a day.
> 
> I was sorely tempted the first time a kebab was mentioned but I am definitely having one this weekend now :drool:
> 
> Tailored to fit within a set of carefully calculated macros of course :lol:


Thanks mate, though I'm not back up to full strength yet post holiday! I need my cals for protein! I'll add in a few more carbs once I've dropped a bit of bf. Not feeling too tired really, just weak, mind you yesterday wasn't great and today hasn't ended well......



biglbs said:


> That is a lot of work done there mate,how long does it take you in gym?


Normally about an hour and a half with 20mins cardio, I try and keep it under an hour plus cv. Always takes me ages when I train with a buddy though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate, though I'm not back up to full strength yet post holiday! I need my cals for protein! I'll add in a few more carbs once I've dropped a bit of bf. Not feeling too tired really, just weak, mind you yesterday wasn't great and today hasn't ended well......
> 
> Normally about an hour and a half with 20mins cardio, I try and keep it under an hour plus cv. Always takes me ages when I train with a buddy though!


Good training right there!

My cheat day would have fed america for a day,read that and feel better about your eating,it's in two parts:laugh: :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterday morning I got dragged to the fitness gym by the wife, did a bit of rot. cuff exc's, 5mins x trainer, 5 mins jog, 5 mins row (hand still sore), 5mins bag work, 5mins bike, that was it.

Was up at new place getting a few qoutes all day.

Haven't added up food cals but was not good.

Banana, protein shake

Gym

Protein shake

Mixed kebab and loads of bread + ispanak before

Tiger bread sandwich with prosciutto, one small bag monster much, one small bag of twiglets, 2 sesame snaps.

Too many carbs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotta laugh mate-bbbad to the bone lol

But why call the wife a bag and use the poor fecker in your cardio routine?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ay up fella..sounds like youve had a good weekend :thumbup1:

That back workout looked great mate, your pulling some nice weights still on lower cals so respect man good on ya! Looks quite similar to my new planned out workout.

Food looks fun, dont worry bout it all those carbs are just to carb you up to power through this weeks workouts lol. And the 2 sesame snaps make it healthy anyhow


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Arms today, think I may alternate arms with chest every other week while my rear delts catch up!

Got pc access too now, no more fiddling with a stupid touch screen phone!

5mins warm up jog

Rot cuff exc's and shoulder warm up

Weighted dips

Bw (89.5kg according to gym scales) x 12

20kg x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 8 - last one was borderline

30kg x 7

30kg x 6

CGBP

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10 - will go heavier next time

Bench dips

x10 - didn't feel comfortable on either shoulder but never really done these before though

Decline skull ez crushers

20kg x 20 (without bar)

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

Single arm tri cable exts

5kg x 20, 3 sets

followed by rope pulls 40kg, flat bar 40kg, close grip bar and ez bar, just seeing which I liked best!

Ez bar curls

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 10 - all slow with good form and no swinging

Hammer grip ez bar curls

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10 same as ez bar curls, nice pump for a change.

5mins jog, 15mins bike.

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	308	6	11	51

Lunch

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Add Food Quick Tools	330	1	28	22

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 150 g	257	0	15	30

Add Food Quick Tools	257	0	15	30

Snacks

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Meadow Churn - Quark, 200 g	144	8	0	27

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Add Food Quick Tools	343	13	9	54

Totals	1,238 20g carbs	63g fat	157g protein

Not really eaten enough today but need to make up for yesterday (another visit to a Turkish restaurant and copious amounts of bread) need to eat better and stay eating better, definitely looked more fuller and not as muscular today after the weekends carbs though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tis a constant battle against these carbs a?

that is not much grub there mate,i recon you will be tired tomorrow,good workout too.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Tis a constant battle against these carbs a?
> 
> that is not much grub there mate,i recon you will be tired tomorrow,good workout too.


x2 mate

Im sure the weekends carb munching have powered you through tonights workout as your strength was still there even on low cals. Good stuff mate my strength always drops if i havent eaten enough!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Tis a constant battle against these carbs a?
> 
> that is not much grub there mate,i recon you will be tired tomorrow,good workout too.





BigBarnBoy said:


> x2 mate
> 
> Im sure the weekends carb munching have powered you through tonights workout as your strength was still there even on low cals. Good stuff mate my strength always drops if i havent eaten enough!


I'm going to try and keep them low and low g.i, I looked much better on it last week and I was sweating a lot more during workouts I think.

Too many high g.i carbs the weekend, had egg fried rice, pitta bread, turkish bread, sweets, bit of chocolate etc!

Why is beef jerky/biltong so damn expensive, I'd snack on it all the time other wise!

I may have been a bit weak last week as it was my first proper week back after holiday too, legs later, we'll see!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today

5mins warm up jog

Squats

20kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

140kg x 3

Front squat

60kg x 10

100kg x 4

100kg x 2 nearly dropped it

100kg x 4

100kg x 3

100kg x 2

Leg curls s/s with leg exts

14,14 had 3 plates on machine - numbered 1-3 with no weights (retarded) feels heavier than 5kg each so 15kg total, nevermind

14,14

14,12

12,12

20mins bike

Pulled a muscle in my uppper back somehow and it was really giving me jip when front squatting.

Your Food Diary For: Prev Tuesday April 3, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	308	6	11	51

Lunch

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Egg White - 2 Egg White Omelette, 6 Egg White	102	0	0	24

Add Food Quick Tools	432	1	28	46

Dinner

Waitrose - Organic Whole Grain Brown Rice, 70 g	234	51	1	6

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Generic - Chicken Breast - Frozen, 300 g	250	0	10	60

Tesco - Pancetta Cubes, 65 g 1/4 pack	230	0	19	12

Cheese - Parmesan, grated, 0.5 cup	216	2	14	19

Add Food Quick Tools	1,050	53	58	97

Snacks

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	308	6	11	51

Totals	2,098cals	66g carbs	108g fat 245g pro

Dinner did me no favours today but was all good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice mate good log too!

Good work on front squats,do you think you pulled back when nearly dropping it?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Or maybe your feet or hand position was slightly out and sent you off balance mate?

either way hope its nowt serious fella 

nice eating..and dinner looked nice so dont worry bout it lol.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice mate good log too!
> 
> Good work on front squats,do you think you pulled back when nearly dropping it?





BigBarnBoy said:


> Or maybe your feet or hand position was slightly out and sent you off balance mate?
> 
> either way hope its nowt serious fella
> 
> nice eating..and dinner looked nice so dont worry bout it lol.


I think I just tweaked it a bit while re-racking it with a tired back. My back is holding me back on the weight for squats.

Chicken, pancetta and parmesan risotto was nice, only had one mediumish plateful too!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I think I just tweaked it a bit while re-racking it with a tired back. My back is holding me back on the weight for squats.
> 
> Chicken, pancetta and parmesan risotto was nice, only had one mediumish plateful too!


How do you feel its holding you back mate? Walking out the rack and carrying the weight? Or is it maybe a lower back, or flexibility issue?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I think I just tweaked it a bit while re-racking it with a tired back. My back is holding me back on the weight for squats.
> 
> Chicken, pancetta and parmesan risotto was nice, only had one mediumish plateful too!


In the film Lock stock.....

Use the feckin cage!

well smithy realy,

your after avoiding injury at mo,

so use smithy and do independent back work,

rows/deads/t-bar

Concentate legs on legs just for now mate by using machines,,

until you build back confidence.

Just for a while,it may be best,

even if you throw in back squats but in form not heavy.

If you notice that is my approach for now.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> How do you feel its holding you back mate? Walking out the rack and carrying the weight? Or is it maybe a lower back, or flexibility issue?


Its the weight, especially at the bottom, pushing my back forward and down, maybe my form is shat? I'll try to get a vid up. I've done more weight,but not as deep. :surrender:



biglbs said:


> In the film Lock stock.....
> 
> Use the feckin cage!
> 
> ...


It was in a power rack but dropping it is a bit loud  Maybe my back just needs more time before trying any pb's! :confused1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterday had the nephew and niece and managed not to steal any sweets/cake/chips from them (so tempting)! I ended up having a jacket spud + chille con carne for lunch as we were out and it was the healthiest option. Went for a thai after though with the missus but reckon I stayed under 2500cal.

Cardio day today,

5 Mins jog

10mins skip (faster than last time)

10 x 2 min rounds, felt sharper and stronger than last time!

10mins bike

3mins row

10mins bike

That was it, legs felt like lead, not sure if they are recovered yet but I want to do back tomorrow inc deads!

Feel totally spent now and have a 4am start tomorrow but I'm looking forward to tomorrow whatever I do!

Food today was

8am 60g protein shake with water

11 am packet of king prawns 150g

12 pm packet of king prawns 150g

2pm pack of Budu biltong 85g

Train

5pm banana

7pm 3 cumberland sausage, mixe veg, 200g sweet pot mash

Sweet 15g 85% Ghana coco choc

Total approx 1498cals, 105g carbs, 44g fat, 173g pro.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Its the weight, especially at the bottom, pushing my back forward and down, maybe my form is shat? I'll try to get a vid up. I've done more weight,but not as deep. :surrender:


Very possibly a form thing then mate if its at the bottom of the movement. Id say best to keep it lighter til you find your sweet spot with regards to feet position, hands, hips etc. Could be tightness in your core, or your hip flexors. You want them deep so your doing right im sure by not going heavy with sh1t form.

Have you tried widening your feet position, or where you hold the bar?

Also if its a flexibility thing then walking out with the weight onto a small plate under each heel(so each heel is lifted slightly) enables you to go lower more comfortably.

Making sure you start the movement by pushing your hips straight backward, which then in turn starts your ass sinking and your head up and back flat, will hold you in a good position mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It will all come together with practise,just remember th Romans could not do fook all in limited time!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Didn't train yesterday, shoulders, legs all still sore from the day before though.

Had 1380 cals, 37g fat, 44g carb and 155g pro between breakfast and lunch, went out for a 2 1/2 hour walk with my folks and their dog and then out for a curry.

I was going to be good and have tandoori chicken or similar but ended up having a king prawn puri after about 5 poppadoms, then for main I had a chicken madras, keema rice and a keema nan. Self control was not present...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Didn't train yesterday, shoulders, legs all still sore from the day before though.
> 
> Had 1380 cals, 37g fat, 44g carb and 155g pro between breakfast and lunch, went out for a 2 1/2 hour walk with my folks and their dog and then out for a curry.
> 
> I was going to be good and have tandoori chicken or similar but ended up having a king prawn puri after about 5 poppadoms, then for main I had a chicken madras, keema rice and a keema nan. Self control was not present...


I am not even stressing about logging sh1t this weekend bro,Easter is a time to relax,i am bang on it from tues!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I am not even stressing about logging sh1t this weekend bro,Easter is a time to relax,i am bang on it from tues!


Good idea, I'm all for that approach!

Didn't train earlier, felt a bit tired and didn't think I'd have a good workout so went for a walk instead.

May try and go tomorrow, I never end up going when I say I will!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Easter reps


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

How was the weekend mate?

Refreshed, full of food and ready to rock and roll for the rest of the week?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> How was the weekend mate?
> 
> Refreshed, full of food and ready to rock and roll for the rest of the week?


Good thanks mate, only had sun and monday off but didn't do too much damage apart from two fcuk off kebabs, bit of choc and some sweets, protein intake was't great though..

How was yours? Get that bathroom done?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You love those Kebebs! :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Good thanks mate, only had sun and monday off but didn't do too much damage apart from two fcuk off kebabs, bit of choc and some sweets, protein intake was't great though..
> 
> How was yours? Get that bathroom done?


Yeah bout sorted thanks mate, little bits of finishing off to do and thats it :thumbup1:

Had a good weekend myself of eating sh1tty stuff (but real nice) and a fair bit of drink..did me the world of good. Except for yesterday morning when for the 1st couple of hours i felt like id been run over by my truck :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today

5 mins warm up jog

Good mornings 30kg x 20

Deadlift

120kg x 5 warm up

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 4 - grip gone and back ruined...

Pendlay rows

70kg x 12

90kg x 6 - back too mullered for these!

Weighted wide grip pull ups

10kg x 5

10kg x 6

10kg x 6

10kg x 6

Low rows close grip

3 sets of 16, 5 blocks - they can't be only 5kg each!

Low rows wide grip

3 sets of 12 same weight as above

Straight arm puushdowns

3 sets of 12, only 4 blocks :blush: these hurt my right elbow for some reason? Not really a fan anyway.

Ez bar bb curls

40kg + bar 4 x 6

Close hammer grip ez curl bar

15kg (plus bar) x 6

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Hammer curls

15kg/side x 16

15kg/side x 16

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 10

15kg/side x 8

5 mins jog

10 mins cycle

Had a really good workout, pleased with the deads but my back wasn't...

Don't think I'll be back in the gym tomorrow! May do my rows on shoulder day as I love them so much lol.

Food intake has been this:

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	218	2	3	47

Lunch

Egg White - 2 Egg White Omelette, 6 Egg White	102	0	0	24

Waitrose essential - mackeral in olive oil, 1 tin	234	0	18	17

Add Food Quick Tools	336	0	18	41

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Marks & Spencer - Whole Wheat Penne Pasta, 80 g	267	52	2	10

Add Food Quick Tools	900	52	46	71

Snacks

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Meadow Churn - Quark, 250 g	180	10	1	34

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Add Food Quick Tools	379	15	10	61

Totals 1,833cals 69g carbs	77g fats	220g pro


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You love those Kebebs! :lol:


I sure do, just need to stick to having a large chicken shish instead of being such a glutton.

One of them I had on sunday came in a box (delivered to a mates) and was swimming in fat, so I did the honest thing and soaked my pitta in it, mmmmmm :whistling:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice looking workout mate, plenty volume, bet you were knackered after that lot!

Good work on the deads even though the back went abit, 150 for pretty much 5 full sets is nice work.

Weighted wide grip chins are impressive mate, im sh1t at them lol..can just about manage decent sets just with bodyweight, would struggle adding extra weight.

Good stuff


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice looking workout mate, plenty volume, bet you were knackered after that lot!
> 
> Good work on the deads even though the back went abit, 150 for pretty much 5 full sets is nice work.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I think it's the most I have done so far for 5x5, will go heavier next time but probably only by 5kg!

The weighted wide pulls felt good and I could have done more but my grip let me down, it always does wether I use extra weight or not though!

Its on a thin flat bar where I'm training at the moment as opposed to stupid angled rubber handles in my regular gym, so much nicer!

My upper back was giving me a bit of gip again in the same place as it was after squats last week, I think it started during the pull ups, hopefully it clears off!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

5kg is a good increase mate, especially with 5x5 stuff when your maxing your effort every set it takes it out of you. 5kg increases over a few weeks will lead to a 20kg increase in impressive time, which is a major jump.

Do you do any grip work mate?

I started doing it last year when i burnt my arm and couldnt use straps anymore and it quickly improved, quicker than i expected.

Plate pinches and heavy DB static holds at the end of a workout did the trick for me, just thinking it may be good for you mate as your grip seems to go at bad times for you.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

1681 cals yesterday 59g fat 70g carb and 202 pro.

Then my wife made me finish her bag of malteasers off....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> 5kg is a good increase mate, especially with 5x5 stuff when your maxing your effort every set it takes it out of you. 5kg increases over a few weeks will lead to a 20kg increase in impressive time, which is a major jump.
> 
> Do you do any grip work mate?
> 
> ...


I'm still fiddling around with the base weights for most lifts but I'll be going for 155kg deads next time! My 1RM is 190kg so if I can rep 160 I'll be chuffed!

I need to work on my grip, I keep meaning to buy some captains of crush as I could do them all day at work!

I can barely hold a 20kg dumbell after back day, I'll do some grip stuff today after chest. Just basically go to hand failure then for 3 or 4 sets on plate holds/db's then?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm still fiddling around with the base weights for most lifts but I'll be going for 155kg deads next time! My 1RM is 190kg so if I can rep 160 I'll be chuffed!
> 
> I need to work on my grip, I keep meaning to buy some captains of crush as I could do them all day at work!
> 
> I can barely hold a 20kg dumbell after back day, I'll do some grip stuff today after chest. Just basically go to hand failure then for 3 or 4 sets on plate holds/db's then?


I started by doing static holds with db's mate. Pick the heaviest ones in the gym up and literally just hang them by your sides and try hold on for as long as you can. Try and beat your time each go. Can use a heavy loaded barbell aswell.

Then I did plate pinches,1 arm at a time using 2 5kg plates nipped together smooth sides outwards. Grip them only using the ends of your fingers and squeeze as hard as you can for as long as you can with them hanging by your side,til you drop them lol.

CoC would be a great investment mate,ideal for you in your job!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> I started by doing static holds with db's mate. Pick the heaviest ones in the gym up and literally just hang them by your sides and try hold on for as long as you can. Try and beat your time each go. Can use a heavy loaded barbell aswell.
> 
> Then I did plate pinches,1 arm at a time using 2 5kg plates nipped together smooth sides outwards. Grip them only using the ends of your fingers and squeeze as hard as you can for as long as you can with them hanging by your side,til you drop them lol.
> 
> CoC would be a great investment mate,ideal for you in your job!


Hmmmmm http://www.pro-xsports.com/product/captains-of-crush-hand-grippers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Try holding barbell on finger tips and rolling hand open and closed,it is awkward at first but ok with practise!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did chest/tri's today, had a very near miss doing dips when one of the old leather belts in the gym decided to snap with 40kg hooked to it, the hook ripped a 1.5in hole in the front of my boxers...luckily I haven't got a massive chap or my plans for fatherhood could have been seriously affected mg:

5mins jog

Rot. cuff exercises

Bench press

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 5 bit too light

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5 - had a spotter with a tiny lift on the last as I got stuck :blush:

Weighted dips

Bw(89.5kg according to gym scales) x 12

40kg x 6

40kg x 5

40kg x 4 - belt snapped...

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

Smith inc cgbp

60kg x 8

60kg x 10 repositioned the bench after first set - way too rickety...

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

50kg x 12

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

50kg x 4 - went a bit ott on these, not much rest between sets, was seeking the pump which didn't materialise :confused1:

Plate pinches

5kg x 2 in each hand, 3 sets of a measly 60 secs

Db holds

45kg/side x 3 30 second holds, well it's a start :blush:

15mins bike

jog home, about 5 mins!

Calorie Counter

Your Food Diary For: Prev Thursday April 12, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g	220	0	1	49

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Add Food Quick Tools	310	4	9	53

Lunch

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Add Food Quick Tools	330	1	28	22

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g	275	0	2	61

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Marks & Spencer - Whole Wheat Penne Pasta, 100 g	334	66	2	13

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 54 gr	216	0	15	18

Add Food Quick Tools	945	66	33	92

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Add Food Quick Tools	308	6	11	51

Totals 1,893cals 77g fats	81g carbs	218g protein

I'm going to jinx myself and say I'm doing legs tomorrow :laugh:

Definitely ordering a pair of CoC payday, can't really afford two pairs so I reckon the 100lb set, don't know if 150lb will be a bit too much for my ickle hands :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like you might of been needing to order a new CoCk payday instead of just some CoC :lol: :lol: Lucky lad...

Sounds like my incline CGBP suggestion didnt suit you mate..shame that, i find them really good, maybe positioning or something i dont know.

Good stuff on pushing the flat bench..and for getting that grip work in mate :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sounds like you might of been needing to order a new CoCk payday instead of just some CoC :lol: :lol: Lucky lad...
> 
> Sounds like my incline CGBP suggestion didnt suit you mate..shame that, i find them really good, maybe positioning or something i dont know.
> 
> Good stuff on pushing the flat bench..and for getting that grip work in mate :thumbup1:


Ha ha, nearly smashed my left big toe aswell! I'd rather that than a mangled manhood :lol:

Inc cgbp was ok, nothing really seems to destroy my tri's, maybe they'll be sore in a day or two. I might do something else before them next time like push downs or cable exts to really hammer them! The benches in this gym are completely fcucked though which doesn't help!

My shoulder was absolutely fine on flat bench but I have a dull ache in it now, more next time hopefully - and a bit longer on the grip work too would be nice :surrender:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, nearly smashed my left big toe aswell! I'd rather that than a mangled manhood :lol:
> 
> Inc cgbp was ok, nothing really seems to destroy my tri's, maybe they'll be sore in a day or two. I might do something else before them next time like push downs or cable exts to really hammer them! The benches in this gym are completely fcucked though which doesn't help!
> 
> My shoulder was absolutely fine on flat bench but I have a dull ache in it now, more next time hopefully - and a bit longer on the grip work too would be nice :surrender:


Glad the shoulder is ok,do you use hot/cold treatment at all buddy?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Glad the shoulder is ok,do you use hot/cold treatment at all buddy?


No never really tried that mate, just rested it when it plays up and it only really gives me gip the days following a workout.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today, bit tired and short on time so only did squats.

5 mins warm up jog

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

150kg x 2 + 145kg x 3 - maybe I'm not ready for 150 yet :sad:

145kg x 5

145kg x 4

145kg x 4

145kg x 4

Front squats

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 6 - enjoyed these as had a t-shirt on for a change!

10mins exc bike, 5mins jog home.

So far today 1293 cals, 26g carbs 56g fat 173g pro

Going out to an Italian or a posh fish and chip/seafood restaurant for dinner so determined to eat some decent meat and veg with no chips!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Good stuff on the squats mate..150 is about there isnt it really..be happy with it man :thumb:

Front squats i got respct for you doing them..i hate them with a vengence lol.

Now go enjoy the chippy mate..dont need to pretend its some posh joint..we know your having a huge heap of jumbo sausage, fish, chips and mushy peas with a few slices of bread and butter and a can of coke


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Good stuff on the squats mate..150 is about there isnt it really..be happy with it man :thumb:
> 
> Front squats i got respct for you doing them..i hate them with a vengence lol.
> 
> Now go enjoy the chippy mate..dont need to pretend its some posh joint..we know your having a huge heap of jumbo sausage, fish, chips and mushy peas with a few slices of bread and butter and a can of coke


I quite like them now! Can't go heavy on them after back squats as theres no control in the lowering phase...

May do them first next time to change it up a bit.

We went to the Italian, had ravioli to start and veal escalopes in breadcrumbs with spag bol 

The wife bought me a chocolate heart from hotel chocolat and some malteasers which she is forcing me to eat now...


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I quite like them now! Can't go heavy on them after back squats as theres no control in the lowering phase...
> 
> May do them first next time to change it up a bit.
> 
> ...


Aww she loves ya :wub: ... or was it meant for someone else but you spied it before she had chance to give them it? :lol:

Love Italian food..carbs galore


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Aww she loves ya :wub: ... or was it meant for someone else but you spied it before she had chance to give them it? :lol:
> 
> Love Italian food..carbs galore


More like shes not on the diet this week and feels guilty eating chocolate on her own!!!

Yeah the food over there is pretty good, one of my aynts cooks these http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suppl%C3%AC and I can't help myself when they are put on the table in front of me, hers are normally about as big as a fun size can of soft drink and go.down like lead weights, so I usually end up eating about 15 or so:whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back in the gym today after a weekend at work and eating a bit of crap again...

Anyway shoulders today.

Jog to gym(!)

5 mins warm up jog

Rot cuff exc's with 5kg plate

Db shrugs

32.5kg/side x 20

45kg/side x 8

45kg/side x 8

45kg/side x 8

45kg/side x 10 - I'm sure I've never been able to hold db's this heavy before!

BB Ohp

60kg 5 x 5 - not really pushing it but shoulder seems fine 

DB y raises

3kg/side - 4 sets of 12

Behind the neck press

40kg x 10

40kg x 10 - these were on the smith but not comfy so change to good old seated

85lb x 12

85lb x 12

85lb x 12

1 lap around field outside - this is really killing me still!

10mins bike

5 mins treadmill jog

3 mins light bag work

Jog home

Shoulder felt fine but whacked a load of tiger balm onto it and massaged it in after a shower.

Eating back on track, been back about 4 weeks now and don't think I lost a thing :cursing: will weigh myself and have a measure up tomorrow.

A young lad in the gym pulled a 200kg deadlift with terrible form in front of me today so I offered him a bit of advice but I was fuming, he's only been deadlifting for a month and weighs about the same as me although a bit taller. Back/bi's/grip tomorrow!!!

Diet has been this

Your Food Diary For: Prev Monday April 16, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	638	7	39	73

Lunch

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Egg White - 2 Egg White Omelette, 6 Egg White	102	0	0	24

Tesco - Wafer Thin Ham, 10 slice=10g	100	1	4	17

Add Food Quick Tools	322	1	18	41

Dinner

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 30 gr	120	0	9	10

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g	220	0	1	49

Waitrose - Organic Whole Grain Brown Rice, 70 g	234	51	1	6

Add Food Quick Tools	694	51	25	65

Snacks

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 100 g	69	3	0	13

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Add Food Quick Tools	178	4	1	36

Totals 1,832cals	63g carbs	83g fat 215g pro


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just had a measure up, not great but a starting point!

Height 5'7 (still!)

90kg

Arms 14.9 tensed, 12.9 rested 

Waist 35

Chest 41.5

Thigh 26 not tensed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You look much taller than that .. Aren't avi's deceiving. You're virtually a dwarf.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to have a gauge to work with mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You look much taller than that .. Aren't avi's deceiving. You're virtually a dwarf.


Its the camera angle mate :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today

5mins warm up jog

Good mornings 30kg x 20

Pendlay rows

70kg x 12

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

Deadlifts

110kg x 8 - had a small accident which necessitated a trip over the road to my ma's for a change of pants 

155kg x 5

160kg x 5

165kg x 4

165kg x 4

165kg x 5 - some one had kindly left some chalk in the gym, have never used it before, looks like another training tool I need to invest in! Up 15kg from last time!

Weighted wide pull ups

15kg x 6

15kg x 5

15kg x 4

15kg x 4

Rear delt flyes

17.5kg/side x 12

17.5kg/side x 8

17.5kg/side x 8

17.5kg/side x 8 missed these out yesterday!

EZ bar curls

Weghts not inc bar

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Db hammer curls

22.5kg/side x 6/side

20kg/side x 8/side

20kg/side x 8/side

20kg/side x 8/side

Had to cut the workout here to get home and cook for the missus and her folks, will do grip next time, probably wouldn't have been up to much today, was pleased with the deads but mullered after them!

Diet has been ok-ish, trying to lower the carbs but not succeeding yet!

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Egg White - 2 Egg White Omlette, 6 Egg White	102	0	0	24

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	320	2	3	71

Lunch

Penn State - Original Sea Salted Giant Pretzels, 50 g	190	38	2	5

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 350 g	385	0	2	85

Add Food Quick Tools	575	38	4	90

Dinner

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Marks & Spencer - Whole Wheat Penne Pasta, 50 g	167	33	1	7

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 21 gr	84	0	6	7

Add Food Quick Tools	561	33	18	66

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Add Food Quick Tools	213	6	1	43

Totals 1,669cals	79g carbs	26g fats 270g pro


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> 110kg x 8 - had a small accident which necessitated a trip over the road to my ma's for a change of pants


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Search online somewhere mate im sure theyl do adult nappys somewhere on mail order 

Good to see you decided to do them anyhow, and 15kg is a massive jump..top work mate even with the embarassment :thumb:


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey dude, seen your journal for first time ( still reading through).

You've got more time than me lol ! Anyway keep up the good work pal.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Search online somewhere mate im sure theyl do adult nappys somewhere on mail order
> 
> Good to see you decided to do them anyhow, and 15kg is a massive jump..top work mate even with the embarassment :thumb:


Thanks mate, I wasn't going to let a little FT get in the way of my deads


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

jay101 said:


> Hey dude, seen your journal for first time ( still reading through).
> 
> You've got more time than me lol ! Anyway keep up the good work pal.


 Thanks mate! I normally update it while the woman is watching tv


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No gym yesterday, 1535 cals, 63g fats, 55g carbs, 192g protein.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just had a catch up in here mate, some nice lifting going on I see, and a potentially world class follow through 

I knew there was a reason I don't deadlift - thanks for reminding me :lol:

Didn't order any Whey in the end but am definitely going to give the Bulkpowder stuff a try very soon.

I have to say you look bigger than those stats you just posted - must be doing something right mate, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi,Oi followed through mmmm


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest/tri's today, didn't really do much and the mrs promised me a massive kebab so I ditched the cv again...finally looking a bit leaner though but today was hard work, even my rotator cuff exercises were hard!

5 mins jog warm up

Rot. cuff excs with 5kg plate

Bench press

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

110kg x 5 had a little lift on this one

110kg x 4

110kg x 4 was a bit dissapointed with these but as I said above not really feeling strong at all today :confused1: maybe the extra 2.5kg a side was too much :lol:

Weighted dips

Bw(90kgish) x 10

40kg x 3

40kg x 4

40kg x 4

40kg x 3

40kg x 4

20kg x 6 was trying to get these bashed out quick but needed the rest between sets, the 4 rep sets felt really good though!

Decline ez bar skullcrushers (nosecrushers)

not inc bar

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 9

20kg x 6

Done, got a nice burn on the tris for a change, wanted to do some cable stuff at the end but didn't have time to wait for it.

My delts were burning after bench but my shoulder seems ok still, picked up some sort of sprain in half way up the under side of my left forearm but it's nothing I can't work around. I was up at 3:40am and not sure if it was this or the reduced cals that made me feel a bit weak today, got another early start tomorrow so made sure I ate well today  

Calorie Counter

MY HOMEFOODEXERCISEREPORTSTOOLSCOMMUNITY

Food Diary

Database

My Foods

My Meals

Recipes

Settings

Hi, Greedyben(1) (0) HelpSettingsLogoutFollow Us:

Your Food Diary For: Prev Thursday April 19, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	308	6	11	51

Lunch

Asda - Extra Special Venison Steaks, 240 g	401	1	6	84

Nairn's - Cheese Oatcakes, 8 oatcake	312	29	18	9

Tesco - Large King Prawns - Cooked and Peeled, 200 g	160	0	2	36

Add Food Quick Tools	873	30	26	129

Dinner

Add Food Quick Tools

Snacks

Add Food Quick Tools

Totals	1,181 cals 36g fat	37g carbd	180g pro

Then we went for a massive kebab like this one  but my mrs ate about 4 bits of chicken from it with her salad :lol:

I had half a pitta and two big spoon fulls of rice so not loads of carbs.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol you and those kebabs,you're pushin well on the training.Cut yourself a bit of slack and have a hold back week at 80%,i keep tryin too but lose the plot!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Lol you and those kebabs,you're pushin well on the training.Cut yourself a bit of slack and have a hold back week at 80%,i keep tryin too but lose the plot!


Ha ha, yeah I love my meat! Thanks mate, was going to have a deload week or just go for higher reps next week, only going to be training for 3 days as I'm helping a mate move thursday and going away fri for a weekend in the Cotswolds. Attempting not to stuff my face :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, yeah I love my meat! Thanks mate, was going to have a deload week or just go for higher reps next week, only going to be training for 3 days as I'm helping a mate move thursday and going away fri for a weekend in the Cotswolds. Attempting not to stuff my face :whistling:


Nice kebabs there mateWhere you going,Stow/morton/borten?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today, bit tired but necked a pepsi max as have no pre work out supps at the moment and went to work.

5mins jog warm up

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kg x 3

150kg x 3

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

145kg x 3

140kg x 4

140kg x 4 I was annoyed with my lack of reps on the first few sets but my back felt stronger this time, just the weight then...

Front squats

100kg x 2 - not happening!

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5 these were oddly easy for some reason?

Leg extensions

35kg x 16

35kg x 12

35kg x 12 - the new machines in the gym are numbered but the plates are 5kg each, don't like them as they feel too heavy :surrender:

Leg curls

35kg x 12 - 3 sets, these just feel nasty today :no:

Calf raise machine

140kg x 18

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 8 never normally do these so expecting doms, they were totally solid after...

10mins cycle

Forgot about my grip work so did

Plate pinches

2x5kg plate per side x 3 sets of 60 sec holds, hands really burning and forearms completely pumped!

Db holds

45kg/side 3 sets of 30 secs or just over was all I could manage, felt much harder than the other day when I did them :surrender:

Food has been

Calorie Counter

MY HOMEFOODEXERCISEREPORTSTOOLSCOMMUNITY

Food Diary

Database

My Foods

My Meals

Recipes

Settings

Hi, Greedyben(1) (0) HelpSettingsLogoutFollow Us:

Your Food Diary For: Prev Friday April 20, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Add Food Quick Tools	528	2	14	99

Lunch

Egg White - 2 Egg White Omelette, 4 Egg White	68	0	0	16

Kingsmill - Wholemeal Bun, 2 bun	334	53	5	14

Bundu - Biltong, 85 g	204	2	4	39

Add Food Quick Tools	606	55	9	69

Dinner

Waitrose - Organic Whole Grain Brown Rice, 100 g	335	73	1	9

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 30 gr	120	0	9	10

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 350 g	385	0	2	85

Add Food Quick Tools	960	73	26	104

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Add Food Quick Tools	213	6	1	43

Totals	2,307 cals	136g carbs 50g fat	315g pro

Have to get up and go to the fitness gym with the woman in the morning....going to do Bi's and catch up with some cv!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just done a bit this morning.

5mins warm up

Rot. cuff excs

Chin ups

x 16, x 12, x 12, x 12

Ez bar curls

20kg plus bar 3 sets of 12

Hammer curls

20kg/side x 20, 4 sets

Hammer curls across chest

12kg per side 10 reps per side left to right no rest in between 5 sets eacg side

5mins jog

10mins x trainer

Mullered, need a rest!

Will add diet later.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Cals from yesterdays cheat day were 3208 cals, 127g fats, 283g carbs, 268g protein, wasn't going to have a cheat day until next weekend, nvermind


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Went to another Turkish restaurant yesterday, was very nice and quality over quantity so it wasn't just a huge plate of meat, only had 660cals prior to going so the baclava and rose ice cream probably was easily justified :whistling:

Did a bit of cv today as I fancied it but felt knackered as soon as I got in the gym and had a crap workout, better than nothing I suppose, just feel a bit worn out for some reason, not sleeping great on this fcuking bed but hopefully only another 3 weeks until we're in our own place (and bed) again!

5 mins jog warm up

10 mins skip

10 x 2 min light rounds

5 mins quick row

10 mins bike

Really need to do some more jogging after cv but the treadmill where I am training faces the wall...inspiring!

Food today was;

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	308	6	11	51

Lunch

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Generic - Beef Biltong 100g, 100 g	325	15	5	60

Add Food Quick Tools	655	16	33	82

Dinner

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 24 gr	96	0	7	8

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 250 g	275	0	2	61

Sweet potato - Cooked, baked in skin, with salt (Sweetpotato), 250 g	225	52	0	5

Add Food Quick Tools	596	52	9	74

Snacks

Generic - Banana Large, 1 banana	110	31	0	1

Milk - Skimmed red, 400 ml	140	20	0	14

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	468	53	3	62

Totals	2,027 cals	127g carbs	56g fat 269g pro


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back in the gym today after feeling a bit crap yesterday despite a lot more cals (2500), had a nice big lunch today and a sunbed and felt fine :thumbup1:

Having a lighter/deload week so weights aren't up to much.

5 mins jog

Rotator cuff exercises with 5kg plate - starting to see a nice bit of definition while doing these, shame about my derby...

Bench press

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 12 - last two were pretty much all I had without needing a lift

Pec deck

35kg x 20

60kg x 16

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12 - first few inches of travel on all sets aggravated my shoulder :cursing:

Db shrugs

22.5kg/side x 20

22.5kg/side x 25

22.5kg/side x 25

22.5kg/side x 25 - traps nicely pumped!

Bw dips

x 18

x 16

x 12

x 8

x 4 not much rest between these, left forearm hurts...

Rear delt flyes

10kg/side x 12, 4 sets

Tri cable v-bar pushdowns

30kg x 18

45kg x 10

40kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12 then

Underhand grip ezbar tri cable extensions

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

20kg x 9 done

10 mins bike

Had to nip back to see my neice so cut the cv short, need to up my game on the cv or this will be the least sucessful cut/diet ever.....

Food has been

Your Food Diary For: Prev Wednesday April 25, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Add Food Quick Tools	638	7	39	73

Lunch

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Waitrose - Wholemeal Pitta Bread, 3 pitta	435	83	2	22

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Add Food Quick Tools	865	83	27	74

Dinner

Simply Potatoes Family Size - Mashed Sweet Potatoes, 1 cup (124g)	280	60	2	4

Butcher's Choice - Cumberland Sausages, 5 sausage	593	10	39	43

Add Food Quick Tools	873	70	41	47

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 15 g	55	0	1	12

Marks and Spencer - Scottish All Butter Shortbread, 1 piece	95	11	5	1

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Add Food Quick Tools	254	16	6	33

Totals 2,630cals	176g carbs	113g fats	227g pro

Away for a break the weekend and helping a mate move tomorrow so not sure if I'll be in the gym again until monday :no:

Hopefully beat some pb's next week though! :cool2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good session that,not good to press on with the deck hurting though is it mate,brrrr,it's going so well otherwise is'nt it?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good session that,not good to press on with the deck hurting though is it mate,brrrr,it's going so well otherwise is'nt it?


It's weird, I can 'feel' it when exercising but it hurts afterwards? I was going to do flyes but they play me up too! The weights are ok, just the loss of bf not going so well!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's up with your shoulder Ben?

You should drop the weight on the cuff exercises. Anything over 3Kg and your delts take over.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know what I've done to it to be honest, I suppose I should get it looked at profesionally.

I did it doing seated dumbell shoulder press. It plays me up doing presses or flyes and left hooks do it no favours!

I hope it's just a delt problem but I've had it over a year, it hurts to steer my car right, aswell sometimes after I have agravated it and hurts down the outside of my arm/top of bicep?

Thanks mate, don't know why I didn't think of that, will drop the weight down to 2kg!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds like the same as mine. Get an MRI scan


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sounds like the same as mine. Get an MRI scan


Uh oh prrrrrrrrp, I'll get it checked out once I'm back in Herts in a month or so, sod going to the lical hospital here!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tell them that you've already been doing physio for ayear and NEED a scan, otherwise you will go through all the same bullsh1t I did


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Tell them that you've already been doing physio for ayear and NEED a scan, otherwise you will go through all the same bullsh1t I did


I was thinking that, they'd just send me off to physio otherwise!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No gym today, just helped a mate move from a first floor flat with a nice big staircase to another first floor flat with the tightest staircase you could imagine! Been at it 3hrs and am hurting all over, fcuk deadlifts, carrying matresses up stairs is for strong cnuts!

In the kebab shop right now!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In the kebab shop right now!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I had 1708 cals yest pre kebab, 82g fat, 88g carbs and 175g pro.

I'm in bits from last nights work!

I reckon there'll be some doms in unusual places to follow!

My captains of crush turned up last week, I only went for the 100lb trainer version. I can close them easy enough with my right hand but the left is harder, working on doing 10 reps each side for 4 setd, have done it a few times and will do some later at work!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today, going to try and stick to my routine - legs/shoulders/chest/back/rest, well maybe, I'm always changing it around as working this muscle too close to this one is too much etc. Anyway.

5mins walk to gym

5 mins warm up jog

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kg x 5 - nailed it finally!

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 3

150kg x 2 pleased I hit 5 for the first few sets, my left knee is giving me a bit of gip so I left the front squats today.

Leg exts super set with ham curls

40kg leg exts x 12 and 30kg ham curls x 12, 4 sets of each - ham curls almost painful/spasaming a bit, hate these!

Then did a bit of bicep work

Hammer curls

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 10 then had to do 2 more a side separately

15kg/side x 7 then had to do the 5 a side separately, lots of pump!

EZ bar curl

20kg + bar (12kg ish) x 12, 5 sets of these.

Walked home. No cv.

Had the weekend off and a lighter week last week so back to going heavy this week although I do seem to be picking up niggles at an alarming rate!

Didn't eat within my calorie limit the weekend and as a result seem to have a bit more bf and I weighed 91kg earlier, this could be the most unsucessful cut ever! :whistling:

Diet today has been like this;

Your Food Diary For: Prev Monday April 30, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	320	2	3	69

Lunch

Hovis - "Wholemeal Bread", 2 Medium Slice	184	30	2	8

Tesco - Spanish Chorizo Sliced 114g, 114.0 g	399	2	31	28

Fats - Olive Oil, 0.5 tbsp	60	0	7	0

Add Food Quick Tools	643	32	40	36

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Add Food Quick Tools	450	0	16	73

Snacks

My Protein - Hurricane Xs Strawberry Cream Protein Shake (Powder), 70 g	219	20	3	30

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 15 g	55	0	1	12

Add Food Quick Tools	378	25	4	62

Totals 1,791cals	59 carbs 63g fats 240g pro


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Alright fella!

Not been about for a couple of weeks..well my head hasnt anyway :no:

Back now though mate and things looking good in here weights wise..nice work on the squats tonight hitting 150's for sets :thumbup1:

Watch them niggling injuries mate..there seems to be alot of it about at the minute..dont want anything to progress further.

Good work on the ongoing kebab eating aswell


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alright fella!
> 
> Not been about for a couple of weeks..well my head hasnt anyway :no:
> 
> ...


Ha ha, thanks mate! Good to see you're back to it, everyone needs a rest now and then! Yeah picking up a few niggles here and there so just backing off a bit when they play up for now and hoping they don't get any worse. The kebabs are ruining my diet though :lol: Going for a massive one on wednesday that was earned helping my mate move so got to keep on track with the diet the rest of the week to compensate! :drool:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ha Ha.. mate youl of earnt it anyway.. the throwing couches up and down stairs and lots of swearing and shouting takes it out of you..its all energy burnt..a huge dirty kebab will help you recharge abit..maybe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders this evening.

3mins fast walk

5 mins warm up jog - legs hurt!

Rot. cuff exc's with 2kg db

Face pulls

5kg x 20

5kg x 20

5kg x 20

10kg x 20 - like these, definitely incorporating them!

db shrugs

30kg/side x 20

45kg/side x 12

45kg/side x 12

45kg/side x 12

45kg/side x 10

Ohp

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 10 - these actually felt ok, used a bit more of a closer grip and didn't bring them down too low

Rear delt flyes

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 10

15kg/side x 10

Behind the neck press

38.5kg(85lbs) x 12

38.5kg x 12

38.5kg x 12

38.5kg x 12

38.5kg x 10

Wrist extentions

Decline 20 x 4 sets 3kg db

Incline 20 x 4 sets 3kg db - owww, did these on recomendation as I have niggle my left forearm and this may help alleviate it, bit like these






I meant to do some hand work with my coc's that I took with me but doubt I'd have managed many!

15mins bike

5mins light bag work

Food had been

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	320	2	3	69

Lunch

Tesco - Rump Steak, 250 g	438	0	25	52

Add Food Quick Tools	438	0	25	52

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Homemade - Sweet Potato Fries, 2 (82 g)	142	32	0	4

Add Food Quick Tools	655	32	30	65

Snacks

Generic - Banana Large, 1 banana	110	31	0	1

Add Food Quick Tools	110	31	0	1

Totals	1,523 cals	65g carbs	58g fats 187g pro


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll update this properly tomorrow but basically I hit a pb of 125kg bench, aggravated my old ac ligament injury in my right shoulder, oh and ate a massive kebab


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice kebabs there mateWhere you going,Stow/morton/borten?


Only just noticed this post somehow? We stayed in Guting Power, next to a pub that served very good food - which was handy :whistling: The Hollow Bottom.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterday did chest/tri's.

5 mins warm up jog

Incline flyes

15kg/side x 20, 4 sets

Bench press

60kg x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3 - and one more but had a lift

125kg x 1 (new pb) and one but had a lift aswell

60kg x 10

Weighted dips

Bw (91kg) x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

Decline skullcrushers

32kg x 12

32kg x 10

32kg x 10

32kg x 8

Cable tri pushdowns/pulldowns superset

35kg x 12/15kg x 20, 3 sets of these

35kg pushdown x 10, 15kg pulldown x 10

'' x 7, '' x 10

'' x 5, '' x 10 Owww!

15mins bike.

My right shoulder was hurting a bit last night and I was worried I had aggravated and old ac ligament injury (separation) but it feels ok today!

Food was ok yesterday until lunch time when I decided to consume 10 cooked chicken thighs and a chicken wrap from asda, then had a massive kebab in a turkish restaurant so masses of protein and maybe a tad too much fat/carbs. Nevermind. Been for a nice long walk today with the old man and his dog but also ate the Percy pigs my ma had bought me while I was walking so already upto 1444 cals today including lunch.

Going to go for it on the deads tomorrow and then maybe drop the 5x5 for a week on the big lifts as I'm picking up niggles and small injuries all over the place. Plus I really need to up my cv as I have a total weight loss of 2kg since I got back from holiday.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very good lifting and pb well done,you and kebabs,i think your right to go 5x5 mate train smart.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Percy pigs ?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Percy pigs ?


Another guilty pleasure of mine  They are seriously good though! So are Colin the Caterpillars' too though


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

You got an account in that kebab house or what mate :lol: Love it lol

Nice going for the pb mate..nice pressing there.

Id say its definatly time to switch from 5x5 for a little bit, just back off the weights abit, up the intensity instead. Iv just done exactly that this week and its made a huge diffrence. Both me and my training partners were starting to get niggles that wernt really going away, and its only a matter of time before something fcuks up big time,which then sets you back worse than you were to start with. Sounds like youv got the right plan mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep an eye on Greedymankebab,he is getting strong fast on kebab mmmmmm-----Sh1t note in wrong journal!Should have been in secret notes! :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today:

5mins jog

Goodmornings 20kg x 20

Deadlifts

110kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

190kg x 2

200kg x 1(pb!)

190kg x 1

Pendlay rows

70kg x 12 - 4 sets

Weighted pull ups

15kg x 2

10kg x 8

10kg x 7

10kg x 6

10kg x 4

10kg x 3

Seated row machine

25kg/side x 20, 12, 12, 12

5mins bike.

Dead chuffed with the 200kg dead, tried 210 and it wasn't happening!

Going for a meal now and I'm going to be very dissapointed at anything less than a plate of meat


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate your doing so well in here,well done!

repped

and get a kebab!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate your doing so well in here,well done!
> 
> repped
> 
> and get a kebab!


Thanks mate! Going back it off a bit next week but don't want to while I'm getting pb's every session!

I almost stopped for a kebab on the way home last night! As nice as it was 10oz is not big enough for a steak!

Definitely be having one tonight though although I have to stick with chicken shish if I want to lose weight!

Thanks for the reps and support big guy! :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Awesome deads pb mate...200kg is a good level to get to. IMO its the level that shows you train properly and aint just some guy off the street :thumbup1:

Enjoy the feed tonight mate..the kebabs are doing the trick anyhow with your strength. Youl be deadlifting 250kg before long mate...and weigh 20 stone plus :thumb: :lol:

Repped.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I just had a super sized kebab,help me deadlift i hope,

wine now mmmm

your both repped now


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Awesome deads pb mate...200kg is a good level to get to. IMO its the level that shows you train properly and aint just some guy off the street :thumbup1:
> 
> Enjoy the feed tonight mate..the kebabs are doing the trick anyhow with your strength. Youl be deadlifting 250kg before long mate...and weigh 20 stone plus :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Repped.


Thanks for the words of encouragement mate! Keep it quiet or everyone will be on the kebabs :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterdays cals 2320, 117g carbs, 114g carbs, 227g pro

Todays cals 2602, 66g carbs, 136g fat and 291g pro. Thats not including the extra large chicken shish I had for dinner :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How many cals in super donna? :confused1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> How many cals in super donna? :confused1:


Got to be 1k plus due to all the fat!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did some arm/rear delt work today with my bro.

5mins warm up

Hanging leg raises

4 x 10

Face pulls

10k x 12

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 10

Weigthed chin ups

10kg (+90.5kg bw) x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 9

Incline cgbp

50kg x 18

50kg x 16

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

Cable ez pulldown superset with cable tri push downs

15kg x 20, 35kg x 12

15kg x 20, 35kg x 10

20kg x 20, 35kg x 8

20kg x 20, 35kg x 8

Hammer curls

12.5kg/side x 12

12.5kg/side x 12

12.5kg/side x 12

12.5kg/side x 12

Ez bar curls

32kg x 12

32kg x 10

32kg x 10

32kg x 7

Forearm ext/flexion

3kg db 20/20 3 sets

No cv as rushed back to my folks to watch Moto2 and had a massive sausage sandwich....

Diet has not been good today but could have been worse. Not going to add it up but heres what went in today;

60g bulkpowders complete protein 60g, 50g powdered oats

6 egg white omlette

pre/intra workout drink of lucozade sport with l arginine, taurine and glutamine

Ironscience mass gainer pwo

tiger bread sausage sandwich with ketchup

3 kit kats

300g lean mince, mushroom onion and parmesan with wholemeal pasta.

Going to the fitness gym in the morning with the woman and may attempt some kind of leg workout and do different exercises that I haven't for a while like lunges,sldl etc.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I recon 2500 cals it was a big box full of fat/meat oooooooer,lovely

I want to train today but been up most of night trying to breathmg:not a happy bunny!

Nice work done for you sir


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay did some legs bank holiday monday;

5mins warm up jog

Front squats

60kg x 20

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Db lunges

22.5kg/side x 6/side, 4 sets

Sldl

100kg x 12, 4 sets

10mins cycle, 10mins cross trainer.

Went for a pub lunch after and had a massive burger - with chips, then proceeded on a carb/sugar/sweet rampage. And 9 sausages and sweet pot mash for dinner. Not good.

Yesterday got back on the low carb diet but had day off training.

Today did chest/tri's,

5mins warm up jog

Rot. cuff exc's with 2kg db's

Db inc. flyes

12.5kg/side x 20, 3 sets

Bench press

60kg x 20

100kg x 7

100kg x 7

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

Weighted dips

20kg x 8

20kg x 8 - stil recovering from bench!

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 9

Decline skullcrushers

32kg x 12

32kg x 16

32kg x 16

32kg x 14

32kg x 13

Exc bike 20mins.

Was quite hard today on second day of under 20g carbs but looking slightly more defined already? May be pyschological? Managed more cv though? Odd. :confused1:

Food had been as so today;

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Add Food Quick Tools	410	6	11	73

Lunch

Waitrose Essential - Turkey thigh mince, 250 g	295	1	9	52

Add Food Quick Tools	295	1	9	52

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 30 gr	120	0	9	10

Egg White - 2 Egg White Omelette, 2 Egg White	34	0	0	8

Add Food Quick Tools	787	0	53	79

Snacks

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 15 g	55	0	1	12

Add Food Quick Tools	159	5	1	32

Totals	1,651 cals 12g carbs	74g fats	236g pro

Back day tomorrow


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back this evening;

5 mins warm up jog

Good mornings

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

Face pulls

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

10kg x 20

Deadlifts

110kg x 6

110kg x 6 Both double over hand grip

150kg x 8

170kg x 6 (pb)

170kg x 4

170kg x 3

Weighted pull ups

15kg x 9 (pb)

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 6

Pendlay rows

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Ez bar curls

37kg x 12

37kg x 12

42kg x 10

42kg x 10

Hammer curls

15kg/side x 12

15kg/side x 10

15kg/side x 8 and 2 more single either side

15kg/side x 6 and 4 more single either side

10mins bike.

Absolutely battered... :surrender:going to stick to the low carbs as long as possible as I definitely feel a bit more defined and seem to be sweating a lot more? Never really experimented properly with carbs with much planning so will see how it goes. 5 weeks till holiday short term target!

Food has been like this;

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	320	2	3	69

Lunch

Waitrose Essential - Turkey thigh mince, 250 g	295	1	9	52

Add Food Quick Tools	295	1	9	52

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 350 g	385	0	2	85

Sacla - Classic Basil Pesto, 80 g	363	5	36	4

Add Food Quick Tools	868	5	52	89

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	218	2	3	47

Totals	1,701cals 10g carbs	67g fats	257g pro


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

still banging out serious workouts Ben


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pb is regular now,don't forget 'hold back weeks',to preserve momentum,and joints/tendons mate,very good progress


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Ay up mate..

Been away with work all week so just on a catch up..

Cracking week again by the look of it..awesome work again with the PB's week on week at the min. Even more so impressive doing on it on such low carbs. Im very carb sensitive, in that a bloat quickly when i have a binge, but i still need plenty to train top notch, especially when im really pushing it. So good work man :thumbup1:

Repped


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> still banging out serious workouts Ben


Thanks mate, long time no see, hope all is well? Looking good in the new avi!



biglbs said:


> Pb is regular now,don't forget 'hold back weeks',to preserve momentum,and joints/tendons mate,very good progress


Good point mate, I want to keep at it but my elbows and a few other places are feeling a bit strained. Need to back off the weights and up the reps but I don't want to 



BigBarnBoy said:


> Ay up mate..
> 
> Been away with work all week so just on a catch up..
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, hope you haven't been working too hard! I'm going to have to really try not to binge but I suppose I need a refeed or carb up soon, today will be the 5th day with under 50g carbs but not feeling crappy yet. I definately feel more toned but a binge will ruin this, once I start though....

Didn't train last night as I didn't really have much time and had to attend the folks for dinner but they were offering me free kebab! Had a Greek one and it was a lot healthier if a bit lacking in size!

Training shoulders later and also getting dragged to the fitness gym with the woman sunday am...

Food yesterdat was 1500ish cals with about 12g carbs, 57g fats and 250g carbs, estimating due to kebab!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate, long time no see, hope all is well? Looking good in the new avi!
> 
> Good point mate, I want to keep at it but my elbows and a few other places are feeling a bit strained. Need to back off the weights and up the reps but I don't want to
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^What no protein!

I never like droppin weights it is alien to us a?Just so important to keep that momentum you have going,last thing you need is a ping!

Fook your up earlier than me!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^What no protein!
> 
> I never like droppin weights it is alien to us a?Just so important to keep that momentum you have going,last thing you need is a ping!
> 
> Fook your up earlier than me!


Ha ha, the last amount is protein, not enough caffeine on board yet! Losing strength and momentum is always a worry but an injury would be worse!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, the last amount is protein, not enough caffeine on board yet! Losing strength and momentum is always a worry but an injury would be worse!


I am never clear as my translator fatty says!

I know you meant protien my friend!

I realy mean "you don't need a ping!"(as in caput!)so i recon back off to 80% for 2 weeks,high reps,i am a silly cvnt! :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did a small shoulder workout today with my bro

10mins quick walk to gym (it all counts :lol: )

5mins warm up jog

Rot. cuff exc's x 20 with 2kg db for all and another 3 sets with arm supported (to take weight off delt) and 5kg db

Facepulls

10kg x 20 - 3 sets - love the burn from these!

Db shrugs

35kg/side x 20

47.5kg/side x 10 (pb!)

47.5kg/side x 8

47.5kg/side x 8

Lying shrugs

35kg x 12 - 3 sets

Rear delt flyes

17.5kg/side x 10 - too heavy

12.5kg/side x 20

12.5kg/side x 20

12.5kg/side x 20

Single arm lat raises

10kg x 10/side - 3 sets - front raises would play my shoulder up but these felt ok

Bb beind the neck press

38.5kg x 10

38.5kg x 20

38.5kg x 20

38.5kg x 20 - these felt really good as long as my hands weren't too wide

Clean and press

60kg single reps x 10 taking it in turns

Db alternate shoulder raises

10kg x 10/side - four sets - these were ok on the shoulder too but the c+p did it no favours

3mins light bag work

20mins bike

5mins light bag work with a few big shots towards the end, blowing out my ar5e :surrender:

Food was good today, same as yesterday but had a cheat meal consisting of about 5 thai dishes all chicken and beef with veg, only carbs were about 120g worth of prawn crackers and whatever the veg was. Glad I refrained from the rice! Need to get some pics up as though I actually looked ok (for me) earlier in the gym, almost some visible abs and those rib looking things next to my lats so pleased with results of current training eating and supp routine. A long way to go but at least the minor results have spurred me on a bit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

obliques


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> obliques


Tass stop cramming up journals with endless waffle,can you not shorten posts mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

okay


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No training today. Elbows etc no longer aching but my left knee is still annoying me sometimes, both my knees are now and then but thats probably due to living on a bed and not sitting on a sofa. Should be in the new house within 3 weeks so no more sh1t bed making my back stiff either!

Food today has been

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Waitrose Essential - Turkey thigh mince, 250 g	295	1	9	52

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Add Food Quick Tools	723	7	34	103

Lunch

Generic - Lambs Liver, 250 g	350	6	20	70

Nandos - 3 Chicken Wings, 3 chicken wings	180	0	11	21

Nando's - Grilled Halloumi Cheese, 2 Slices	90	1	7	6

Add Food Quick Tools	620	7	38	97

Dinner

Waitrose - Extra Lean Beef Mince, 300 g uncooked	378	0	15	61

Add Food Quick Tools	378	0	15	61

Snacks

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 15 g	55	0	1	12

Add Food Quick Tools	249	9	9	36

Totals	1,970 cals	23g carbs	96g fats	297g protein


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No training again today, left knee was enough excuse to wimp out of legs, going tomorrow but will pre exhaust them first and squat lighter.

Food today has been

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Add Food Quick Tools	410	6	11	73

Lunch

Waitrose Essential - Turkey thigh mince, 250 g	295	1	9	52

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Add Food Quick Tools	415	1	23	52

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Add Food Quick Tools	450	0	16	73

Snacks

Tesco - German Peppered Salami, 1 container (12 slices ea.)	419	1	32	30

Add Food Quick Tools	419	1	32	30

Totals	1,694cals	8g carbs	82g fats	228g pro

Must not think about tiger loaf :drool:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Doing great on the mega low carbs mate well done I dont know how you do it and train well aswell..not including skiving with bad knees lol. Age mate... 

Iv gone the other way iv bumped the carbs up again,purely for motivation lol, and loving it :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Doing great on the mega low carbs mate well done I dont know how you do it and train well aswell..not including skiving with bad knees lol. Age mate...
> 
> Iv gone the other way iv bumped the carbs up again,purely for motivation lol, and loving it :lol:


Cheers mate, definitely feel the difference now just got to try and stuck at it! I even managed a visit to a Turkish restuarant on sunday and refrained from mullering a massive kebab! May have a carb up day towards the end of the week, need to do some reading up as I'm not sure if it's just bro-science that your metabolism slows down if carbs are low for too long?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The kebabs keep the metabolism ticking over....Hotter chilli sauce the better !!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs today

2mins walk, 5mins jog and 2mins walk

Lots of stretching

Leg extensions

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

30kg x 16

30kg x 16

30kg x 16

Leg curls

20kg x 20

25kg x 16

25kg x 16

25kg x 16

Calf raises on smith machine

60kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20 all with 10kg plates under toes.

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

5mins bike

Knee was hurting a bit on last two sets even with changing foot positions to try and lessen it. I don't think it's being worsened by the squatting though, was annoying me on bike so stopped after 5mins but was pouring with sweat by then anyway.

Food intake has been slightly high but still under 2kcal

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Add Food Quick Tools	320	2	3	69

Lunch

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 500 g	550	0	3	122

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Add Food Quick Tools	670	0	17	122

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Add Food Quick Tools	633	0	44	61

Snacks

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 30 g	109	1	1	23

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 15 g	55	0	1	12

Add Food Quick Tools	358	10	10	59

Totals	1,981cals	12g carbs	74g fats	311g pro

Chest/tris tomorrow and may do some decline or db presses for a change.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How you coping on so little carbs Ben?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Cheers mate, definitely feel the difference now just got to try and stuck at it! I even managed a visit to a Turkish restuarant on sunday and refrained from mullering a massive kebab! May have a carb up day towards the end of the week, need to do some reading up as I'm not sure if it's just bro-science that your metabolism slows down if carbs are low for too long?


It's not crap mate,a carb up day,does work,it assists,always has,plenty of lads i have seen go through comps do it,keeps you sane too!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How you coping on so little carbs Ben?


 Okay so far mate, last week was easier though. Seems to be doing the job ok although yesterday wasn't a great workout, but then I did it back to front so can't really compare it. If I feel crap today I will have a few carbs for dinner!



biglbs said:


> It's not crap mate,a carb up day,does work,it assists,always has,plenty of lads i have seen go through comps do it,keeps you sane too!


I've seen it mentioned on here before but assumed it was just for ckd or carb cycling diets. I think I could do with one but want to hold out a bit longer if possible


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Carb-ups are for the weak !!! Oh, and pros with below 8% bf


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Carb-ups are for the weak !!! Oh, and pros with below 8% bf


Hmmmmm. Maybe I'll hang it out a bit longer  It would only be 2-300g brown rice/pasta/sweet pot when I do anyway. Tiger bread, pizza and donuts can wait until I can get more than one pair of jeans on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

May be its old hat now but it was usual practice in the day,worked for loads of guys,at all levels,but hay.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Not trained today as mrs is poorly and needed ferrying to the docs. She then made me eat a thai takeaway.

Had thai prawn crackers too but they weigh fcuk all so not too much carbs. Rest of food was;

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Tesco - Beef Mince Typically Less Than 20% Fat, 200 g	510	0	40	37

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	728	2	43	84

Lunch

Nando's - Whole Peri-Peri Chicken, 1 Chicken	705	6	31	100

Add Food Quick Tools	705	6	31	100

Dinner

Add Food Quick Tools

Snacks

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Add Food Quick Tools	90	4	8	4

Totals	1,523 cals	12g carbs	82g fat	188g pro

Two missed sessions this week already :cursing:

Got a moving in date now though, next friday!!! Will have to fit all my training in before then and have fri/sat/sun off.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Quick chest sesh today, had to rush home to the poorly mrs again...

5mins jog warmup

Rot.cuff exc's x 20 each exercise/each side

Inc.Db flyes

12.5kg/side x 20

12.5kg/side x 18

12.5kg/side x 18

12.5kg/side x 16 all with very little rest in between

Flat bench

70kg x 20

110kg x 5

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

110kg x 7 - had a spotter this set and a slight lift at the bottom of the last rep though!

Decline bench

60kg x 18

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 8

60kg x 8 - little rest in between sets, good pump on the chest/tris, haven't done these for ages and felt really good!

No c.v:nono:

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Add Food Quick Tools	410	6	11	73

Lunch

Tesco - Rump Steak, 500 g	875	0	51	104

Add Food Quick Tools	875	0	51	104

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Sacla - Classic Pesto Sauce, 47.5 g	219	4	22	3

Add Food Quick Tools	669	4	38	76

Snacks

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 15 g	55	0	1	12

Add Food Quick Tools	249	9	9	36

Totals	2,203cals	19g carbs	109g fat	289g pro


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope she is ok soon buddy xx


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hope she is ok soon buddy xx


So do I mate, so do I 

She's got a weak chest and everything she gets turns into a chest infection, hopefully my superior genetics will ensure it isn't hereditory...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> So do I mate, so do I
> 
> She's got a weak chest and everything she gets turns into a chest infection, hopefully my superior genetics will ensure it isn't hereditory...


I suffer them same with every cold ending the same,it's a bitch!

Sprogs will all be ok,my three all got strong immunes


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back today,

2 mins fast walk, 5 mins jog

Facepulls

15kg x 20, 3 sets

Goodmornings

20kg x 20, 2 sets

Deadlifts

100kg x 10

150kg x 5

210kg x 1 - pb!

210kg x 1

150kg x 5

Weighted pull ups

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 6

Machine Rows

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 5

50kg/side x 5

50kg/side x 5

Pleased with the new pb! Eating hasn't been great today (well not for losing weight), 660g bone-in steak for lunch and a massive kebab for dinner. Cardio has been distinctly lacking this week!

Bedtime now and getting sore from yesterday


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Repped


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Repped


Thanks mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I have a confession to make, I fell off the low carb diet on saturday :no:

My wife has been ill and determined to drag me of it as she hasn't been to the gym and feels guilty eating crap alone bless her :death:

No training all weekend either due to sorting out house stuff and work.

I was back in the gym today though all pistons firing :laugh: and did shoulders;

5mins warm up jog

Rot. cuff exc's with 2kg db, 20 reps on each side each set and 4 sets each

Facepulls

15kg x 20

15kg x 20

15kg x 18

15kg x 16 -forearms were really burning as not much rest between sets

Db shrugs

35kg/side x 20

50kg/side x 10 (pb)

50kg/side x 9

50kg/side x 8 - pleased with these as I wouldn't have been able to hold 50kg db's for long a while ago!

Rear delt flyes

15kg/side x 10

15kg/side x 10

15kg/side x 8

15kg/side x 8

Lying db shrugs

40kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 12

40kg/side x 10

40kg/side x 10 - heaviest I've done on these

One arm side delt raise holding on to smith

10kg/side x 10/side, 4 sets of - nice burn

Close grip weighted chins

15kg x 10 (pb)

15kg x 8

15kg x 6

15kg x 5

EZ bar curls

42kg x 10

42kg x 8

42kg x 6

42kg x 5

42kg x 5

42kg x 3

42kg x 2 - Owww

No cv, couldn't even jog home and it's downhill.....

Diet today has been;

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	638	7	39	73

Lunch

Waitrose Essential - Turkey thigh mince, 250 g	295	1	9	52

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Add Food Quick Tools	415	1	23	52

Dinner

Asda - Wholemeal Pasta Cooked, 100 g cooked	130	23	1	5

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 60 gr	240	0	17	20

Add Food Quick Tools	1,003	23	62	86

Snacks

Sainsbury's - German Pepper Salami Slices, 1 container (15 slices ea.)	480	2	36	35

Kit Kat - 2 Fingers Bar, 4 fingers	214	26	11	3

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 15 g	55	0	1	12

Sainsburys - Be Good to Yourself Quark 0% Fat, 150 g	104	5	0	20

Add Food Quick Tools	853	33	48	70

Totals	2,909 cals	64g carb	172g fats	281g pro

My wife took some pics for me this evening and I'm not happy at all, can't post them as the cable is in storage, must try harder...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are gettin there fella,keep it up:thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You are gettin there fella,keep it up:thumb:


I'm getting somewhere but it's not less bf land :lol: , still can't fit in more than one pair of jeans, maybe I need to go shopping!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally moved into the new place now, back in the gym later, looking forward to grunting and sweating all over the fitness gym type members 

Have had a week off roughly, binged on carbs/sugar a bit and generally undone a lot of hard work but oh well. My left knee is still playing up so going to leave it till next week for legs, my shoulder feels great though, much better


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I jinxed myself yesterday saying I would train!

Managed to get there last night though!

Chest/tri's

5mins jog warm up

5mins bag work

Rot. cuff exc's 2kg db

INC FLYES

16kg/side x 20

16kg/side x 16

16kg/side x 16

16kg/side x 13

FLAT BENCH

60kg x 20

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 4 could have done more but nobody to spot me 

BW DIPS

x8

x8

x8

x8

x8

DECLINE DB PRESS

30kg/side x 20

30kg/side x 16

30kg/side x 12

30kg/side x 10

30kg/side x 6

30kg/side x 4

DECLINE SKULLCRUSHERS

32kg x 12

32kg x 10

32kg x 8

32kg x 6

32kg x 5

3mins jog, right quad/thigh cramp put a stop to this!

5mins xtrainer

Decent enough workout with minimal rest in between sets. I forgot how pants this gym is, must visit a proper gym once or twice a week!

Food intake was better @ 2473cals, 132g fat, 80g carbs and 240g pro.

Shoulder feeling fine too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did back yesterday evening.

5mins warm up jog

Good mornings

40kg x 10 - 3 sets of

Deadlifts

115kg x 10

155kg x 5

165kg x 5

175kg x 5 (pb for 5)

175kg x 5

175kg x 4

175kg x 3

175kg x 1

Hammerstrength MTS row

40kg/side x 20

50kg/side x 15

55kg/side x 11

55kg/side x 10

55kg/side x 8

Bw pull ups

x 5

x4

x 3

x 3 these were shocking, poxy slanted rubberised grips!

EZ bar curls

42kg x 10

42kg x 7

42kg x 7

42kg x 6

No cv as was being rushed out by the woman who felt ill again...

2394cals, 80g fat, 224g carbs and 193g pro.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You've upped the cals right ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You've upped the cals right ?


Not sure he meant too:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You've upped the cals right ?





biglbs said:


> Not sure he meant too:lol:


Diet has been very poor! That was a good day! Back on it now!

My finger was killing me after the last workout, about 10 years ago I had severly damaged tendons in my right hand after a fight aswell as some nasty lacerations, they operated on all my fingers minus the pinky. My ring finger was the worst @ 75% tendon damage. Anyway this has never played me up before or given me any problems but after that back session it has been killing me. This was used as an excuse to not train and binge eat of course 

And I found a blinding kebab shop down the rd from our new house....

The finger feels better now but I'm worried I have torn something in it.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Managed to get to the gym yesterday, had a good chest session!

5mins warm up jog 7.5inc and 7.5 speed

5mins bag work, felt really strong and quick if unfit, no gloves but bruised my left hand on pinky knuckle, haven't done this for ages so my thoughts must be correct!

Rot. Cuff excs 4x20 of each 2kg db

Inc flyes

12kg db/side x20, 20, 16

Flat bench

60kg x 20

100kg 5x5 could have done mord but nobody talks to me let alone offers to spot 

Dec db press

32kg/side x 10, 10, 6, 6, 5

That was it, got dragged out by the female.

Diet has been better this week so far and was almost spot on yesterday apart from 4 x kitkats and lamb massaman/egg fried rice dinner ....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No training again yesterday, couldn't muster any motivation at all.

The effects of crap diet and not much training are now becoming evident!

Will get to the gym tomorrow with luck and keep it up in Spain next week or I will be most definitely back to sqaure 1.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey mate hope your still going good guns, though think i read you dont have internet so maybe not using this...

Anyhows..hope your well :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest today, new routine (kind of)

5 min jog, 60secs rest in between each exc and set.

Decline flyes 10kg/side x 20, 4 sets

Db press 30kg/side x 12, 40kg/side x 12, 40kg/side x 8, 40kg/side x 5

BB lying tri exts 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 12

Db decline press 30kg/side x 8, 30kg/side x 6, 30kg/side x 5, 28kg/side x 8, 28kg/side x 6

30mins jog with a few walking breaks of 1min

Numbers need tweaking a bit, going for 2500cal and 30mins cv after each workout, no carb avoiding either!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey mate hope your still going good guns, though think i read you dont have internet so maybe not using this...
> 
> Anyhows..hope your well :thumbup1:


All good here thanks mate, in our new house, holidays been and gone, just a wedding this weekend then vack to serious training and no booze! No internet as theres a cable missing from the junction box down the road, hopefully they'll sort it soon!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> All good here thanks mate, in our new house, holidays been and gone, just a wedding this weekend then vack to serious training and no booze! No internet as theres a cable missing from the junction box down the road, hopefully they'll sort it soon!


Sounds like its working out well mate..cept for the internet..just aswell you get plenty chance when your 'working' eh lol

Tonights routine looks a good one..lots of decline work..done on purpose?

Looks like a good switch up though which can only lead to more gains...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sounds like its working out well mate..cept for the internet..just aswell you get plenty chance when your 'working' eh lol
> 
> Tonights routine looks a good one..lots of decline work..done on purpose?
> 
> Looks like a good switch up though which can only lead to more gains...


Yeah thats the plan! The decline stuff is to lessen the load on my delts although my left shoulder seems to have got better! I'm goint for a bit more volume and intensity as before my holiday I was pushing hard but risking injury I think!

I'll lay out the routine for assesment when I get access to broadband and a keyboard!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Pleased that shoulders sorted itself out abit mate :thumbup1:

My left one seems to have got better aswell..though i think its just moved to my right shoulder joint instead now lol.. :no:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Pleased that shoulders sorted itself out abit mate :thumbup1:
> 
> My left one seems to have got better aswell..though i think its just moved to my right shoulder joint instead now lol.. :no:


Thanks mate, I think I just had a muscle imbalance there before but I seem to have sorted it out with the cuff exc's and face pulls

I'm going to do single arm db press for now to concentrate on form and get the strength back up before going back to my goal of bodyweight ohp.

My left knee has gotten worse though, haven't squat for a while and sometimes it hurts going up stairs two at a time so I have to try and stop doing that!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back/bi's last night

5 mins fastish jog

Goodmornings

20kg x 10,10,10

Rack pulls

110kg x 12

150kg x 12

180kg x 8

180kg x 4

150kg x 6 got a nice blister for my efforts!

Rev grip bb rows

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

Lying inc

32kg x 10

32kg x 10

32kg x 10

32kg x 10

Hammerstrength mts lat pulldown

50kg/side x 9

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 7

Hammer curls

12kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 20

12kg/side x 16

End. No time for cv but planning on 30mins from now on.

Got a wedding tomorrow so didn't see any point in cv!

Cals around 2500 and around 280g pro.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

See you went for the rack pulls mate!

Howd they go? Feeling it today? Lol

Mate do you still use those CoC grippers?

Doing alot of grip work in the gym but never got round to buying any of them. All difrent strengths so I didnt know which to get.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Back/bi's last night
> 
> End. No time for cv but planning on 30mins from now on.
> 
> ...


 :confused1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> See you went for the rack pulls mate!
> 
> Howd they go? Feeling it today? Lol
> 
> ...


Really felt them all weekend! Especially upper back and traps, will keep them in the routine for a bit to come! I've gpt the 100lb 'trainer' coc grips, not quite got the strength in my left hand yet but can close them all the way for single reps. I'll get the stage one next month, I thinkbthey are 140lb. You'd be ok with them I'm sure you'd be ok with them, I've got small girly hands 



Tassotti said:


> :confused1:


I had a mini stag do thurs, wedding friday and another wedding saturday so thought it would be a waste to do cv then consume loads of alcohol al weekend


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good in here,if very busy with life and booze too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Looking good in here,if very busy with life and booze too


Cheers mate, too much booze....weddings all done now, I need to knuckle down to some serious training now, starting from today of course 

Sounds like you enjoyed your holiday mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes was in deed a smasher,planning next one soon for 3 or 4 days in thetford forest

I trained this morning,too hot though! mg:

You have a good shape coming on in avi mate,well done.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes was in deed a smasher,planning next one soon for 3 or 4 days in thetford forest
> 
> I trained this morning,too hot though! mg:
> 
> You have a good shape coming on in avi mate,well done.


Thanks mate, shame that was before the holidays and weddings....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today

5mins jog 8km/h, incline 6

Rot cuff excs

Facepulls

20kg x 20

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Db shrugs

34kg/side x 12

42kg/side x 10

42kg/side x 10

42kg/side x 10

Single arm shoulder press

20kg/side x 10/side

20kg/side x 10/side

20kg/side x 10/side

20kg/side x 10/side

Rear delt flyes

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12

Single arm lat raises

12kg/side x 10

12kg/side x 10

12kg/side x 8

12kg/side x 8

Cable tri push/pulldowns

30kg x 10/10

30kg x 10/10

30kg x 10/12

Decline Skullcrushers

42kg x 8

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

42kg x 5

Behind the neck press

45kg x 8

45kg x 6

45kg x 5

45kg x 5

45kg x 4

10mins jog, 10mins xtrainer

Food has been good today but myfitnesspal won't sync on this crap signal (still no internet)

Bulkpowders lean mass 85g/400ml red milk

3 x 80g lean mine burgers

Bp complete protien 60g

200g lean mince 80g brown rice

Train

300g chicken breast 200g sweet pot and baked beans (half tin whatever that is)

May have another shake before bed time.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate, shame that was before the holidays and weddings....


Stop it! :lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Training well mate and like the big man says look well in the avi :thumb:

Cheers for the CoC help mate il go for them to begin with


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Training well mate and like the big man says look well in the avi :thumb:
> 
> Cheers for the CoC help mate il go for them to begin with


No probs mate, sorry for the spelling!

I used to wear womens gloves on my motorbike, thats how small my hands are so thats my excuse!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Legs earlier this afternoon

5mins run 7.5inc and 8kph

Front squats

70kg x 10, 10, 8, 8, 8

Leg curls 55kg(not sure) x12, four sets

Leg exts 35kg/side x 12, 4sets

Hammerstrength mts squat

70kg/side x 8,8,6 - left knee starting to hurt so left it at that.

20mins bike, literally left a puddle!

Food has been good again, will add tomorrow am ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Toilet was only up the hall mate

good work


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Not been on here much lateley, knocked a 15kg plate over on my brand new galaxy3 and was so annoyed I had to cut my session short and go home! Got some kind of tiredness/lack of energy virus aswell so not been training since last week.

Piled on too many pounds aswell even though most of my eating has been pretty good. If I put weight on with just 1200cals I'm surely not going to lose any at 2400 with no training....

Pinched the mrs phone for today 

I'm determined to go today even if I can't shift much weight.

I was 14st 2lb last week but fair amount of bf.

Got internet at home now so will stick up some tubby pics in an attempt to embarass myself into action 

Going to try out some DAA @ 4g a day alongside my current 3g vit c and 750mg ZMA supp intake and see if they have any effect. I'm going to try to get more arm work in as I feel like I resemble a 'carpet carrier' with my puny guns and disproportioned lats.

Body dismorphia is a cnut


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're gaining weight on 1200 cals per day ? Surely not ! Fook, I thought I was bad


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stop taking your phone into the gym for fork sake! Lol, your Manorexia is turned on full blast dude, avi looks good...your seeing something else


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You're gaining weight on 1200 cals per day ? Surely not ! Fook, I thought I was bad


My avi was after 'cutting' on 1200 cals a day roughly - and the odd kebab 



lee85 said:


> Stop taking your phone into the gym for fork sake! Lol, your Manorexia is turned on full blast dude, avi looks good...your seeing something else


I never do normally and will never again! No insurance either, contract up march 2014, a busted up mouth didn't retire me early from a workout but this is worse!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I never do normally and will never again! No insurance either, contract up march 2014, a busted up mouth didn't retire me early from a workout but this is worse!


Oh fooking dear! That is truely an uppercut to the naderinos sir! So now ye need to buy a new phone then and finish the contract, thats crap. Lesson learned on this one then. Don't worry dude, am walking around with my missus pink phone and when someone spots me with it i feel compelled to explain myself, lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Oh fooking dear! That is truely an uppercut to the naderinos sir! So now ye need to buy a new phone then and finish the contract, thats crap. Lesson learned on this one then. Don't worry dude, am walking around with my missus pink phone and when someone spots me with it i feel compelled to explain myself, lol


Just wink at them 

I have a cunning plan mate that will hopefully not see me too much out of pocket!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Training update:

No training again.

Had to help my dad take away our old table as I felt bad pi55ing off to the gym and leaving him to it.

Mrs wants me to stay in now.....the reason for her being ill/needy etc is that she's 15wks pregnant hence the feeling of guilt preventing me from disappearing off to the gym! Due Jan so I better start growing in case we have a girl and I need to be the menacing dad one day!

Early start/finish tomorrow so no excuse, yet.....

Diet ok so far today!

Managed to 6 sets of 20 reps of my CoC's today though so now think I am ready for the 140lb stage 1's :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats Ben


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Congrats Ben


Thanks mate! Looking forward to it and scared by it in equal measures!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate! Looking forward to it and scared by it in equal measures!


1st?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats mate xx

Your winkle actualy still works lol

Pass on all the best to er indoors too x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Just wink at them
> 
> *I have a cunning plan mate that will hopefully not see me too much out of pocket*!


I take it you've got it insured now mate? :lol:

Massive congratulations about going to be a dad; delighted for you :beer:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> 1st?


Yep first one, unexpectedly early but what can you do!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Congrats mate xx
> 
> Your winkle actualy still works lol
> 
> Pass on all the best to er indoors too x


Ha ha, and the spuds it appears, thanks big guy will do! She's not been to bad but has M.E/cfs and has just been wiped out so I've been a good bitch and been doing all the chores/womans work etc 



Double J said:


> I take it you've got it insured now mate? :lol:
> 
> Massive congratulations about going to be a dad; delighted for you :beer:


Thanks mate, it hasn't quite sunk in yet and won't until 'it' is with us I guess!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, and the spuds it appears, thanks big guy will do! She's not been to bad but has M.E/cfs and has just been wiped out so I've been a good bitch and been doing all the chores/womans work etc
> 
> Thanks mate, it hasn't quite sunk in yet and won't until 'it' is with us I guess!


Now your life realy starts together,you will love it mate,being a Dad is superb(i am a grandad too ya know:lolx


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Now your life realy starts together,you will love it mate,being a Dad is superb(i am a granddad too ya know:lolx


Yep, going to be some big changes and sacrifices made and may have to change gyms to save some money but looking forward to it all the same


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Yep, going to be some big changes and sacrifices made and may have to change gyms to save some money but looking forward to it all the same


Only good will come off it,i would rep ya for attitude but i gotta spread it first!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations sir!! Be careful, i wanted a girl to be daddys little princess and be the big mean scary dad to the boyfriends...but I ended with 4boys who will most probably crack me for being mean , lol!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Congratulations sir!! Be careful, i wanted a girl to be daddys little princess and be the big mean scary dad to the boyfriends...but I ended with 4boys who will most probably crack me for being mean , lol!!


Thanks mate, ha ha, I bet it's like wrestlemania then in your house!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually managed to train today!

Chest/tri's - still fiddling with exercises and weights.

5mins jog 7.0 inc and 8kph

Rot cuff excs

Decline flyes

14kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 20

Bench press

70kg x 12

90kg x 5

90kg x 4

80kg x 7 - got stuck under it and had to wiggle out ffs

Decline skullcrushers

40kg x 4 -too heavy

35kg x 7

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

Facepulls

40kg x 10

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

Decline db press

32kg/side x 7

32kg/side x 6

32kg/side x 6

32kg/side x 6 - just

Cable single arm cross body tri exts

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12 superset switch to other arm 15kg x 10

Ez bar overhead tri ext's

30kg x 7

30kg x 6

30kg x 4

30kg x 3

No c.v but got in, had a shake then went for a nice walk with the space hopper smuggler around the nature reserve down the road for an hour.

Not happy with the weights at all but going for more reps and volume so trying to focus on form and getting a nice squeeze, puny arms are 15in still and I was bang on 90kg in the gym after an hour of sweating.

Food intake good so far and 280g ish protein, mrs has just called on a pizza though......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

meat feast I hope (for the extra protein like)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Loving the got stuck bit:lol:

You calling Mrs names already:whistling:

Have a good pizza 350g done


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> meat feast I hope (for the extra protein like)


Kind of, it was a 'Special chicken doner pizza' and was better than it sounds! Was a medium so hopefully not too calorie dense...



biglbs said:


> Loving the got stuck bit:lol:
> 
> You calling Mrs names already:whistling:
> 
> Have a good pizza 350g done


I wouldn't have minded if it was a decent weight at least but 80kg is embarassing!

Can't say anything too bad or tears ensue! Emotionally unsrable is a word I used to describe her


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate i struggle to do 3 sets of 20 reps at 60k......... :whistling:

Have a go at a few weeks very high reps at 40k then each week for 8 weeks drop reps and raise weight,until you are maxing out 2 rep sets,one week,this will shock your system mate,if you fancy a change!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice big sesh there mate! Good to see yer getting some work done ya lazy basket! :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ches/tri's again today,

I'm going to try and stick to a certain routine on a certain day to try and avoid missing days/sessions.

I'm thinking

Mon: Chest/tri

Tue:Back/bi

Wed: R

Thu:Shoulders

Fri:legs

Sat:boxing/forearms/whatever I fancy etc

Sun:R

I'll see how it goes but I'm open to suggestions and general rubbishing :whistling:

Anyway, earlier was as so;

5mins jog 7inc 8kph - need to improve this...

Rot. cuff excs

Face pulls

20kg x 20

35kg x 12

40kg x 7

35kg x 10

Decline flyes

14kg x 12

18kg x 12

18kg x 12

18kg x 12

Flat bench

70kg x 20

70kg x 16

70kg x 5 - all of a sudden that was it....

70kg x 6 wtf.....

20kg x 20 yes an empty bar, bit of a pump though

Decline bb skull crushers

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 5 tri's are smashed..

35kg x 5

Db behind head raises

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 8

Decline db press

34kg/side x 8

34kg/side x 6

34kg/side x 6

34kg/side x 5

22kg/side x 8

Cable flat bar pushdowns

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

No cv again....

Diet has been like this

Your Food Diary For: Prev Monday August 6, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete Lean Mass, 85 g	338	34	5	34

Milk - Skimmed red, 400 ml	140	20	0	14

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 220 g	660	1	56	44

Add Food Quick Tools	1,138	55	61	92

Lunch

Tesco - Rump Steak, 270 g	473	0	27	56

Add Food Quick Tools	473	0	27	56

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Simply Potatoes Family Size - Mashed Sweet Potatoes, 1 cup (124g)	280	60	2	4

Generic - Broccoli, 100 g	35	7	0	2

Carrots - Cooked, boiled, drained, with salt, 2 carrot	32	8	0	1

Add Food Quick Tools	860	75	32	68

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Banana - 6" to 6-7/8" (101g), 1 Banana	90	23	0	1

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	526	27	6	95

Totals	2,997	157	126	311

Your Daily Goal	2,500	125	56	375

Remaining -497 -32 -70 64

Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

If every day were like today... You'd weigh 95.0 kg in 5 weeks

I like the bit at the bottom :lol:

Felt really knackered during bench press and my strength (if you can call it that) just gave out?

Probably could have done with more than 5 hrs sleep last night but hey ho!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nice new split that mate..thats how I like to do it and it works for me.

Its wierd when your strength goes like that,could be just no kip like me lol. Least you had a decent bench mate, last night it was painful just to bench an empty bar..fcuking nitemare!

Mate you know when your at work,and I know your on the move all day like me..do you just eat your steak,mince etc cold or can you get it heated?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks mate, just need to stick to it now!

Sorry to hear about your shoulder mate, hopefully it just needs rest. I'm trying to look after mine but I still want to be able to ohp my bodyweight in the near future!

I tend to eat my mince when I get in from work normally but eating it cold doesn't bother me, you do get a bit of solidified fat at the bottom if its not that lean, but that just makes it a bit like a cold kebab! Mmmm 

A dash of nandos marinade or big spoonful of evoo if hot helps get it down quick!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good routine there bro :thumb: . Looking at your planned routine, you sure you want to do boxing after a leg day?? That may be undoable depending how intense your leg day is. Nice routine though


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Good routine there bro :thumb: . Looking at your planned routine, you sure you want to do boxing after a leg day?? That may be undoable depending how intense your leg day is. Nice routine though


I'm normally ok, doing boxing after - I'm not much of a mover anymore, I just waddle round safe in the fact that the bag can't hit me back :whistling:

I was 20kg lighter here and had hair


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got in from my back/bi session, had last nights leftover sheppards pie about 45mins before training, was a large portion and I was struggling not to heave during the latter part...

5mins jog 7.0inc 8kph bit easier today!

Goodmornings

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Rack pulls

100kg x 12 o/h grip

150kg x 10

150kg x 8

150kg x 6

150kg x 6

110kg x 12 - no ripped callouses/blisters!

Hammer strength mts lat pulldown

45kg/side x 12

55kg/side x 8

55kg/side x 8

55kg/side x 8

55kg/side x 6

Ez bar curls

32.5kg x 12

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

Single arm db row

20kg/side x 20/side

30kg/side x 10/side

30kg/side x 10/side

30kg/side x 10/side

30kg/side x 8/side

Seated hammer curls

16kg/side x 12

16kg/side x 12

16kg/side x 12

16kg/side x 10/side

16kg/side x 12/side

No cv due to holding back my late lunch :lol:

Felt absolutely mullered then and still do an hour later, I'll add food later!

Tuesday August 7, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete Lean Mass, 85 g	338	34	5	34

Milk - Skimmed red, 400 ml	140	20	0	14

Waitrose essential - mackeral in olive oil, 1 tin	234	0	18	17

Eggs - Fried (whole egg), 6 large	555	2	42	38

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	1,485	58	68	150

Lunch

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 312.5 g	388	0	14	65

Homemade - Sweet Potato Mash - Nothing Added, 250 g	218	53	1	3

Add Food Quick Tools	606	53	15	68

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 60 gr	240	0	17	20

Marks & Spencer - Whole Wheat Penne Pasta, 100 g	334	66	2	13

Add Food Quick Tools	1,024	66	35	106

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	218	2	3	47

Totals	3,333	cals 179g carbs	121g fats	371g pro


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Good routine there bro :thumb: . Looking at your planned routine, you sure you want to do boxing after a leg day?? That may be undoable depending how intense your leg day is. Nice routine though


x2,used to fight on these days and was only 60%of self


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> x2,used to fight on these days and was only 60%of self


I'm usually ok after leg day, just a day or two later when the doms hit!

I'm not sure how my left knee is either with weight so may just stick to lighter weights. It's giving me gip today and I'm only doing the housework


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweated my tits off earlier doing fast housework :lol: Food has been ok until dinner...

Bp Lean mass

200g lean mince, 1 tbsp evoo, 3 x wholemeal slices

275g sirloin steak

Hertford Star special kebab

May have a shake berfore bed if I can stomach it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Sweated my tits off earlier doing fast housework :lol: Food has been ok until dinner...
> 
> Bp Lean mass
> 
> ...


Lol, fork sake dude, nice dinner :drool: . Well done on cleaning the house, how many reps did you do hoovering the house?? :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, fork sake dude, nice dinner :drool: . Well done on cleaning the house, how many reps did you do hoovering the house?? :lol:


Plenty of hoover lunges, mop thrusts and duster raises! It could have counted for fasted cardio if I hadn't had a shake first! Was absolutely pouring! Maybe it's just how unfit I am!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Plenty of hoover lunges, mop thrusts and duster raises! It could have counted for fasted cardio if I hadn't had a shake first! Was absolutely pouring! Maybe it's just how unfit I am!!!


Lol, wait till the kid comes along...you'll get ripped in no time :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoulders today, 3rd session of the week so far, I'm on a roll :bounce:

5mins jog 7.0inc 8.5kph

2x2mins gentle rounds on bag

Short rotator cuff warm up

Face pulls

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10 did all these head on as opposed to going heavier and standing side on

Db shrugs

34kg/side x 20

42kg/side x 12

48kg/side x 10 new pb I think - couldn't hold them before!

48kg/side x 10

Ohp

45kg x 16 Going lightish as haven't done for a while

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Rear delt flyes

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

Seated behind the neck press

45kg x 9

45kg x 7

45kg x 7

45kg x 6

Db behind the neck tricep raises

28kg x 5

26kg x 6

24kg x 6

22kg x 5

Tri cable flat bar pulldowns

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 20 - had a bit of a break before this set watching the womens boxing!

10mins jog 6.0inc, 6.5kph

10mins bike

5mins x trainer

Mullered! Will add food later.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You do all the good stuff for your shoulders and then you do behind the neck press. You mad bro !?!?!?!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You do all the good stuff for your shoulders and then you do behind the neck press. You mad bro !?!?!?!


Tass i am worried,that is twice today i have seen good advice from you,,,,


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Tass i am worried,that is twice today i have seen good advice from you,,,,


not just a hat rack ......


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah man, stay away from behind the head press dude...that's a brilliant workout...for injuries. Good session tho :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You do all the good stuff for your shoulders and then you do behind the neck press. You mad bro !?!?!?!





biglbs said:


> Tass i am worried,that is twice today i have seen good advice from you,,,,





lee85 said:


> Yeah man, stay away from behind the head press dude...that's a brilliant workout...for injuries. Good session tho :thumb:


Funny thing is that my shoulder has been fine and I've been doing behind the neck press most shoulder workouts.

I did ohp the other day though and the next day my left shoulder was a bit sore, especially around the front delt area so I won't be doing these again :tongue:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

....that is if I get back in the gym grrrrrr


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Funny thing is that my shoulder has been fine and I've been doing behind the neck press most shoulder workouts.
> 
> I did ohp the other day though and the next day my left shoulder was a bit sore, especially around the front delt area so I won't be doing these again :tongue:


Your just odd man!!!

Perhaps your mechanics of action are geared that way,like a contortionist....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your just odd man!!!
> 
> Perhaps your mechanics of action are geared that way,like a contortionist....


My shoulders are a bit odd partly due to my ac ligament injury I think. On ohp I can't seem to get an even movement as they seem to want to sit on different planes? Behind the neck keep them straight. I only do 45kg at the moment as opposed to 80kg I was doing before my left shoulder started playing up so it not too much strain and I don't push it too much.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> My shoulders are a bit odd partly due to my ac ligament injury I think. On ohp I can't seem to get an even movement as they seem to want to sit on different planes? Behind the neck keep them straight. I only do 45kg at the moment as opposed to 80kg I was doing before my left shoulder started playing up so it not too much strain and I don't push it too much.


It is the mechanics of action then,,,that explains it..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It is the mechanics of action then,,,that explains it..


I'm just going to avoid ohp full stop, I'll try some single arm db press again as theres no compensation/overcompensation or movement inbalance that way.

When I get back in the gym! So much for my set day plan!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm just going to avoid ohp full stop, I'll try some single arm db press again as theres no compensation/overcompensation or movement inbalance that way.
> 
> When I get back in the gym! So much for my set day plan!


Happens to the best of us mate  work,life and injuries always getting in the may lol.

Just a thought on your db shrugs in that last workout mate..do you do any forearm work?

My grip and forearm strength increased well doing static db holds. If you can shrug the 48s then try something over 50kg and just let them hang by your sides and try beat your time each go.

Doing that should help you grip and shrug heavier dbs..adding to bigger traps


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

^^good advice there from the big man...shame I already repped him :stuart:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nice big sesh there mate! Good to see yer getting some work done ya lazy basket! :rolleye: :lol:





BigBarnBoy said:


> Happens to the best of us mate  work,life and injuries always getting in the may lol.
> 
> Just a thought on your db shrugs in that last workout mate..do you do any forearm work?
> 
> ...


They only go up to 50kg in my gym 

I'll be buying the 140lb coc's when funds allow! I keep toying with the idea of leaving but all the decent gyms are 13+ miles away so I'd be doing well over £300 in petrol a month. I checked out a crossfit gym near me but all they do is crossfit (obv) and have good equipment, 5 power racks, chains, chalk, loads of bars and plates but no mirrors  wtf? And want 50 sheets a month! I really want to get back in a proper gym though!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you grow your hair to look less like me !!!!

Looking big in your avi !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Did you grow your hair to look less like me !!!!
> 
> Looking big in your avi !


Yep and shaved my minging ginger facial appendage off! :lol:

Cheers mate, shame I've got a gut to match now though :no:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Yep and shaved my minging ginger facial appendage off! :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate, shame I've got a gut to match now though :no:


Dont worry about the gut, 6 packs are overated !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Dont worry about the gut, 6 packs are overated !!!!


 :lol: Amen brother!! :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, finally dragged my ever increasing ar5e to the gym today! Sticking to my previous plan so...

Chest/tri's today

5mins jog 7.0inc and 7kph - easing myself back in...

2 x 2 mins light bag work

Rot cuff exc's

Decline flyes

14kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 20

14kg/side x 20 felt really good!

Flat bench

60kg x 20

60kg x 14

60kg x 12 - not so good :confused1: strength just up and fcuked off halfway through set 2

Decline skullcrushers

30kg x 15

30kg x 12

30kg x 11

Decline db press

32kg/side x 6

30kg/side x 8

30kg/side x 6

Cable flat bar rev grip tri extensions

35kg x 20

35kg x 20

35kg x 20 just thought these are exactly the same movement as the skulls so will do something else next time!

10mins jog 6.0inc and 6kph

10mins fast cycle

Got in and had a banana and some Pepsi max with 10g creatine, 5g taurine and 5g glutamine. It's gone right through me ffs:cursing:

Not happy with the weights but going to stick at it as it's not easy so must be doing something! Food has been good today and I am treating myself and the woman to a kebab for dinner :whistling: although I will be good and have a shish!

Food today has been/will be

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	528	2	14	99

Lunch

Asda - German Salami (Peppered), 1 container (16 slices ea.)	386	4	32	22

Hovis - "Wholemeal Bread", 2 Medium Slice	184	30	2	8

Add Food Quick Tools	570	34	34	30

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Pitta Bread - White - Pitta Bread - White, 1 Pitta/65	157	29	1	6

Add Food Quick Tools	487	29	3	79

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	218	2	3	47

Totals 1,803 cals	67g carbs	54g fats	255g protein


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That would take me longer to type out than do mate, :lol:

Nice to see you at it


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm stealing an idea off Lee's journal, this is what my motovation was today!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, ya thieving cvnt!! :lol: Good choice though dude :thumb: .... Good session mate, I wouldn't worry about weight so much, it's more the effort ye put in, and since ye dropped quite abit in reps, i recon your pushing those extra reps out hard dude


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol, ya thieving cvnt!! :lol: Good choice though dude :thumb: .... Good session mate, I wouldn't worry about weight so much, it's more the effort ye put in, and since ye dropped quite abit in reps, i recon your pushing those extra reps out hard dude


I'm trying to focus on the movement and getting the muscles to contract properly, also the negative. I'll prob get bored soon but so far so good :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have l just read correectly you had MINCE for breakfast ?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back in the gym today for back/bi's

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph - wasn't easy :surrender:

Good mornings 30kg x 10,10,10

Rack pulls

100kg x 10

160kg x 10

160kg x 8

160kg x 8

160kg x 5

U/hand grip bb rows

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

Ez bar bb curls

32.5kg x 16

32.5kg x 15

32.5kg x 12

32.5kg x 11

Hammerstrength MTS lat pull down

45kg/side x 20

50kg/side x 12

50kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 6

Alternate arm seated hammer curls

14kg/side x 30

16kg/side x 20

16kg/side x 18

16kg/side x 16 Only realised after that I had 18kg in my left and 16kg on my right, durrrr :turned:

Concentration curls

10kg x 10,8,5,5,5 nothing left!

x trainer 10mins

bike 10 mins

Food has been

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Med/Large Red Apple - Medium/Large Red Apple, 1 apple	120	34	0	1

Add Food Quick Tools	338	36	3	48

Lunch

Chicken - Thigh, meat and skin, cooked, roasted, 8 thigh, bone removed	1,225	0	77	124

Add Food Quick Tools	1,225	0	77	124

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Sweet potato - Cooked, baked in skin, with salt (Sweetpotato), 300 g	270	62	0	6

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 60 gr	240	0	17	20

Add Food Quick Tools	960	62	33	99

Snacks

Met-Rx - Big 100 Colossal Super Cookie Crunch Bar, 1 Bar (100g)	410	41	14	32

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Add Food Quick Tools	628	43	17	79

Totals	3,151 cals	141g carbs	130g fats	350g protein

Not too sure on the macros for the chicken thighs, these are lethal and on multibuy, £1:10 for 2, £2:70 for 6 or £3:60 for 8:whistling:

Macros bit high but felt I earned them in the gym! Pleased with the rack pulls and wanted to do some db holds but doubt I'd have managed more than 25kg a side :surrender:

Rest day tomorrow (housework).


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just caught up on the last 3 pages - thought I was subbed to this but turns out I wasn't :confused1:

Subbed now though :thumb:

Housework as cardio eh? Will have to make sure the missus doesn't read this over my shoulder and get ideas :lol:

Glad to see things are going ok mate and from reading the last 2 pages two things stand out: -

1) You're certainly getting the protein in

2) How much I now want a kebab


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Have l just read correectly you had MINCE for breakfast ?


Yep! It was in the form of two leftover home made burgers from a previous bbq. I'd have it first thing on a day off no probs, just don't usually have time in the early hours!



Double J said:


> Just caught up on the last 3 pages - thought I was subbed to this but turns out I wasn't :confused1:
> 
> Subbed now though :thumb:
> 
> ...


Ha ha, probably only sweat so much as I'm so unfit! Maybe I'll up the stakes next time and slip on a bin bag under my t-shirt, I can always mop up after 

Just trying to get a regular pattern going with training then I'll adjust the diet or I'll need to go shopping again. Not for tops but larger jeans mg:

You can't go wrong with a decent kebab!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No shoulder day today :cursing: instead of doing the housework yesterday pm I had to get the Greedyben-mobile through it's mot and subsequent bodges escalated into a seized rear caliper and out hours garage work. Had to do houswork today instead. I'm fooked aswell though after four 3am starts and the mrs keeps waking me up at night to go pee :angry: .

Quick shake in a mo then 8hrs kip, going to do legs and shoulders tomorrow, maybe superset upper and lower! Diet has been good apart from a toasted cheese and tomato sandwich but due to the amount of cheese it was easily 30g protein :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've just done some zottman curls with my work bag (easy 11kg) 5 sets of 8 each side, superset side to side, forearms are pumped! Going to add these into the routine somewhere!

Also I'm horny as a mother fcuker, been taking 4g daa for a couple of weeks now, not sure if it's boosting my test levels but to say I feel frisky is an understatement! Must not fap at work must not fap at work!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got in from legs/shoulders. Did it a bit differently as I had to condense two workouts into one because of the m.o.t palava..

5 mins jog 8.0inc 8kph - this isn't getting any easier!

3 x 2 min rounds on bag (no gloves or wraps so light)

Db Shrugs

38kg/side x 20

50kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 5 - couldn't hold them anymore

Facepulls

30kg x 20

30kg x 16

30kg x 15

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

Front squat superset with push press

60kg x 10 60kg x 7

60kg x 8 60kg x 6

60kg x 8 60kg x 5

60kg x 8 60kg x 5

60kg x 8 60kg x 5 :surrender:

Squats

100kg x 10

130kg x 6

130kg x 4

130kg x 4 left knee playing up so stopped these and abandoned proposed db lunges

Seated side lat raises

10kg/side x 14

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 8

10kg/side x 8

Front delt alt raises

10kg/side x 12/side

10kg/side x 12/side

10kg/side x 10/side

10kg/side x 10/side burn baby burn!

5 mins x trainer

3 x 2mins light (and slow) bag work

5mins bike - Absolutely mullered!

Food has/will been

Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete Lean Mass, 85 g	338	34	5	34

Milk - Skimmed red, 300 ml	105	15	0	10

Add Food Quick Tools	443	49	5	44

Lunch

Generic - Chicken Thigh Roasted With Skin, 17.4 oz w/bone	918	0	58	93

Add Food Quick Tools	918	0	58	93

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 60 gr	240	0	17	20

Marks & Spencer - Whole Wheat Penne Pasta, 100 g	334	66	2	13

Tesco - White Garlic Baguette/Bread, 1/2 baguette	300	32	16	6

Add Food Quick Tools	1,324	98	51	112

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Bulkpowders - Complete protein blend, 60 g	218	2	3	47

Sainsbury's - Breadstick, 8 stick	168	30	3	5

Sainsbury's - Smoked Salmon Taramasalata 100 g, 50 g	238	3	24	2

Add Food Quick Tools	842	37	33	101

Totals	3,527	cals184g fats	147gcarbs 350g protein


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Just got in from legs/shoulders. Did it a bit differently as I had to condense two workouts into one because of the m.o.t palava..
> 
> 5 mins jog 8.0inc 8kph - this isn't getting any easier!
> 
> ...


Good hard training reps


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good hard training reps


 :beer: Thanks mate! Going pram/nursery shopping tomorrow and I'm gonna be in bits!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> :beer: Thanks mate! Going pram/nursery shopping tomorrow and I'm gonna be in bits!


Get everything from Mamma&Pappas, great sh!t mate 

Nice workout btw :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> :beer: Thanks mate! Going pram/nursery shopping tomorrow and I'm gonna be in bits!


Hope you had a result,do not forget part used on ebay,we got a £600 pram for £200 used by grandparents only a few times....


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Hey mate hope alls well with you 

Hope the pram hunt went well its scary when you start seeing how much baby sh1t costs lol..ebays a great source for things you dont wanna test drive/push 1st..can get brand new prams/babyseats etc still boxed up if you know what you want.

Oh yeah and the training looks top notch too mate lol  Holding the 50s well now I see..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey mate hope alls well with you
> 
> Hope the pram hunt went well its scary when you start seeing how much baby sh1t costs lol..ebays a great source for things you dont wanna test drive/push 1st..can get brand new prams/babyseats etc still boxed up if you know what you want.
> 
> Oh yeah and the training looks top notch too mate lol  Holding the 50s well now I see..


Yeah it's all a bit scary, hopefully it doesn't force me into a long 'cut' as I can't afford to eat enough!

Thanks mate, still struggling for consistency! Last week was ok, missed monday, got in yesterday and fell asleep for over 3 hrs and felt generally ****e. Sticking to my plan though so rest today and shoulders thursday.

Hows things with you mate?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just back from the gym, did shoulders as I'm determined to stick to my new split! Felt a bit pants but went along with it.

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph

2 x 3mins light bag work

Facepulls

30kg x 20

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Db shrugs

40kg x 12

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Single arm lat raises

14kg x 8/side

14kg x 8/side

14kg x 8/side

Rear delt flyes

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

14kg/side x 12

Lying db shrugs

35kg/side x 10

35kg/side x 10

35kg/side x 10

BB seated behind the neck press

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Front delt bb raises

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

No cv, had a banging headache, better than not going though!

Food has been ok albeit slightly less cals as I have run out of whey and lean mass and eaten all my extra beef/chicken :crying:

Roll on payday next weds!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I managed to visit that funny place called the gym again today!

Was supposed to be Leg day...

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph

2 x 3 mins light bag work

Front squats

70kg x 8

70kg x 8 - these were nice and easy so went for it!

100kg x 5

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4 - my left knee was really painful on extension despite my best efforts of kill or cure :cursing:

No more leg stuff for a few weeks :sad:

Ez bar curls

42.5kg x 13

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 7

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 3

42.5kg x 3 - negatives

42.5kg x 3 - negatives

42.5kg x 2 - negatives, all these were done with slow negatives, grow you piddly fcukers!

Cable single bi curls

20kg x 20/side

20kg x 12/side

20kg x 10/side

20kg x 10/side

20kg x 8/side

20kg x 8/side

20kg x 6/side

20kg x 5/side

20kg x 4/side - superset left to right for another 3 sets :surrender:

Db holds

50kg/side x 30 secs (had to count in head and use the music played for timing)

50kg/side x 30

50kg/side x 25

50kg/side x 15

50kg/side x 3

50kg/side - can no longer pick them up single handedly!

BB reverse overhand grip curls

20kg x 16

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 10 - these were done with an overand 'suicide' grip so was hard to hold the bar after the db holds, seem to be pretty good to do after the db holds as you are squeezing all the time still?

5mins bike

2 x 3 mins bag

5mins x trainer

3 x 3 mins bag

5mins x trainer - really hammered the bag but had no gloves on so had to make sure fists landed flush or I'd get grasing/blisters.

Guess what I just had for dinner too 

Pi55ed off about my knee but at least it's almost a bonafide injury that needs rest now instead of being a niggle, need to look up rehab treatment :angry:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keeeeeeeeeeeebab


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm surprised you can move after that many sets bro! Awesome session, nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Keeeeeeeeeeeebab


Correctomundo 



lee85 said:


> I'm surprised you can move after that many sets bro! Awesome session, nice one mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, the weekend has been a bit of a disaster on the food front, esp yesterday evening lg stuff crust pizza and a tub of ben&jerrys, fair few cals :whistling:

Forgot to add to the last workout 4 x 20 reps of 110kg calf raises, obviously I haven't forgotten about it yet still!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Cheers mate, the weekend has been a bit of a disaster on the food front, esp yesterday evening lg stuff crust pizza and a tub of ben&jerrys, fair few cals :whistling:
> 
> Forgot to add to the last workout 4 x 20 reps of 110kg calf raises, obviously I haven't forgotten about it yet still!


Cals is cals dude, just try yer best to keep it clean, i wouldn't bother with being so anal retentive about it all. Just be smart with it and don't kick the balls with dirty sh!t 

So can ye walk?? :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Cals is cals dude, just try yer best to keep it clean, i wouldn't bother with being so anal retentive about it all. Just be smart with it and don't kick the balls with dirty sh!t
> 
> So can ye walk?? :lol:


Yeah they're fine now! Were a bit tender at work on sunday when I had to get out of my seat!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest/tris today

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph

5mins bag work

Decline flyes

14kg/side x 20

16kg/side x 16

16kg/side x 16

16kg/side x 16

Db press

40kg/side x 6

40kg/side x 5

40kg/side x 5

40kg/side x 5

35kg/side x 6

35kg/side x 5

Bw dips

x 12

x 12

x 10

x 10

x 8

x 6

Negatives x 7 Pumped!

Face pulls

30kg x 20

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Cable tri pushdown

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

Behind the neck db tri exts

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

22kg x 6

22kg x 6

22kg x 6

CGBP

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

20kg x 20 - all done with little rest, not much left!

Single arm tri cable exts

10kg x 20/side

10kg x 20/side

10kg x 20/side

10kg x 10/side

10kg x 10/side

5mins cross trainer

2 x 3mins bagwork, literally throwing from the shoulders very lightly and moving around

5mins jog 4.0inc 7kph

Hopefully some nice tri doms to come! Food on the way, have to make sausage pasta first :bounce:

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Apple - Royal Gala Apple, 1 apple	44	12	0	0

Add Food Quick Tools	374	13	28	22

Lunch

Egg White - 2 Egg White Omelette, 2 Egg White	34	0	0	8

Two Eggs - Plain Omlette - No Cheese, 6 eggs	420	6	27	36

Hovis - Wholemeal Bread (Thick), 4 slice	460	76	6	20

Add Food Quick Tools	914	82	33	64

Dinner

Butcher's Choice - Cumberland Sausages, 3 sausage	356	6	24	26

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Tesco - Italian Grated Parmesan Cheese, 60 gr	240	0	17	20

Marks & Spencer - Whole Wheat Penne Pasta, 120 g	401	79	3	16

Add Food Quick Tools	1,117	85	58	62

Snacks

Generic - Banana Large, 1 banana	110	31	0	1

Add Food Quick Tools	110	31	0	1

Totals	2,515 cals 211g carbs	119g fats	149g pro :no:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back and bi's today

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph still no easier...

Good mornings

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Rack pulls

110kg x 10

170kg x 8

170kg x 8 not too bad so went for more

180kg x 4 - new pb on these (although supposed to be easier than deads?)

180kg x 3

160kg x 6

Pendlay rows

90kg x 12 pb!

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 8

Ez bar curls

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 6

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 4

42.5kg negatives with cheating up x 5

Hammerstrength mts lat pull down

50kg/side x 12 another pb I think!

50kg/side x 10

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 8

50kg/side x 6

Banging headache now and feel sick - lunch is trying to escape!

Db seated hammer curls

18kg/side x 10/side

20kg/side x 8/side

20kg/side x 8/side

20kg/side x 6/side

20kg/side x 6/side

20kg/side x 4/side

5mins x trainer then my knee started nagging me so I quit.Going to make it to the gym 4 days this week, cardio can wait :whistling: Chest is sore as fcuk 

Dinner time now :drool: food will be added later.

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 220 g	660	1	56	44

Add Food Quick Tools	660	1	56	44

Lunch

Hovis - Wholemeal Bread (Thick), 4 slice	460	76	6	20

Two Eggs - Plain Omlette - No Cheese, 6 eggs	420	6	27	36

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Add Food Quick Tools	1,000	82	47	56

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Mcain - Oven Chips 5% Fat, 250 g	395	71	10	0

Heinz - Baked Beans Half Tin, 1/2 tin	164	27	0	10

Add Food Quick Tools	889	98	12	83

Snacks

Generic - Banana Large, 1 banana	110	31	0	1

Add Food Quick Tools	110	31	0	1

Totals	2,659 cals	212g carbs	115g fats	184g pro


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rest day today and was off so had a nice 10hr kip last night! Mega doms in my chest/tris/bis and lats today!

Food has been as so

Your Food Diary For: Prev Wednesday September 5, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Oil - Olive, 1 tablespoon	119	0	14	0

Generic - 3 Large Egg Whites Omlette, 1 cup uncooked	102	0	0	22

Hovis - Wholemeal Bread (Thick), 4 slice	460	76	6	20

Add Food Quick Tools	681	76	20	42

Lunch

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 312.5 g	388	0	14	65

Hovis - Wholemeal Bread (Thick), 1 slice	115	19	1	5

Add Food Quick Tools	503	19	15	70

Dinner

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

Simply Potatoes Family Size - Mashed Sweet Potatoes, 1 cup (124g)	280	60	2	4

Add Food Quick Tools	913	60	46	65

Snacks

Add Food Quick Tools

Totals	2,097cals	155g carbs	81g fats 177g pro

Cals esp pro has been a bit low but it's payday today so will be buying some extra meat soon and I've just ordered 5kg of mass gainer and 2.5kg of isolate along side 2kg of p'butter from bulk powders, I'm gunning for 15st :whistling: Plenty of time to cut after


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

3rd day of the week in the gym, go me!

Shoulders today

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph - maybe slightly less out of breath

2 x 3 mins light bag work

Rc exercises

Facepulls

35kg x 20

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Behind the head bb press

20kg x 20

45kg x 12

50kg x 18

55kg x 16

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

45kg x 18 - I changed it to behind the head instead of behind the neck as I'm not going down so low, no shoulder pain and the weight went up nicely, bodyweight ohp was a goal before so maybe bodyweight on this is doable short term  I'll have to lose some weight...

Rear delt flyes

16kg x 16

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 10

Seated lat raises

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12

10kg/side x 12 - haven't done these for a while hence piddly weights :blush:

Alt front delt raises

12kg/side x 9/side

12kg/side x 9/side

12kg/side x 8/side

12kg/side x 8/side

12kg/side x 9/side

5mins x trainer lv 10

5mins bag work

5mins x trainer lv 10 - wouldn't want to do too much cv now!

I need to think of some stuff to do tomorrow as I'm not doing legs due to my knee other than maybe calf raises and SLDL.

May do some dips/tri work?

Food today has been

6 chicken thighs

Met-rx colossol meal replacement bar

same as above :whistling:

Chicken and lamb shish kebab with tarama and one extra pitta 

Not the greatest diet but awaiting on my bulkpowders order and need to but my extra curricular meat.

Housework again tomorrow and the lawn needs cutting again, cardio!

Heres some shouty music I had on in the car at unpleasant and anti social levels en rounte to my place of physical punishment :devil2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Life has many challenges for workin family men,the gym is always there and will always forgive,not so a family or job,,,,,,


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Life has many challenges for workin family men,the gym is always there and will always forgive,not so a family or job,,,,,,


Very true mate!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No training this weekend (again) but I have managed to put away a shed load of food! I'm gnawing on a leftover bbq chicken drumstick as I write


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest/tri's today

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph

2 x 3 mins light bag work, some cnut has been cuddling it (the bag) or something as it's gona all floppy :confused1:

Decline db flyes

18kg/side x 12

18kg/side x 12

18kg/side x 12

18kg/side x 12

Db press

40kg/side x 7

42kg/side x 6

42kg/side x 5

42kg/side x 5

42kg/side x 5

Bw dips

x 12

x 10

x 10

x 10

x 8

x 6

x 5

Negatives x 6

Cgbp

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 6

Cable flat bar underhand tri exts

30kg x 20 x 4 sets

Cable flat bar tri pushdowns

40kg x 20

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

50kg x 8

40kg x 8

Done tri's were actually slightly painful, I had raging heartburn and didn't fancy agravating it swirling it all around with cv :whistling:

Bw was over 93kg on gym scales and they under weigh a bit so thats over 14st 9. I have eaten bit today

Your Food Diary For: Prev Monday September 10, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete Mass, 135 g	538	66	9	40

Meats - Generic - Chicken - Grilled - Drumstick, 4 drumstick	448	0	23	56

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 250 g	310	0	11	52

Add Food Quick Tools	1,296	66	43	148

Lunch

Tesco - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 125 g	155	0	6	26

Sainsbury's Taste the Difference - Pork & Leek Sausages, 2 sausage	280	3	19	17

Hovis - 6 Wholemeal Rolls, 60 g (1 roll)	158	26	3	6

Add Food Quick Tools	593	29	28	49

Dinner

Simply Potatoes Family Size - Mashed Sweet Potatoes, 1 cup (124g)	280	60	2	4

Butcher's Choice - Cumberland Sausages, 3 sausage	356	6	24	26

Add Food Quick Tools	636	66	26	30

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Whey Protein Isolate 90%, 30 g	113	1	0	27

Milk - Semi Skimmed Milk, 300 ml	160	24	9	18

Sainsbury's - Salted Pretzels, 30 g	116	23	1	3

Sainsbury's - Taramasalata, 100 g	493	8	50	3

Generic - Banana - Large, 1 banana	120	31	0	1

Safeway - 100% Natural Peanut Butter, 1 tablespoons	90	4	8	4

Bulkpowders - Whey Protein Isolate 90%, 60 g	226	1	1	54

Milk - Skimmed red, 200 ml	70	10	0	7

Add Food Quick Tools	1,388	102	69	117

Totals	3,913cals	263g carbs	166g fats	344g protein

If every day were like today... You'd weigh 99.1 kg in 5 weeks :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No training today, I've got the trotts. Something me and the mrs gave eaten didn't agree with us or wehavepicked up a bug.

Missed lunch but just had a shake and I just made some flapjacks!

Tri's are nice and sore though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You mate?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You mate?


Ha ha spot on mate! Feel like I've been run over by a truck and kicked in the gut by Chris Hoy. Due to my farmers being inflamed I also feel like I've been to one of Barrymores pool partys!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha spot on mate! Feel like I've been run over by a truck and kicked in the gut by Chris Hoy. Due to my farmers being inflamed I also feel like I've been to one of Barrymores pool partys!


Repped for that,i am leaking pee now in sympathy:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Feeling better today but hardly eaten as guts are still bubbling away


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Da red eye


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just ate the first proper meal since yesterday morning, seems ok so far! Even managed a few dry farts :thumb:

Jacket spud, 100g catherdral city mature cheddar, half a tin of beans and 200g beef mince.

And half a tub of vanilla carte dor I found cowering in the freezer!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Going to have a shake and some zma then hit the sack, back day tomorrow, going to stuff my face as much as possible before


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Evening 

Just caught up the last couple of pages........

Still putting in some really good sessions I see mate :thumb:

Apart from the training, a splattering (no pun intended :whistling: ) of kebabs, ice-cream, 4rse grapes and bad guts 

Exactly how a UKM journal should be :lol:

Joking aside, keep at it mate, you're definitely heading in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Double J said:


> Evening
> 
> Just caught up the last couple of pages........
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I'm determined to go all out today!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Thanks mate! I'm determined not to go all day today!


Edited for correctness


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Edited for correctness


Cheeky b4rstard!

Got up this morning, had my mass gain shake for brekkie, got in the car and tweaked my back as I sat down grrrrrr. Just done a whole chicken for lunch and now my guts have decided to want to work and I don't get off until after 3! I hope it's mainly wind! My back is still aching when I sit, tried some gentle stretches and good mornings with no weight ans it's still aching ffs. I am going to be fuming if it gets in the way later!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:w00t: :blink:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :w00t: :blink:


I thought you meant not to go to the gym


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I thought you meant not to go to the gym


No poo.poo2 :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I did go to the gym today, still don't feel quite right but I was determined to go and smash it.

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph

Light bag work 2 x 3mins

Good mornings

20kg x 20

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10 - was waiting to get in the (only) rack

Rack pulls

110kg x 8

180kg x 8

190kg x 6

190kg x 5

190kg x 2

150kg x 4 - hands were absolutely killing me esp callouses on my fingers, pleased with the 190kg x 6, pb :thumb:

Pendlay rows

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 5 last one was crap from. Can I go home yet? :surrender:

Ez bar curls

47.5kg x 8

47.5kg x 6

47.5kg x 6

47.5kg x 5

47.5kg x 4

47.5kg x 4 all slow with 3 sec negs. I seem to realy struggle getting them up evenly, left arm is weaker and wants to flare out all the time

Hammerstrength MTS lat pulldown

60kg/side x 8

60kg/side x 6

60kg/side x 6

60kg/side x6 just - fcuking rubber handles

Db hammer curls

22kg/side x 8/side

22kg/side x 6/side

22kg/side x 6/side

22kg/side x 6/side hands killing me

5mins bag work - shuffe around more like

10mins x trainer feeling totally fcuked now but at least I went, may leave it till sat for shoulders, 3am start tomorrow.

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete Mass, 135 g	538	66	9	40

Milk - Skimmed red, 200 ml	70	10	0	7

Add Food Quick Tools	608	76	9	47

Lunch

Nando's - Whole Peri-Peri Chicken, 1 Chicken	705	6	31	100

Add Food Quick Tools	705	6	31	100

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Chicken Breast Fillet, 300 g	330	0	2	73

Fats - Olive Oil, 1 tbsp	120	0	14	0

Marks & Spencer - Whole Wheat Penne Pasta, 100 g	334	66	2	13

Add Food Quick Tools	784	66	18	86

Snacks

Asda - bbq chicken baguette, 150 g	557	75	15	27

Asda Wholefoods - Brazil Nuts, 55.0 g	382	3	36	9

for Goodness Shakes - Sports Recovery Milkshake - Superberry Flavour, 500 g	267	49	1	17

Add Food Quick Tools	1,206	127	52	53

Totals	3,303 cals	275g carbs	110g fats	286g protein

Time for another crap and bed :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gone all posh have we....Waitrose doownt ya knoow..

Good work as you were so fooked yesterday too,great racks


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Gone all posh have we....Waitrose doownt ya knoow..
> 
> Good work as you were so fooked yesterday too,great racks


Cheers mate, ha ha sadly not the case, they are just the values on myfitnesspal that I use! I wish I went nandos at lunch instead of Asda!

I was happy with them too!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No training yet this week...

I reckon I have diagnosed my knee prob, Patellar tendenosis. Needs rest/stretching etc. It does feel much much better but some air squats whilst washing up last night revealed it's still there.

My old gym is having a little competition on the 15th nov and I'd like to have a go but doubt it will be good for that, even if it is no time to get strength back in to them. I may have a go at deads and bench even though I'm crap at bench.Better get practising!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chest/tri's today

5mins jog 8.0inc 8kph

3 x 2 mins bag

Bench press

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 3

100kg x 2 all done with 2 sec pause at bottom in preparation for the competition. Need a spotter

Db press

44kg/side x 3

44kg/side x 3

44kg/side x 2

44kg/side x 2

44kg/side x 2

44kg/side x 1

Bw dips

x12

x12

x10

x8

x8

x8

x6

x4

x3

x3, then negatives x 10

10mins x trainer, 2mins bike, could feel my knee so stopped.

Food has been

Bp complete mass shake with water

2 x tinned mackeral in oo

whey isolate shake

200g beef mince and one piece of wholemeal bread

BP complete mass pwo

Mixed shish kebab on it's way :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Back/bi's today

5mins jog 8.0inc, 8kph lower back killing me :confused1

Good mornings

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

20kg x 20 - theses didn't help my back...

Deadlifts

110kg x 10

150kg x 8

180kg x 2

190kg x 1

190kg x 1

150kg x 5

Pendlay rows

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 5

Ez bar curls

52.5kg x 6

52.5kg x 5

52.5kg x 3

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 7

Cable narrow grip rows

95kg (full stack) x 20

95kg x 20

95kg x 20

95kg x 20

Db curls

12kg/side x 12/side

12kg/side x 12/side

12kg/side x 10/side

12kg/side x 10/side

12kg/side x 6/side

12kg/side x 6/side

12kg/side x 4/side

12kg/side x 4/side

10mins x trainer, 2 mins jog and knee was starting to go so stopped.

Food

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Complete Mass, 135 g	538	66	9	40

Bulkpowders - Whey Protein Isolate 90%, 60 g	226	1	1	54

Add Food Quick Tools	764	67	10	94

Lunch

Two Eggs - Plain Omlette - No Cheese, 6 eggs	420	6	27	36

Hovis - "Wholemeal Bread", 4 Medium Slice	368	60	4	16

Add Food Quick Tools	788	66	31	52

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 300 g	513	0	30	61

British Potato - Baked Jacket, 300 g	285	75	0	11

Heinz - Baked Beans (415 g), 207.5 g	164	27	0	10

Catherdral City - Mature Cheese, 50 g	208	0	17	13

Add Food Quick Tools	1,170	102	47	95

Snacks

Lidl/Strathvale - Lean steak mince, 200 g	344	0	19	43

Bulkpowders - Complete Mass, 135 g	538	66	9	40

Add Food Quick Tools	882	66	28	83

Totals	3,604cals	301g carbs 116g fat 324g pro

This was dinner


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

So I've not trained since last week now, I've still got the remnants of that stomach thing I had, guts are still not right and I've had a few bouts of dizziness in the evenings aswell.

Anyway I need to shift some fat as my gut is increasing, I measured myself last night and I've put an in on my **** (42in) and my waist (37in) and my thighs (27in) and a measly .3 on to my arms now a whopping 15.1ins flexed and just over 13ins normal. Didn't measure chest as that is flabby too.

I weighed 15st one evening last week after dinner. I need to shift some fat and actually go to the gym.

Obviously christmas isn't miles away and I'll only put more on then and once the baby is here the gym is going to suffer for a few months and I may have to quit altogether while my wife is on maternity leave due to financial constraints. Anyway I'm going to start doing my boxing work outs more often and try a simple strength based routine for a while and see what happens!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Back/bi's today
> 
> 5mins jog 8.0inc, 8kph lower back killing me :confused1
> 
> ...


Presentation......nil point Fatty

Mate life is a rush....you will get it back soon,no fear!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

First of the month and a fresh start! Now to stick at it!

5mins jog 8.0inc, 8kph

3 x 2mins bag work

Rot. cuff excs

Bench press

70kg x 10

100kg x 5

110kg x 2 (had a spot for once but needed a lift so not counting 3rd)

100kg x 4

100kg x 3 - wheres my spotter fcuked off to :huh:

90kg x 5

Bw dips

x 12

x 10

x 8

x 8

x 6

Decline flyes

18kg/side x 8

18kg/side x 8

18kg/side x 6

18kg/side x 6

Decline db press

34kg/side x 2 :confused1:

30kg/side x 5

30kg/side x 5

30kg/side x 4

Clap press ups

x 12

x 10

x 8

x 8

x 6

x 3

x 3 almost flat on my face.

15mins x trainer

5 mins light bag work

2mins jog 6.0inc, 6kph, 3 mins walk

done.

2075cals, 154g carbs, 84g fats, 169g pro


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pluck away mate,life challenges us all,you will get there,keep pluckin is all


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Just popped in to remind you about you saying you would pop some pics up if I did.......over to you mate 

Joking aside it really is a great motivational tool knowing that pics are on here to be viewed by all and sundry; even better if, like me, you post them on the fridge too  .......and the draw with the takeaway menus in it :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Just popped in to remind you about you saying you would pop some pics up if I did.......over to you mate
> 
> Joking aside it really is a great motivational tool knowing that pics are on here to be viewed by all and sundry; even better if, like me, you post them on the fridge too  .......and the draw with the takeaway menus in it :lol:


Fook that right now a Ben? :wacko:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Right, back for back/bi's today. Without wanting to sound a hypochondriac I felt lik I was coming down with something earlier (still do) but I manned up and went anyway.

5mins jog 8.0inc, 8kph

2 x 2 mins bag work

Deadlifts

110kg x 10 double overhand grip

150kg x 5

160kg x 5

170kg x 5

170kg x 5

Ez bar curls

42.5kg x 9

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 6

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

Pendlay rows

85kg x 10

85kg x 10

85kg x 10 Feeling fcuked now

Bw wide overhand pull ups

x 6

x 5

x 5

x 3

x 3 crap.

Hammer curls

18kg/side x 10/side

18kg/side x 9/side

18kg/side x 7/side

18kg/side x 6/side

18kg/side x 5/side

18kg/side x 5/side

Cable close grip rows

Full stack x 20

Full stack x 20

Full stack x 12 3 sec slow with pause

Full stack x 12 as above

2mins jog, 1min walk, 2mins jog, 2mins walk, 2mins jog, 1min run, done!

Your Food Diary For: Prev Tuesday October 2, 2012 Next

Breakfast	Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein

Bulkpowders - Whey Protein Isolate 90%, 60 g	226	1	1	54

Milk - Skimmed red, 300 ml	105	15	0	10

Add Food Quick Tools	331	16	1	64

Lunch

John West - Mackeral Fillets In Olive Oil, 110 g	330	1	28	22

Bulkpowders - Complete Mass, 135 g	538	66	9	40

Add Food Quick Tools	868	67	37	62

Dinner

Waitrose Essential - Lean Beef Mince 10% Fat, 50 g	86	0	5	10

Heinz - Baked Beans (415 g), 207.5 g	164	27	0	10

British Potato - Baked Jacket, 300 g	285	75	0	11

Add Food Quick Tools	535	102	5	31

Snacks

Bulkpowders - Whey Protein Isolate 90%, 60 g	226	1	1	54

Banana - 6" to 6-7/8" (101g), 1 Banana	90	23	0	1

Add Food Quick Tools	316	24	1	55

Totals	2,050 cals 209g carbs	44g fats 212g pro

Your Daily Goal	2,500	125	56	375

Remaining 450 -84 12 163

Calories	Carbs	Fat	Protein


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice mate,Iron will there


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

**** FAT PICS ****

As promised @Double J need to drop this blubber, was hit 15st the other week out of my own personal interest and lack of training and eating ****e.

I need to get this off!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> **** FAT PICS ****
> 
> As promised @Double J need to drop this blubber, was hit 15st the other week out of my own personal interest and lack of training and eating ****e.
> 
> ...


Good man,cannot rep yet but will soon,a lot of water there not all fat mate,it will go,fear not,pluck,it will go


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Well done on getting the pics up mate :thumb:

Have to agree with Biglbs and think you will drop several pounds in the first couple of weeks to include water.

Kudos too for getting to the gym despite not being 100%.

I see significant progress ahead this side of Christmas mate, definitely :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good man,cannot rep yet but will soon,a lot of water there not all fat mate,it will go,fear not,pluck,it will go


Thanks mate, yeah I just need to stick at it!



Double J said:


> Well done on getting the pics up mate :thumb:
> 
> Have to agree with Biglbs and think you will drop several pounds in the first couple of weeks to include water.
> 
> ...


Thanks, feel better for it at the moment but only just got up! I need to drop some before the inevitable xmas weight gain and the little one due in early jan which will mess up my training, diet, sleep etc 

I may have invented a new pose, the side roll - gut spread


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Feel like **** today. Have developed a grade B man cold.

I was ok full of caffiene but now it's worn off I feel pants. Typical! Hopefullly another day of rest (when I get in) and loads of food will help.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I just fought thay cvnt off,3g vit c mega dose zinc,gone i hope:thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I just fought thay cvnt off,3g vit c mega dose zinc,gone i hope:thumbup1:


I'm fresh out of vit c but have gallons of oj.

I've nearly done a pot of centrum since yesterday morning too. Home now so time to smash some food! It's massivley annoying but I have two weeks off from tomorrow pm so hopefully it goes then I won't be ill on my leave!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm fresh out of vit c but have gallons of oj.
> 
> I've nearly done a pot of centrum since yesterday morning too. Home now so time to smash some food! It's massivley annoying but I have two weeks off from tomorrow pm so hopefully it goes then I won't be ill on my leave!


Good luck buddy


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Everything ok mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm fresh out of vit c but have gallons of oj.
> 
> I've nearly done a pot of centrum since yesterday morning too. Home now so time to smash some food! It's massivley annoying but I have two weeks off from tomorrow pm so hopefully it goes then I won't be ill on my leave!


High Ben you still crook mate?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> High Ben you still crook mate?


Hi mate, better now thanks, kind of! Been off work for two weeks so been sorting things out for the little ones arrival, done some digging up of turk and shingling (back workout) and built and painted a shed (forearm work out). We got the new family wagon so I washed, polished , waxed and treated that yesterday (cv) and I've been eating less (cutting). My right wrist is all fcucked and swollen as I made the shed without an electric screwdriver being a dumb bull-headed cnut that I am so that needs rest now. Back to work and back in routine next week so back in the gym maybe :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Hi mate, better now thanks, kind of! Been off work for two weeks so been sorting things out for the little ones arrival, done some digging up of turk and shingling (back workout) and built and painted a shed (forearm work out). We got the new family wagon so I washed, polished , waxed and treated that yesterday (cv) and I've been eating less (cutting). My right wrist is all fcucked and swollen as I made the shed without an electric screwdriver being a dumb bull-headed cnut that I am so that needs rest now. Back to work and back in routine next week so back in the gym maybe :confused1:


You and me then,i am back as of last week,hope your wrist sorts out!

Like the wax on/wax off approach though


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No gym at all last three weeks or so. We are saving everything we have so the wife can have longer off on maternity leave. This has meant £130pm gym membership has had to go.

On the upside when I get back to training I am going to join Ripped Gym in Harlow. I'll have to play it by ear as to how much I train there though as it will cost me about a fiver every visit in petrol at least and money is tight.

I am planning x 2 a week then 2 runs a week.

Strength and mass will suffer inevitably but what can you do. It'll come back!

Currently dieting on ~1500 cals and down to just under 14st from a 15-20%BF 15st.

In the mean time I'm aiming to try and rehab the soreness in my left knee so I can get back to squatting 2xbw+ for reps. I'll be out until the new year and we've sussed out funds. I can't see me being able to go to the gym and eat 'well' with decent amounts of food though so will just have to be content staying fit and trim for the time being!

Sob story over!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> No gym at all last three weeks or so. We are saving everything we have so the wife can have longer off on maternity leave. This has meant £130pm gym membership has had to go.
> 
> On the upside when I get back to training I am going to join Ripped Gym in Harlow. I'll have to play it by ear as to how much I train there though as it will cost me about a fiver every visit in petrol at least and money is tight.
> 
> ...


You still can mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I would if I had a garage! Punch bag, stereo, few bars etc. Not much room in a 6x4 shed though! Theres a park near me with a few pull up bars I could jog to, not sure if they're meant for kids but I'm only short!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> I would if I had a garage! Punch bag, stereo, few bars etc. Not much room in a 6x4 shed though! Theres a park near me with a few pull up bars I could jog to, not sure if they're meant for kids but I'm only short!


Dress up as a kid,then get arrested and put in jail with Freddy!

Or speed march/press ups thrusts military style,or sit thinking about it:rolleyes:

I used to train in my back garden in the snow when i had £1 spare a week and a mortgage/preg wife,i was young once,long time ago,very...........oh shi.....

Not a boll8cking mate,just trying to save you becoming pi55ed off...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Punch bag= old jeans,like my size sewn up and filled with sand ,hung off a tree,mine was


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Dress up as a kid,then get arrested and put in jail with Freddy!
> 
> Or speed march/press ups thrusts military style,or sit thinking about it:rolleyes:
> 
> ...


Ha ha, where does the time go eh?

Thanks mate, I'm quite enjoying being a lazy cnut for the time being though! Once I get my car serviced this month I can work out how much spare dosh I have for gym fees + extra petrol etc :cool2:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm back!

Well back on a diet anyway, I was well over 92kg over xmas, now under 88kg and decreasing, I'm shrinking!

I'm not doing any training at the moment, diet is ~2kcals. I'm being a poof and waiting until it warms up tomorrow or the day after to start my running, I hate running. It's for a good case though as A: I need to shift this fat and B: I fancy another go at boxing at some level.

I can't afford the food for lifting no more! I'm going to train as much as I can afford to at a local amateur gym as a secondary to training here http://www.tkoboxinggym.com/ once a week, it's one of the best boxing gyms in the country. I can travel there free via work so if it suits I may go more often. I'll have to wait a few months until my wife is back to part time work to up my visits as it's £5 a time and I can't justify the time or afford the monthly at the moment, this is where the running comes in, I have to get fit to make the most of my gym time!

Anyway the reason for all this lack of money is this



and she's worth it when she's not screaming for more milk, daddys appetite!

Hopefully I can lose the 15kg+ and the injuries behave themselves then I may be getting back in the ring sometime soon!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well what a little diamond,she is awsome,realy beautiful,i have to say that your daughter is beautiful too mate,you jammy bugger,be well and happy,bless you all xxx


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Went for a run yesterday. What a mistake.

I was knackered after my first week back at work but was determined to go. Fitness wise I was better than I expected but the ground was so wet I gad to change my route due to a small lake I didn't fancy wading through, clambered up an escarpment on all fours rather than turn around and could hardly walk in the mud let alone run! Lost my shoe a few times but managed a hill sprint despite my knee playing up badly going up some steps. Going to go to the docs when I know what shifts I'm doing next week as it's no better despite not lifting for over 3 months. On the plus side I had a kebab for dinner.

I'm in absolute bits today! Cooking a home made kebab for dinner though


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok haven't updated this in ages ...

A couple of weekends ago I took part in my first strongman comp (The battle for Hastings and Sussex's strongest man) and fcuking loved it!

I am doing Hertfords strongest novice on Sun 3rd Nov next, then I hope to compete in an inters comp next if I can get strong enough!

My left knee is still fcuked, got another hospital appointment on tues then hopefully next step is an mri scan finally.

I never thought I would miss squatting but I really want to get back to it!

Even goblet squats with a 20kg kettle bell cause pain.

Currently I weigh 92.6kg so well up from the start of this journal, of course I'm not lean or ripped but I am like my username so strongman suits me 

Current 1rm lifts are

Push press (oly bar) 95kg

Bench press 125kg

Deadlift 210kg

I can do 120kg Pendlay rows too with iffy form.

I'm on holiday next thurs but I am determined to not get any fatter so will be eating a tonne of meat every meal (all inclusive) and using whatever excuse for a gym they have to muller myself as much as possible!

I'll start a new strongman journal when I get back!

I may look into some form of weight cycling a la 5/3/1 as I'm not getting the lifts deadlifting 190kg 5x5

I'll post some vids too if there is any interest?

Thanks for reading 

1st comp vid


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice vid. Very professional


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is nice to see:thumb:


----------

